#ubuntu-no 2011-02-14
<barf_> Hei hvordan kan jeg sette opp mitt eget apt repo?
<Berge> barf_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<jrh> Goooood Morning!
<Kagee>  ettermiddag, iallefall.
<jrh>  for Bønner er det ettermiddag!
<kjes> bønner? huh.. 
<Malin_> good, jeg er hekta på det wesnoth-spillet.... :) hehe, men klarte å skru det av nå da :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, morsomt. :)
<jo-erlend> Malin_, det finnes jo _massevis_ av utvidelser til det også, hvis du ser på addons på åpningsbildet.
<JRH> er det noen som har peil på å legge inn java ?? trenger det for netbanken.,. hva er lettest og mest riktig.??
<jo-erlend> JRH, hvilken versjon av Ubuntu bruker du? 
<JRH> siste.. 10.10??
<jo-erlend> det korte svaret er vel uansett at du finner det i programvaresenteret. 
<jo-erlend> bare søk etter Java. 
<JRH> Runtime eller WEBstart?
<jo-erlend> runtime.
<JRH> danke!
<jo-erlend> bitte.
<JRH> icdtea Java plugin?
<JRH> sorry.. icedtea Java plugin.. trenger jeg det?
<jo-erlend> tror ikke det. Prøv uten, så  kan du heller installere den etterpå hvis du trenger det.
<JRH> ok..
<jo-erlend> kan gjerne si om du trengte det eller ikke. :)
<JRH> knall lett. regna med at jeg måtte bruke synaptic..
<JRH> venter på at det skal bli ferdig..
<jo-erlend> jeg tror at synaptic er på vei ut. De ønsker å samle alt sammen i programvaresenteret.
<JRH> det er utrolig hvor fort det går.. i 10.04  mener jeg at jeg måtte gjennom Synaptic..
<si-m1> p17t
<jo-erlend> nei, det er ikke nødvendig der heller. Jeg bruker 10.04 nå. Jeg så etter :)
<si-m1> hva er synaptic?
<jo-erlend> grafisk pakkehåndterer? 
<si-m1> ah.. det husker jeg ja (når jeg så screenshot)
<jo-erlend> hva mener du med p17t? 
<si-m1> programvaresenteret
<jo-erlend> ah. :)
<JRH> hvorfor trenger vi synaptic?
<si-m1> det er vel noe gammelt ræl som ble laget pre-ubuntu?
<jo-erlend> JRH, tja.. Mange liker å ha et grafisk program fremfor å skrive kommandoer og slikt. Det er fremdeles endel ting det gjør som p17t ikke gjør. :)
<si-m1> det er tydligvis laget av noen som ikke kan gui
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri likt synaptic. 
<JRH> hvorfor alle disse pakkene.
<jo-erlend> JRH, blant annet for at forskjellige programmer skal kunne dele elementer uten at du må laste det ned hver gang. 
<jo-erlend> så du laster ned en pakke som sier at den behøver andre pakker. Hvis du ikke har de pakkene installert, så blir de også lastet ned og installert. Hvis du har dem, så slipper du. 
<si-m1> fint med mange pakker, men ikke vits å vise dem alle i et slikt gui
<si-m1> er det man har avhengiheter til
<jo-erlend> det er fint å vise individuelle pakker, men det må gjøres på en ryddig måte. 
<si-m1> evnt bare gjemme det godt vekk inne i en developmentseksjon
<JRH> ok. så det vil si at alle prog er laget av forskjellige "pakker". og for at man ikke bare skal få med seg deler av prog  så bruker man pakkebehandleren som har "oversikten"?
<jo-erlend> JRH, korrekt. 
<jo-erlend> den tar forøvrig også seg av oppdateringer osv, sånn at du kan samle alt på ett sted. 
<Kagee> jo-erlend: i 10.04 måtte du vel aktivere partner for å få sun før
<Kagee> mens i 10.10 er isedtea godt nok
<Kagee> *iced
<Kagee> JRH: btw, funker nettbanken ? :-P
<JRH> må restarte.... regner jeg med..
<Kagee> ikke egentlig
<jo-erlend> Kagee, det er samme versjon som brukes i lucid som maverick nå.
<Kagee> JRH: du må nok restarte nettleseren
<JRH> da funker det fåreløpig ikke..
<jo-erlend> JRH, du må starte nettleseren på nytt.
<JRH> det er gjort..
<Kagee> jo-erlend: ja. jeg skrev måtte, ikke må :-)
<jo-erlend> ok. Da installerer du den pluginen også. 
<JRH> funker ikke enda.. mer som mangler??
<jo-erlend> JRH, "funker ikke" sier litt lite. Har du bare testet bankid, eller andre ting også? Hva er det som skjer? 
<JRH> driver å tester litt.. to sek..
<JRH> ignorer siste.. popup block..
<Kagee> hø?
<JRH> får melding om for mange bankid instanser i denne nettleser. 
<JRH> det er eneste jeg har oppe.
<Kagee> hmmm
<Kagee> hadde du hatt en mac hadde jeg bedt deg sjekke at du hadde systemoppdateringer installert.
<Kagee> Hvilken nettelser?
<JRH> fire fox.'
<jo-erlend> JRH, det fikk jeg også forleden. Det betyr at det funker. :>
<jo-erlend> bare prøv å lukke fanen og åpne på nytt eller noe sånt.
<JRH> da fikk jeg en feil kode.. og en beskjed om å ta kontakt med banken..
<Kagee> hvilken feilkode ?
<Kagee> << "banken"
<JRH> bid-500A
<Kagee> meeeh
<Kagee> hvilken bank ?
<JRH> spb1 gudb.
<Kagee> brikke og passord fra samme bank ?
<JRH> ja..
<Kagee> vanlig firefox, ikke 4.0BETA eller noe slik ?
<JRH> to sek..
<JRH> ikke noe beta..
<Kagee> du ville ha vist om det.
<Kagee> *slå opp i den store grønne feilmeldingsboka*
<Kagee> internfeil - krever feilsøking hos BBS
<Kagee> det _vet_ jeg ikke stemmer 
<Kagee> *klø seg i hue*
<JRH> det tar litt td oppe i bakken her... :) 
<Kagee> JRH: slett tempfiler og cookies (verktøy -> clear recent history/slett nylig historikk)
<Kagee> Timerang / tidrom: all/alt
<Kagee> 'pass på at cookis og cache / infokapser og buffer er haket av, og klikk clear/slett
<Kagee> restart firefox, og prøv igjen
<JRH> hvor skal det være haket av.?
<Kagee> trykk detaljer
<JRH> ok
<JRH> virker..
<JRH> hvorfor?
<si-m1> aww, crap, nvidia-current har conflict mot xorg i natty
<si-m1> dårlig deal
<si-m1> burde nok venta litt med oppgradering
<JRH> si-m1 er ikke helt med nå..
<JRH> prøvd på en oppdatering som ikke gikk etter planen?
<si-m1> mm
<si-m1> får kjøre på en annen driver sålenge
<JRH> detta er driver til??
<si-m1> nvidia
<xt> si-m1: er det wayland ?
<xt> i natty?
<si-m1> niks
<si-m1> var xorg frem til jeg tok ibruk nvidia-current fra den guigreia
<si-m1> da avinstallerte den xorg
<si-m1> hehe
<xt> drit i pakka
<xt> bruk nvidia sin installer
<xt> den er jo pro :)
<Mogget> den er fin den og, men mitt inntrykk er at hvis nyeste release av nvidia drivere skal fungere greit så må resten av pakkesystemet innstalrt på maskinen og være ganske oppdatert.
<si-m1> hah, der kjjrer jeg nouvodrivern
<si-m1> den fungerer saa lenge jeg ikke proever aa sette forskjellig opploesning paa de to skjermene mine
<si-m1> da doer hele greia
<si-m1> hmm.. hvor ble det av UTF-8en min
<si-m1> æøå
<si-m1> der varn
<jo-erlend> xt, wayland ligger nokså langt frem i tid. Tipper at det i hvertfall ikke blir brukt før 12.04 og da neppe som standard. 
<si-m1> xt: jau, er vel forsåvidt fin den, men kan jo tenkes det er en grunn til at de ikke har pakket den ennå
<si-m1> evt. at de plutselig har satt den som conflict på xorg
<JRH> sorry folkens. fikk et jævela jag fra nikcserv om at nicket var opptatt.. så jeg måtte bytte. mvh "JRH"
<Kagee> adu heter da fortsatt JRH :-/
<JRH> ser det.. hehehe
<holand> Da var det gjort.. "JRH"
<holand> hvilket prog er best å bruke til irc??
<si-m1> xt: viser seg at xorg abi er for nytt for nvidiadriveren
<xt> ah
<si-m1> måtte jo prøve
<si-m1> hehe
<jo-erlend> holand, kommer helt an på hva du liker det. Jeg synes xchat er helt ok.
<jo-erlend> fin mitt bruk, holder vel egentlig empathy også, men den er jo egentlig ikke veldig god som irc-klient.
<holand> det virker nå noe enklere enn Empathy..
<holand> det var vel det jeg kom til å når jeg skulle rege nick.
<holand> må prøve Xchat..
<holand> brb.
<xt> weechat er best!
<Berge> Akkurat som hest!
<holand> jo-ærlend: xchat var da en del mer behagelig å holdepå i enn empathy..
<jo-erlend> xchat er jo en irc-klient i utgangspunktet. Empathy er tenkt mer som en IM- og VoIP-klient.
<xt> holand: weechat er den beste chat-klienten!!!
<xt> CLI lenge leve
<Kagee> telnet er den best chat-klienten!!!
 * Brumle stemmer for irssi
<Mogget> ssh > telnet : irc klient
 * Kagee holder kjeft om hvor kødd det er å skrive en ircklient
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så mye pes å skrive en IRC-klient som følger standarden. Å skrive en som fungerer med de forskjellige  nettverkene, er mye pes. 
<Kagee> ..... i might agree
<jo-erlend> problemet er at ingen av ircdene har noe ønske om å følge protokollene, så man må hele tiden oppsøke nettverkene og se på meldingsformater, etc. 
<Kagee> jeg husker ikke hvilket nettverk det var, men det var et som "kuttet av" /list på uspesifikke tidspunkter
<Kagee> vi fikk minus på det på oppgaven, fram til vi forklarte saken for foreleser
<jo-erlend> ja, sånne ting er vanlige. Hva med mode? Forskjellige nettverk bruker forskjellige antall parametere og forskjellige verdier for å si hva de mener, uten å spesifisere hva de betyr. 
<jo-erlend> det var også et nettverk som var uenig med seg selv. De spesifiserte at k var en c-mode i rpl_isupport, mens de i virkeligheten betraktet det som en b-mode. Svare jeg fikk da jeg kommenterte det, var at det ikke var noen som brydde seg om sånt uansett.
<Kagee> vi kom (heldigvis) ikke så langt, da det var et gui-fag
<holand> ok folkens.. jeg er like blå som da jeg startet... finnes det en folkeavstemning om hvilken chat klient som er best??
<jo-erlend> spørsmålet tillater ikke noe godt svar. "Best" er veldig avhengig av dine preferanser. irssi er en bra klient som er tekstbasert og derfor veldig tilgjengelig. xchat er en god GUI-klient. Weechat ligger kanskje litt i mellom. Det finnes en annen også som er god... Men jeg har glemt hva den heter. :)
<xt> ligger i mellom? :)
<jo-erlend> fyttikatta så treig gmail er til å sjekke popkontoer. Det tar jo flere minutter!
<Berge> Hils 1990-tallet fra meg.
<i7-Cud4> :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<holand> noen som er gode på Firefox?? sleit litt med Java før i kveld.  fikk lakt det inn og brukt nettbank. så skrudde jeg av pcen og nå får jeg en feil meld som lyder "www2.sparebank1.no : server does not support RFC 5746, see CVE-2009-3555"
<lubotu3> The TLS protocol, and the SSL protocol 3.0 and possibly earlier, as used in Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 7.0, mod_ssl in the Apache HTTP Server 2.2.14 and earlier, OpenSSL before 0.9.8l, GnuTLS 2.8.5 and earlier, Mozilla Network Security Services (NSS) 3.12.4 and earlier, multiple Cisco products, and other products, does not properly associate renegotiation handshakes with an existing connection, which allows man-in-the-middle attack
<holand> ider??
<holand> kan jeg ha vært borti et valg??
<holand> om å ikke fortsette med tilkoblingenhvisdet er en mulighet de data du sender mottar ikke ikke blir kryptert??
<holand> i så fall er det mulig å angre et slikt valg??
<holand> lubotu3: in other words?
<Singularitet> Gaften
<holand> G aften..4
<Singularitet> nå har jeg ett spørsmål om mail servere....
<Singularitet> kan jeg sette opp ett program til å hente mail fra flere steder (telenor, hotmail. Gmail), og lagre det lokalt slik at jeg kan sjekke mailen min fra både mobil, laptop og desktop??
<Berge> Ja.
<Berge> Hvordan er det et spørsmål om eposttjenere+
<holand> hørte du server og ble tent Berge?? :)
<Berge> Uh, nei.
<holand> heheh
<Singularitet> Vet ikke om det kan kalles mailserver eller ikke jeg,
<holand> Singularitet: det funker det... får du til å sette det opp?
<Berge> De fleste MUAer (mail user agent, epostklient) kan bruke flere eposttjenere.
<Singularitet> er det slik at hvis jeg har flerer epostadresser fra samme domene, at jeg kan velge hvilke epopstadresser jeg vil laste inn i fra?  
<jo-erlend> Evolution lar deg hente epost fra masse forskjellige mailservere, for eksempel. Du kan ha så mange kontoer du vil, tror jeg.
<Singularitet> men hvordan setter jeg det opp slik at jeg kan lese mailen fra forskjellige pc-er?
<holand> ja. hvis du for eks har "hansen@online" og "hannesen@online" legger du de bare inn som flere kontoer i epostklienten..
<Singularitet> det er der serverspørsmålet kommer inn..
<holand> du må laste ned mailen på flere pcer da..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, åh, du vil slippe å konfigurere epostklienten på PCen? 
<jo-erlend> ellers er det ingen problem å sjekke de samme kontoene fra mange PCer, så lenge du ikke ber klienten om å slette epost når du laster den ned.
<Singularitet> telenor har bare pop3, ikke imap, så hvis jeg laster det ned på en maskin så får jeg ikke lasta det ned på en annen.
<holand> jo jo.. du må bare velge at epost klienten lar eposten bli på server og ikke sletter den..
<Singularitet> går det med telenor også?
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det er klienten som sletter mailen.
<holand> ja det går fint..
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, men du kan også sette opp gmail til å være popklient hos telenor og imapserver for deg.
<holand> prøv å sett opp epost klienten så skal jeg forklare under vegs.
<holand> Evolution er en fin plass og begynne.
<Singularitet> hmm
<holand> hum Hva??
<Singularitet> bruker thunderbird, fant der ett sted hvor man kan velge om hvor lenge mailen skal ligge på tjeneren før det slettes.  Kan kanskje være stedet å begynne..
<holand> ja det kan du.
<holand> under konto instillinger kan du det.
<Singularitet> ja, var der jeg fant det.
<holand> velg la meldinger bli på server, og eventuelt hak av for at de skal slettes etter en uke eller et år om det er ønskelig.. da blir de der. så lenge du ikke bruker en annen klient på en annen maskin som ikke du har gjort denne innstilling på.
<jo-erlend> men det er jo også mulig å sette opp en egen server for det, for eksempel hvis du vil ha webmail-tilgang. Men da er det veldig mye enklere å sette opp gmail til å gjøre det.
<holand> klient = program for oss som leser windows for dummies mens vi roter rundt i ubuntu..
<jo-erlend> hvabehager? 
<jo-erlend> åh. En klient er vanligvis et program som bruker et annet program. En server eller tjener, er et program som blir brukt av andre programmer.
<holand> noe slikt...
<holand> Singularitet: datt du av??
<Singularitet> ble litt opptatt her, sorry.
<Singularitet> back
<Singularitet> vil det være noe fordel å sette opp UbuntuServeren min til å håndtere eposten min, eller er det for mye jobb for ei kløne som meg?
<holand> hvor mange epost kontoer har du??
<Singularitet> 5-6 stykker tror jeg
<Singularitet> husker ikke alle på rams...
<holand> ok. har du server eller en norm pc??
<Berge> Hva er forskjellen? (-:
<Berge> Telefonen min kjører sshd.
<Singularitet> har både server og pc
<Berge> Laptopen min har bind, NFS-tjener og TFTP-tjener.
<holand> Berge: hvordan tlf her du??
<Berge> holand: En Android-fon, HTC Wildfire.
<holand> kult!!!
<Singularitet> og en laptop med ubuntu som jeg bruker til utprøving...     
<holand> SIngularitet: hvor vil du lese mail??
<Berge> holand: Jeg tror du får frem poenget ditt selv om du begrenser antallet utrops- og spørsmålstegn til ett per setning. (-:
<Singularitet> på laptop, desktop og på mobilen, android
<Berge> Jeg ga opp å lese epost på telefonen etter ganske få minutter.
<Berge> Dvs, å få pushet epost til den, i alle fall.
<holand> Berge: poeng tatt.  når jeg tenker server må jeg inrømme at jeg tenker på den litt større saken jeg ikke bærer med meg hjem og som alltid er kobla til Net.
<Berge> Det gjør egentlig jeg òg.
<Berge> Dvs, alltid-på-nett-metrikken er antagelig tyngstveiende.
<Berge> Har-ikke-skjerm er også en grei metrikk.
<holand> jeg sitter skjeldent og leser mail direkte på server.
<Berge> MUAen min kjører på samme boks som MTAen i noen tilfeller.
<Berge> (Som jeg da SSHer til.)
<holand> ok.
<holand> singularitet: du bruker ikke så lang tid på å sette opp nedlastingen av eposten din. du må bare ha passord og mail adr dine så går det bra.
<holand> å det er ikke så mye jobb heller som regel.
<Singularitet> tenkte jeg kunne sette det opp på laptoppen så jeg får testa det på noen av epostadressene jeg har.
<holand> i mosilla er det enkelt. edit/ account settings / legg til.
<holand> berge: hvordan funker telefonen??
<Berge> holand: Med veldig mange transistorer.
<holand> heheh
<Berge> Og ganske mange dioder.
<Berge> Men den funker ganske bra.
<Berge> Den er litt tam, men den var billig.
<Berge> Og den er veldig hackbar.
<holand> ler så jeg griner!
<Singularitet> holand: takker
* Berge changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: Velkommen til #ubuntu-no | Vi er her, gi oss tid til å svare
<holand> men hvordan funker den med sshd?
<Berge> Det er nå en linux-dings.
<holand> men funker det som forventet?
<Berge> Ja.
<holand> mue problemer?
<holand> sorry.. mye?
<Berge> Med ssh? Nei.
<Berge> Jeg bruker det knapt.
<holand> jeg må nok ut å kjøpe mobil..
<jo-erlend> hva slags telefon er det dere snakker om?
<Berge> Alle android-telefoner.
<Berge> Min er HTC Wildfire.
<jo-erlend> oh.
<Singularitet> kjøpte meg HTC Desire, kjekk sak.
<Berge> En ganske tam telefon med ganske laber skjerm.
<Berge> Lillesøsteren til Desire, egentlig.
<holand> ja ja.. nå er dama på tur i seng så jeg får vel følge etter, kos dere!
<Malin_> det må du også holand ;)
<Singularitet> jøss, våken ennå du da Malin? :)
<jo-erlend> noen som gidder å sjekke om de ser port 22 på 77.40.202.72?
<jo-erlend> hehe, glem det. 
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<jo-erlend> jeg rota litt. Jeg glemte at jeg ikke bruker NAT og sånt lenger. :)
<jo-erlend> la meg forresten benytte anledningen til å si hvor fornøyd jeg er med Powertech som ISP hjemme...
<jo-erlend> Veldig. 
<Singularitet> hadde jeg hatt peil på hva du snakker om så kunne vi sikketr ha tasta mye om det ja ;)
<jo-erlend> ISP = internettleverandør. 
<Singularitet> aha
<Singularitet> ved nærmere ettertanke så burde jeg jo vite det ;)
<Singularitet> her er det telenor eller røyksignaler som er gjeldende..
<jo-erlend> trodde det var omtrent samme sak jeg. :)
<jo-erlend> bruttern så i hvertfall ut til å være i ferd med å sende røyksignaler ut av ørene sine sist, da han sleit med telenor. 
<Singularitet> hehe
<Singularitet> det er ikke det beste som finnes nei, men her ute i skauen er det ikke så mye anna å velge i..
<Sakarias> meget fornøyd med fiber fra lyse
<jo-erlend> fiber hadde vært alright. 
<Singularitet> tror ikke det blir fiber her i bygda i dette årtusnet...
<Singularitet> Det er vel ikke noe fare for noe nasjonal utbygging av fiberlinjer?
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-15
<Singularitet> God morgen
<holand> god morgen.
<Singularitet> jøss, det var jo folk her jo
<Kagee> *yawn*
<Kagee> akkurat vaaknet, 1.5 time forsovet
<Singularitet> såpass ja
<Singularitet> itte bra
<Singularitet> Gmorgen Malin
<Singularitet> er det noen som kan kikke litt på en del av en smb.conf for meg?
<Kagee> pastebin.com ?
<Singularitet> hvordan var det man brukte det igjen??
<Berge> Er den spesielt vakker?
<Berge> dpaste.com og lim inn innholdet.
<Berge> Eller pastebin.com, eller en annen.
<Kagee> *sjekke ut dpaste.com*
<Singularitet> helst full komando
<Berge> Kommando?
<Berge> cat smb.conf, bruk mus og kopier inn teksten i en nettleser?
<Singularitet> ok
<Kagee> Singularitet: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<Berge> Kagee: aptitude!
<Kagee> jeje
<si-m1> aptitude er ut
<Berge> aptitude er inn.
<si-m1> Priority: optional
<si-m1> er vel derfor den har priority optional
<Berge> Ja, ubuntu er teit.
<si-m1> hirr
<Singularitet> http://pastebin.com/5nKPvX2R
<Berge> 11:31:18 < Berge> Er den spesielt vakker?
<Singularitet> tror ikke at jeg lager noe vakkert med data...
<Berge> Jeg forsøker å spørre om hvorfor vi skal se på den.
<Singularitet> kan dere finne noen opplagte feil der, se nederst
<Singularitet> [musikk]
<Sakarias> ser korrekt ut det der, så sant /home/martinserver/musikk har rett rettigheter
<Berge> Singularitet: Det er veldig vanskelig å feilsøke problemer når du nekter å fortelle hva problemet er.
<Singularitet> hvis jeg vil at alle på nettet her hjemme skal kunne legge til og endre innholdet på den mappa, hva skal da endres?
<Sakarias> testmappe1 har skrivefeil "writable"
<Berge> Sakarias: Men det vil Samba gi lyd om.
<xt> nah
<Berge> Sakarias: Og det er mye mer lærerikt for Singularitet om haun finner ut dette selv (-:
<Berge> xt: Jo?
<Berge> testparm, liksom?
<Sakarias> Berge: nja... enda ikke opplevd at samba har sagt fra om skrivefeil
<xt>        writable
<xt>            This parameter is a synonym for writeable.
<si-m1> hirr
<Singularitet> har brukt testparm, den skrivefeilen har den ikke finni...
<si-m1> classic
<xt> owned!!!!
<si-m1> im in ur wri table, fixin ur speling errors
<xt> Berge: Nei. :-)
<Berge> xt: Ikke akkurat den skrivefeilen, men den gir lyd om skrivefeil (-.
<Berge> Og det er ikke en feil sett fra Sambas side.
<Singularitet> hva må endres på [musikk] for at allle på mitt lokale nettverk skal kunne lese/skrive i den mappa, uten passord.
<Berge> Ingenting.
<xt> må ha permissions på filene òg
<Berge> xt: NÃ¥ foregriper du.
<Singularitet> jeg får ikke lagt til en folder der.
<Berge> xt: Jeg forsøker å få en feilbeskrivelse fra Singularitet.
<xt> du fikk den 
<Berge> xt: Men det sitter veldig, veldig langt inne.
<xt> :)
<Berge> xt: Knappest. (-:
<Berge> Etter å ha spurt tre ganger!
<xt> sudo chmod o+rwx /home/martinserver/musikk
<Berge> xt: Du er for lite pedagogisk!
<xt> Singularitet: ^
<xt> Berge: jepp. Karakterbrist
<Berge> Nå skulle jeg spørre om hva rettighetene på /home/martinserver/musikk var
<Berge> Og så, med litt flaks, ville Singularitet koblet.
<Berge> Men jeg tar lunsj i stedet.
<Singularitet> feilen er at jeg ikkke får endra i mappa 
<Singularitet> selv det etter sigende skal kunne gå
<xt> Singularitet:  du må _lese_
<xt> prøv igjen
<xt> eg tar lunsj i mens.
<Kagee> Du må lese
 * Kagee tar lunsj
<Singularitet> spis lunch dere, så skal jeg lese.
<jo-erlend> håhå.. Watson klarte uavgjort i jeopardy?! Det er imponerende :)
<Singularitet> jo-erlend: en på kanalen her?
<Kagee> ikke akkurat :-P
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, det er en datamaskin. :)
<jo-erlend> IBM-utviklet. 
<jo-erlend> jeg håper det blir lagt ut. Jeg har sinnsykt lyst til å se det. 
<jo-erlend> de jukser litt, men det er greit. Watson mottar spørsmål og andre motstanderes svar som tekstmeldinger. Det hadde vært tøffere hvis den faktisk skjønte talen, men det er temmelig imponerende likevel. 
<Singularitet> aha
<jo-erlend> skjønt... I følge digi gjorde den samme feil som under forsøkene, at den svarte det samme gale svaret som motstanderen. Det er litt rart. Det skulle ha vært fikset. 
<si-m1> huh?
<si-m1> trodde den tolket tale jeg
<si-m1> da var det jo ikke noe kult likevel
<jo-erlend> digi tror også det, tydeligvis. Det er mulig at jeg tar feil, men jeg mente bestemt at den ikke gjorde det. Kanskje den har begynt å gjøre det nå. 
<si-m1> så en video fra testkjøringa
<si-m1> virket som om den tolket alt
<si-m1> dvs. de viste i alle fall ikke at noen sendte svarene til den
<si-m1> talegjenkjenning er jo såpass langt fremme nå så burde ikke være umulig
<si-m1> ibm har jo hatt store prosjekter på det også
<jo-erlend> digi mener at den har talegjenkjenning, men bare rettet mot programlederen. Det var et problem de hadde under testene, at den svarte det samme som motstanderen. De rettet det ved å sende de andre mottakerenes svar som tekst. Men nå sier de at den har gjort samme feil i den faktiske konkurransen, så det er noe rart der.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: har sett første runde ute på piratbukta ol.
<Singularitet> Berge:  har du fått i deg maten?
<Berge> Ja.
<Singularitet> det er bra
<jo-erlend> cat smb.conf, bruk mus og kopier inn teksten i en nettleser? <-- eller "cat smb.conf | pastebinit"
<Kagee> jo-erlend: pastebinit takler også filnavn som argumenter
 * Berge gir jo-erlend en Useless use of cat award.
<Berge> Selv om den ikke hadde tatt filnavn, kunne du spart en katt!
<Singularitet> nå virker den mappa jeg sleit med,  er vel den chmod fra XT som gjorde utslaget.
<Berge> xt: Se hva du gjorde! Nå gjorde Singularitet noe magisk som noen på IRC postet, og så virker det, helt uten forståelse.
<xt> Singularitet: bare 1 time på å kjøre ein kommando og komme med tilbakemelding. Lynmeldingsystem lenge leve!!!
<Singularitet> Berge: så så, en viss tankevirksomhet har skjedd i nepa mi...
<Berge> Singularitet: Det kommer ikke til uttrykk her (-:
<xt> må ikkje skrive namnet mitt med store bokstavar forresten :)
<Berge> Singularitet: Og det er xt jeg rakker på, ikke deg.
<xt> BERGE, slemt.
<Berge> XT er eksperimenttillatelse, tross alt.
 * Berge koser litt på xt for å veie opp.
<xt> aw.
<Singularitet> hmmmmmm  jaggu mye å lære seg her på kanalen ja..
<Berge> Ikke så mye her på kanalen som i unix ellers.
<Singularitet> og ikke mobb timen som har gått, jeg kan ikke se når dere har fått tørka vekk lunchgrøten fra stryta ;)
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions
<xt> Singularitet: me mottek fint meldingar sjølv om me ikkje les dei når dei vert sendt :)
<xt> både Berge og xt har A i mirk.
<Berge> \o/
<Berge> xt: Og du har A+, siden du bruker weechat?
<xt> Ja, men tenkte eg skulle greie å la vere å misjonere nett no :)
<xt> men takk som byr :)
<Berge> hihij
<Singularitet> jeg har lært at man skal la folk eta i fred..
<xt> hijab?
<Berge> Singularitet: Jeg spiste i fred, alt i orden.
<jo-erlend> Singularitet, filrettigheter er nokså viktig å beherske. Les den siden jeg refererte til, så gjør du ting enklere for deg selv.
<Singularitet> leser nå, og man chmod
<xt> unix permissions er ut, ACL er inn!!
<Berge> facl!
<Berge> Jeg brukte faktisk setfacl her om dagen!
<Berge> Til noe nyttig.
<xt> Federation of Asian Canadian Lawyers ?
<xt> Berge: eg har aldri gjort det :)
<xt> kanskje litt flaut
<Berge> (PHP kan logge alle feil til en fil, men om du bruker mpm-itk, kjører hver vhost som hver sin bruker, så filen må være skrivbar for alle brukerne.)
<jo-erlend> xt, det er litt dårlig gjort å skrive sånt når folk prøver å lære.
<Singularitet> jeg skjønte ikke at man mått endre noe mer når det var gitt tillatelser via smb.conf.
<Berge> SÃ¥ jeg satte den 666, men med kun append-ACL for alle.
<Berge> Så nå kan alle appende, men ingen gjøre noe annet.
<xt> jo-erlend: om folk ikkje skjønar sarkasmen sjølv etter to utropsteikn har dei truleg større problem
<Berge> (Ja, det kunne vært løst ved å ha alle brukerne i mpmene i én gruppe med gruppeskriverettigheter, men det skalerer så dårlig. Vi har 130+ vhoster.)
<xt> Berge: må bytte til nginx og fcgi
<xt> apache er ut.
<Berge> xt: Mm. Og Varnish.
<Berge> Og webrick!
<Berge> Eller hva som er in i ruby. Jeg har ikke fulgt med siste uken, så jeg er hardt utdatert.
<xt> varnish er gull
<xt> implementerte det for ein kunde som sleit to veker sidan, med 99% hitrate
<Berge> Ikke verst.
<xt> da gikk det unna.
<Berge> Jeg har ikke sett på varnish ennå (selv om jeg snakker med Mithrandir daglig).
<xt> problemet med varnish er ikkje varnish, men alt griseriet som du må ta høgde for
<Berge> mm
<Berge> Det er et litt grisete problem.
<Malin_> jeg kjenner en som kaller seg Ruby Hacker
<Malin_> tror han har oversatt noe til Norsk også
<Malin_> men var vel ikke spørsmålet :)
 * xt har også oversatt noe til Norsk
 * Berge setter over xt til Norsk.
<xt>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   118   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       201279146
<xt>   1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   119   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       201392882
<xt> på tide å bytte? :)
<Berge> Pre-fail always.
<xt> hm?
<Berge> Dårlig språk!
<Singularitet> xt: hvordan kan jeg via terminal sjekke filrettigheter på ei mappe/fil?
<Berge> Med ls.
<xt> ls -l mappe/filnavn
<Singularitet> aha
<kjes> ll
<Berge> Enig med: kjes.
<Singularitet> xt:  vil "chmod o+rwx /home/martinserver/musikk"   endre rettighetene på alle underliggende mapper som dukker opp?
<Berge> Singularitet: Nei.
<kjes> -R
<Berge> kjes: Nei.
<Berge> Men takk for at du spilte. Prøv igjen!
<Berge> Med mindre jeg tolket spørsmålet feil, da.
<Berge> Det kan jo hende Singularitet mente det kjes svarer på, men sa det ikke.
<kjes> åh, "som dukker opp" den leste ikke jeg
<kjes> enig med: Berge 
<Berge> (-:
<xt> kombinasjon av -R, og endring av smb.conf til å sette permissions tenker eg :)
<Berge> Klistrebit!
 * xt forgriper
<Berge> Og umask.
<Berge> xt: eyh
<Berge> xt: Ingen forgriping her.
<Singularitet> nå tror jeg at jeg har funnet ut en årsak til en del av problemene mine med serveren.   
<Singularitet> ser ut til at jeg på ett eller anna vis har klart å få bruker "anna" som eier av noen mapper....
<xt> boten?
<jo-erlend> si-m1, bekreftet. Watson hører ikke. 
<Berge> Ikke betal den!
<jo-erlend> xt, faen ta deg. Jeg hadde klart å glemme den ;)
<si-m1> dårlig as
<xt> rosa helikopter?
<xt> hampster dance?
<xt> :)
<Berge> Hampster dance!
<si-m1> trodde det var et krav for å være med i jeopardy
<Singularitet> http://pastebin.com/CUZQ4imG
<Berge> å, å, anna eier Martins musikk.
<xt> Berge: er det dette som slik «fildeling» ?
<Berge> xt: Jeg har hørt at det er ulovlig og noe hackere gjør.
 * xt er skeptisk
<Singularitet> er vel heller filfeiling..
<xt> er anna slik pirat da?
<Berge> Sitter hun i venten?
<Singularitet> anna er bare et navn jeg har brukt.
<xt> hva synes anna om det?
<xt> Berge: heh, i venten, ja. :)
<Berge> xt: Tok litt tid!
<Singularitet> ho klager litt, særlig etter at jeg nå har kjørt kjerringa på tjukken en gang til,,,
<xt> hehe, ja. Ignorerte ved første lesing og måtte gå tilbake
<Berge> hihi
 * xt sitter jo faktisk ofte i venten
<Berge> oi
<xt> kos der.
 * Berge har aldri ventet.
<Berge> Eller spilt dota, for den saks skyld.
<xt> spiller HoN, som er "etterfølger"
<xt> har linux native!
<Berge> xt: aw, hon!
<Kagee> Det finnes få spill jeg "ikke liker".
<Kagee> Det finnes få spill jeg "hater"
<Kagee> HoN hater jeg med hele min sjel.
<Berge> Dette minner meg på at jeg må fullføre mitt siste spillprosjekt.
<xt> Kagee: aww :)
<Berge> (Mirror's edge, som jeg faktisk liker.)
<Berge> Det går jo fem-seks år mellom hver gang det kommer saklige spill.
<xt> Nei
<xt> Kagee: dårlig på last-hitting eller? :)
<Singularitet> tror jeg får ta en runde med å slette "users" fra serveren....
<Singularitet> og sette opp mapper på nytt.
<xt> farlig med "users"
<xt> Singularitet: trur du kan komme litt lenger om du 1) lytter til råda du får 2) forklarer kva du ønsker å oppnå 3) viser til konkrete feil som oppstår
<xt> dei to siste punkta har du fått eit par gonger, så derfor tok eg med 1) òg.
<jo-erlend> hva er det der "HoN" som dere snakker om?
<xt> heroes of newerth
<jo-erlend> er det noe å satse på eller?
<xt> nei
<Singularitet> xt:  jeg lytter til råd, men det hender at det kommer mange råd på en gang, samt rettinger og kommentarer fra andre her også, da tar det litt tid,,
<xt> om ting er uklart så må du sei frå, me kan ikkje vite kva som er klart og kva som er uklart :)
<Singularitet> konkrete feil har jeg også kommet med, og fått løst det meste.  men ser ut til at det kommer noen nye innimellom..
<Singularitet> jeg skal ta det punktvis det jeg vil oppnå, så jeg ikke surrer meg bort for mye ;)
<Singularitet> har dere noe forslag til en grei gratis irc klient?   liker ikke denne webchat greia..
<Berge> irssi!
 * Berge kom xt i forkjøpet.
<xt> Berge: trur eg står over dnne support-kontrakten
<Berge> (-:
<Sakarias> hirr
<Sakarias> tror jeg ville ha sagt X-Chat i dette tilfellet :P
<kjes> Viktigste er å si det man ikke bruker selv
<kjes> SÃ¥ jeg sier weechat!
<Berge> netcat.
<Sakarias> kjes: en dag så er nok irssi byttet ut med et alias til weechat på denne serveren :P
<xt> kjes: noes! bytta igjen? :)
 * xt har laga inkpot-inspirert tema
<xt> det ble fint.
<Singularitet> Berge: Takker
<kjes> Sakarias: Ingen fare, jeg quitter aldri! ;-) 
<kjes> xt: Jeg byttet vel egentlig aldri over
<kjes> xt: Skal prøve mer, men må ha tid og ork
<xt> http://hveem.no/ss/weenkpot1.png
<xt> se så fint!
<kjes> https://skitch.com/kjeserud/rqhny/perfekt
<xt> oi, nå vart eg nesten snøblind!! :)
<kjes> hehe.. 
<kjes> er gråere i terminalen enn i bildet faktisk
<kjes> alle fargene ble jo helt fubar der
<kjes> skjer noe under uploadingen til skitch
<kjes> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dkjeserud/5447507213/sizes/o/
<kjes> :-D
<xt> skitchy.
<Sakarias> du er glad i farger, xt 
<xt> ja. :)
<geirha> Hva betyr den beige, horisontale streken?
<geirha> (eller hvordan man nå staver den rare fargen)
<citoyen> det er en trackbar
<citoyen> som viser hva som er nytt siden sist du besøkte dette vinduet
<citoyen> Finnes en del forskjellige script for det, google etter trackbar for å finne
<citoyen> en nyttig sak om du har mange kanaler
<geirha> Ah, det hørtes nyttig ut.
<kjes> bruker trackbar.pl i irssi
<Sakarias> er meget nyttig
<kjes> jepp
<xt> urk
<xt> kva instilling for overføring på seriell som er feil når det går gale når eg paster for mange kommandoer på ein gong? :)
<xt> virker som den plutselig hopper over bokstaver
<Sakarias> du skriver for fort :P
<Geremino> Ubuntu på Desire HD
<Geremino> Digg
<jo-erlend> hvor ligger bildene for 10.04.2? 
<hjd> er 10.04.2 ute ennå da?
<hjd> ellers så ser det ut som du har daily build her http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily/current/ hvis du vil teste.
<jo-erlend> det var testing jeg ville ha ja.
<jo-erlend> jøss, jeg trodde jeg kikket der isted... Mange takk :)
<jo-erlend> åh, det var kanskje på releases jeg kikket. Jeg blir aldri helt klok på det der.
<hjd> de har et litt forvirrende hierarki. Vet ikke om det er mer forståelig hvis man bruker det en del.
<jo-erlend> var det noen her som sa at man kan boote fra raid5 nå? 
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<kjes> jah
<barf> Hvordan kan jeg endre skjerminstillingene i terminalen?
<barf> Jeg tenker da på i tekstbasert linux, kjører på en widescreen og der er ganske store mengder tekst på utsida av skjermen.
<kjes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215566 - tenker jeg
<barf> Jaha? 1366x768 var ikke der, men det heter altså console resolution?
<kjes> kan sikkert bare legge til oppløsningen :-)
<kjes> hvis man da forsåvidt.. leste ikke gjennom
<kjes> evt kan du se på vesafb
<barf> 720p er det jeg er på jakt etter
<barf> men er der ikke et kommandolinje verktøy for å få til dette?
<barf> Å sette verdier i grub føles litt som å kjøre rundt med naboens fjernstyrte møkkagreip.
<kjes> google vet bedre enn meg :-) spør meg heller om lamp-stacken ;-)
<barf> Det vil jo ikke synes før jeg booter på ny
<barf> lamp-stack?
<kjes> LAMP is an acronym for a solution stack of free, open source software, originally coined from the first letters of Linux (operating system), Apache HTTP Server, MySQL (database software) and Perl/PHP/Python, principal components to build a viable general purpose web server[1].
<barf> ok
<barf> Har brukt det siden før det het LAMP
<barf> Men lamp-stack?
<kjes> Ja? A stack of software? A solution stack of free blabla?
<kjes> About 660,000 results (0.10 seconds) <- vil si det er et ganske normalt utrykk
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-16
<barf> Sikkert
<barf> Jeg kjenner metapakka som wamp, mamp, lamp
<barf> Finnes der en måte å finne ut hvilket video mode konsollen kjører i? http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/linux-kernel/Documentation/svga.txt
<holand> goood morning..
<citoyen> morn
<holand> folkens jeg sliter litt med en bank id i firefox. men nå bare i en bank. jeg får åpnet bankid i skandiabanken men ikke i spb1 sg. bank id er fra samme bank.. 
<holand> jeg får en feil meld som heter bid-500a. 
<Kagee> holand: du er sikker på at du bruker BankID i Skandiabanken ? (dvs, samme blå loginboks?)
<holand> jeg har forsøkt alt som står skrevet av de lerde om feilen , nesten. men jeg har ikke fått slettet midlertidige java filer. noen idere om hva som kan sperre netleseren min og banken fra komunik??
<Kagee> "jeg har forsøkt alt som står skrevet av de lerde om feilen"
<Kagee> Hva står skrevet av de lærde ?
<holand> ja jeg bruker brikka og kode fra spb1-sg
<holand> reinstalere java
<holand> se etter oppdatt og bruke fire fox.
<Kagee> Ubuntu 10.10 eller noe eldre?
<holand> 10..10
<Kagee> Verktøy -> Clear recent history/Slett nylig historikk
<Kagee> Timerange to clear/Tidsrom: All/Alt
<holand> har forsøkt det.
<Kagee> sikker ?
<holand> ja. 
<Kagee> Den står ikke på Alt som standard. 
<Kagee> og deretter restarte maskina ?
<holand> jeg vet. har haket av for alt og satt time range for alt.
<holand> ja.
<Kagee> hmmmm
<holand> restarter også.
<Kagee> update-java-alternatives -l
<holand> nei.
<holand> hvor?
<Kagee> i terminal
<Kagee> lim inn outputen
<holand> skjedde ikke så mye fikk enlinje i svar. java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<Kagee> oki
<Kagee> vi kan prøve å bytte til sun java 
<holand> ja. det var kansje ikke så dumt..
<Kagee> System -> Administrasjon -> Synaptic PAckage Manager -> Settings -> Reposisotries
<Kagee> (instillinger -> pakkebrønner)
<Kagee> ->Other Software (Annen programvare)
<Kagee> Hak av for Canonical Partners
<Kagee> klikk Close, så Reload
<holand> ok.
<Kagee> så installerer du sun-java6-plugin og sun-java6-jre
<holand> fikk en feil meld pga Spotify
<Kagee> når den er ferdig kjører du "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun" i terminal
<Kagee> feilmelding ?
<Kagee> vel, fiks den feilen, så fortsetter du med instruksjonene :)
<holand> ja ikke noe jeg hengte meg stor opp i men jeg skal frem provosere den igjen så får vi se hva den sier i fult monn når vi er ferdig med javaen..
<holand> instalert. oppdaterer.
<holand> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<holand> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so.
<holand> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for mozilla-javaplugin.so.
<holand> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<Kagee> ignorer det ...
<holand> det er jeg god på..
<holand> da prøver vi da?
<Kagee> then reboot and cross fingers
<holand> brb
<holand> hello.
<holand> da fikk jeg melding om at jeg trengte java..
<Kagee> .olleh
<Kagee> hø ?
<holand> instaler en java runtime..
<Kagee> hva sier https://www.bankid.no/Hjelp-og-nyttige-verktoy/Nyttige-verktoy/Test-din-datamaskin/ ?
<holand> screen shot?
<Kagee> du får green eller red, hvordan ser det ut ?
<holand> to red.
<holand> Nettleser: Feilet - Nettleseren støttes ikke
<holand> Javaversjon: Feilet - Installert versjon av Java støttes ikke eller er deaktivert.
<holand> resten er ok.
<Kagee> :-s
<Kagee> du installerte sun-java6-plugin også ?
<holand> nei
<Kagee> da er det ikke noe rart det ikke fungerer
<Kagee> installer den og kjør "sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun" igjen
<holand> brb
<holand> Nettleser: Feilet - Nettleseren støttes ikke
<holand> eneste feil.
<Kagee> firefox ?
<holand> ja
<Kagee> ok, prøv den under. "Test din bankid"
<holand> jeg fikk logga inn så det funker!
<holand> jippi!
<holand> jeg er blakk.
<Kagee> hahahahaha
<xt> Berge: icinga fikk ipv6-støtte i dag \o/
<Berge> \o/
<Berge> I dag, faktisk.
<xt> ja, vart litt overraska, skulle tru det var støtta frå før :)
<xt> har ikkje hatt bruk for :)
<Kagee> icinga ?
<xt> ja
<Kagee> som er ?
<xt> vent litt
<xt> la meg slå opp wikipedia for deg
<xt> hah, har ikkje eiga side!
<xt> det er ein fork av http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagios
<Berge> Funker det bra?
<xt> Icinga? Ja.
<Berge> Nagios er litt.. enterprise.
<xt> Berge: på kva måte?
<Berge> Jeg vet ikke helt, faktisk. Jeg bare liker det ikke helt.
<Berge> Men det er nyttig og slikt.
<Berge> Hva gjør Icinga bedre? Jeg har aldri brukt det, bare hørt fra folk at det er saker.
<kjes> hva vil du heller bruke? som ikke er .. enterprise?
<xt> Berge, det meste. Men viktigast av alt er at dei har utviklingsfart
<Berge> ah
<xt> nagios var veldig sentralstyrt av ein dude
<Berge> Klassisk problem (-:
<xt> nå er det feks komme inne REST API, og nytt webgui
 * Berge mumler noe om Drepper.
<xt> i tillegg til det gamle GUI
<holand> Berge: hva er egentlig trivini?? blir det noe?
<Berge> holand: Det er mest et domenenavn i disse dager.
<Berge> Det var kanskje noe en gang i tiden.
<jo-erlend> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR2_M8kL_3o <-- Jeopardy med Watson dag 2 :)
<jo-erlend> hmm.. Var det ikke Moonlight 2.99.10 som var siste for en liten stund siden? NÃ¥ har det plutselig blitt 3.99.0.1. 
<i7-Cud4> har problem med at os ikke finner init filen
<jo-erlend> i7-Cud4, betaler du per ord? 
<i7-Cud4> :)
<i7-Cud4> target filesystem dosnt have /sbin/init
<i7-Cud4> try passing init=bootarg 
<i7-Cud4> er det jeg får 
<Berge> Da velger du feil enhet å starte fra.
<i7-Cud4> at jeg velger feil partisjon mener du?
<Berge> ja.
<Berge> Sender du med init (som den foreslår)?
<i7-Cud4> om jeg sender med init?
<Berge> Da kan du fortelle kjernen hva den skal montere om /
<Berge> s/om/som/
<i7-Cud4> url til howto
<i7-Cud4> skjønner ikke helt hva du mener nå
<barf> http://pastie.org/private/sjrlewavkn6dfv2r1eysa
<barf> Hva har jeg gjort feil?
<barf> Skjermen er en Syncmaster 400 PXn, med 720p
<holand> Screens found, but none have a usable configuration.
<barf> So how can I add usable configuration?
<barf> NÃ¥ er vi i norsk kanal og skrive engelsk?
<barf> 720p
<barf> 1366x768 burde fungere
<holand> Unknown reason" in the following list means that the mode is not supported on the chipset/bridge/current output device.
<holand> det meste står i bin fila du postet..
<holand> barf: det er utklipp fra bin teksten du postet
<barf> Sansynligvis må jeg endre noe på vblank og horizonal frequency
<barf> Men dem har jo stokka om på alt siden forrige gang jeg var inni X.org
<barf> Jeg finner ikke fram, hvor kan jeg endre parameterne til default screen?
<barf> Hvor settes: <default monitor> opp?
<barf> $ sudo grep -lir "default monitor" /etc/X11/*
<barf>  /etc/X11/X
<barf> Og det kan se ut til at <default monitor> er kompilert inn i ei binærfil
<holand> barf: her stopper min kunskap.. men kansje Jo-erlend eller berge har noe mer fornuftig og bidra med..
<barf> ^^
<holand> berge:noen ide??
<Berge> Har du forsøkt å slette xorg.conf og se om X klarer ting på egenhånd?
<Berge> Det er ganske uvanlig at man må spesifisere modelines selv i disse dager.
<holand> x.org=?
<holand> og gjør?
<Berge> Hm?
<Berge> Men jeg skal i et sirkus.
<Berge> *poff*
<holand> hehehe
<holand> merano?
<barf> finner ikke xorg.conf
<barf> # find /etc/ -iname xorg.conf
<barf> Ingen treff
<barf> # find / -name xorg.conf
<barf> Fortsatt ingen treff
<barf> Det nærmeste jeg kommer ser ut til å være: /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d
<jo-erlend> barf, det er ikke meningen at du skal måtte rote med xorg.conf. 
<jo-erlend> har du prøvd å starte i sikkerhetsmodus? 
<barf> Sikkermodus?
<barf> Jeg debootstrappa lucid til en SSD
<jo-erlend> er det ikke grafikk du sliter med? Du kan starte Ubuntu i safe graphics mode eller hva det heter. Da bruker den skjerminnstillinger som skal funke med de fleste skjermer og skjermkort, så blir det litt lettere å finne ut hva som er feil. 
<barf> Har ikke noen sånne valg
<barf> Det skal komme opp i grub menyen? ikke sant?
<barf> Jeg har tatt utgangspunkt i denne installasjonen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD
<jo-erlend> hvis du velger recovery, så får du et valg om det, tror jeg.
<jo-erlend> hvor langt har du kommet? Hva skjer når du booter? Desto mer informasjon, desto bedre. Alltid.
<jo-erlend> vel. Nesten alltid.
<barf> recovery?
<barf> Booter fint
<barf> Kjører fint i konsoll
<barf> Jeg føler meg veldig hjemme der
<barf> Men min sønn vil sikkert gjerne ha litt grafikk
<jo-erlend> og xorg vil ikke starte? 
<barf> stemmer
<jo-erlend> selvom du booter i sikker grafikkmodus? 
<barf> Jeg forstår ikke hvordan du vil jeg skal få til det
<jo-erlend> du kan kanskje prøve å velge recovery i grubmenyen og se om du får valg om det?
<barf> Hvis jeg booter i noe som helst grafisk modus så ser det ut som noen har lagt ei ruke på skjermen og trampa det utover
<jo-erlend> fargerikt, men ikke særlig opplysende.
<barf> Det ser heller ikke pent ut i konsoll
<barf> de 8 tegna til venstre er på utsida skjermen
<holand> hehehehe
<barf> De 5 nederste er på toppen, men i halvparten så stor font
<jo-erlend> det kan være at skjermen din ikke er innstilt riktig. De fleste har en knapp for å gjøre det. 
<holand> hehe
<barf> Syncmaster 400PXn
<barf> Den har en innebygd Siemens FutroS400 med AMD Athlon 3500/ 1GB RAM / 1 GB SSD
<barf> Jeg kjører for anledningen fra minnepinnen
<barf> Hvor jeg har kjørt en ubuntu-desktop install
<barf> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-standard build-essential
<jo-erlend> funker det når du kjører det fra en live-sesjon? 
<barf> Jeg er vant til å bruke Linux på kommandolinja, men jeg har ikke brukt GUI siden RedHat 5.2
<barf> Hva er live sesjon?
<barf> liveCD?
<holand> yes
<jo-erlend> ja... Skjønt du ikke behøver å kjøre fra CD. Du kan vel så gjerne kjøre fra minnepinne eller ekstern harddisk. 
<barf> Nei, det funker ikke i det hele tatt
<jo-erlend> ... "funker ikke"?
<barf> ubuntu med de 5 rundingene under kommer nederst i høyre hjørne på skjermen
<jo-erlend> hvilket grafikkort bruker du?
<jo-erlend> http://www.petitiononline.com/Linflix/petition.html
<jo-erlend> Signer! 
<Sakarias> netflix leverer jo ikke i norge
<jo-erlend> spiller ingen trille. Signer likevel. :)
<jo-erlend> TV2 Sumo leverer i Norge. Det er det også flere andre som gjør.
<Sakarias> ser ei på tv2 sumo
<jo-erlend> VG bruker vel også Silverlight, tror jeg. TV Norge og Viasat også. Alle har samme problemer som Netflix. 
<jo-erlend> Adresseavisen gjør det også, forresten.
<Sakarias> vgtv bruker flash hvis jeg ikke tar helt feil
<jo-erlend> ikke for sport. 
<Sakarias> ser ikke på sport
<jo-erlend> nei, nei. Jeg tenkte kanskje at folk her i kanalen ville være mer enn gjennomsnittlig opptatt av å kunne se video på internett uten å måtte installere Windows. 
<Sakarias> youtube funker, masse video der du ikke har sett enda :P
<jo-erlend> hvis man ikke er opptatt av å kunne se nettvideo i Ubuntu, så er det ikke noe vits å signere.
<jo-erlend> ja, men Youtube har blitt nektet tilgang til nesten alt nytt videomateriale fra USA. 
<jo-erlend> nå blir stadig mer norsk innhold også beskyttet av DRM, så det at vi får lagt litt press på Microsoft til å godta DRM i Moonlight, anser jeg for å være nokså viktig. 
<kjes> buy a mac
<holand> hvorfor mac?
<kjes> fordi jeg ikke leste alt om stod over ;-) så jeg regnet med at det var enda en "vorfår virker ik video i lunix?!" men det var det ikke :-/
<holand> hehe
<holand> mac er ikke alt her i verden vet du
<holand> :)
<kjes> huh? den setningen var som russisk for meg
<Sakarias> kjes: ikke gresk? :P
<kjes> nei, gresk er for lett ;-)
<Sakarias> latin? :P
<holand> nei gutter slutt å tull den gamle nokia 5110en min er mer enn en mac noen gang kommer til å bli!
<kjes> Sakarias: nonne intellegis latin?
<kjes> και ελληνικά είναι εύκολο :-D
<Sakarias> kjes: Equidem iam nescio.
<kjes> :-D
<Sakarias> Λοιπόν .. gt λειτουργεί έξω σχεδόν στα πάντα: :P
<holand> :)
<Sakarias> holand: noen gang brukt en mac?
<holand> ja.
<holand> i et par dager. Grafiskdesigner
<Sakarias> tror du må bruke produktet litt mer enn par dager før du kan komme med en fornuftig mening
<jo-erlend> kjes, jo, det var en sånn hvorfor virker ikke video når kodeker og programvare fungerer som det skal-melding. 
<jo-erlend> OS X virker som et teknisk sett godt system og maskinvaren de selger er vel ok. Men Apple er uspiselige for meg, så jeg kommer aldri til å handle av dem. 
<barf> Jeg bruker stort sett Mac på arbeidsstasjoner og linux på servere
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-17
<pareli> noen som vet hvordan jeg kan få conky-colors til å bli transparent?
<Sakarias> har du sjekket dokumentasjonen?
<jo-erlend> jøiemeg... Det var litt av en jobb. Jeg fant ut at jeg skulle sette opp raid og lvm. Jeg hadde ca 2TB på harddisken som jeg måtte flytte over på eksterne disker -- vha USB -- sette opp systemet på nytt og så flytte tilbake. Det har tatt over et døgn :)
<jo-erlend> deilig å ha fått det gjort da. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-18
<holand> noen som har peil på printere. har en lexmark printer koblet til det trådløse netverket hjemme. hvordan kobler man den til lettest??
<citoyen> holand: cups
<holand> sustem administrasjon skrivere??
<Kagee> citoyen: huff?
<Kagee> holand: ja
<Kagee> hva slags printer ? (modellnummer)
<holand> x6575
<holand> vert:?
<holand> ip adr? eller netverks navn?
<Kagee> hvordan får du vanlivis tak i denne skriveren ?
<holand> i windows mener du??
<Kagee> ja
<holand> instalasjons cd..
<Kagee> ahh
<Kagee> forbanna installasjonscder
<Kagee> det er sikkert en helt standard tilkobling
<Kagee> 2 sek
<holand> jeg har hele helga. tror jeg.
<holand> får ikke gjort noe før denna er på plass.
<Kagee> hmmmm
<holand> http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2008/12/29/never-buy-a-lexmark-printer/
<Kagee> er det noen knapper eller noe slik du kan trykke på på printeren for å få ut en side med ipadresser og lignende ?
<Kagee> Ja, jeg fant den sida det.
<Kagee> *der. - men det er kun en fyr
<holand> jeg ser det jeg å...
<holand> skal se.
<Kagee> Det ser også ut som om han whiner mest om at han ikke kan installere den med cd'en via wine
<Kagee> men å få tak i ipadressen er en start
 * blaamann leste den som iPad-dressen.
<holand> Kagee: den spytter ut ip:10.0.0.4 Mac:002000292bc0
<holand> Blaamann: er det ofte at du kler på ipaden din?
<Kagee> ok
<Kagee> hva skjer om du åpner http://10.0.0.4
<holand> den finner skriveren men ingen driver..
<Kagee> og hva er ip'en på ubuntumaskina di? (kjør «ifconfig | grep "inet addr"» i en terminal)
<holand> inet addr:10.0.0.2  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<holand>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Kagee> ok
<Kagee> og http://10.0.0.4 ?
<geirha> (i en nettleser)
<holand> http://10.0.0.4= printeren.
<holand> får opp side med admin innlogg.
<Kagee> oki...
<Kagee> vet du hva du skal logge inn med ?
<holand> ja
<Kagee> men, driverproblemet ditt er antagaelig det største ...
<Kagee> du _kan_ prøve en generisk postscriptdriver og krysse fingerne
<Kagee> Men dette er kanskje en fargeskriver og ikke en laserskriver ?
<Berge> Ikke at det nødvendigvis er motsetningsforhold (-:
<holand> blek skriver ja
<Berge> Det er en Wireless-all-in-one.
<holand> yess
<Berge> Altså ræl. (-:
<holand> yess
<holand> skulle gjerne hatt en gammel holk av en laserprinter i svart hwitt
<Berge> Se om den snakker PCL eller PS.
<holand> usikker på hvordan jeg kan finne ut det,..
<Berge> Har den USB?
<Berge> Begynn i så fall med det.
<holand> søker tettert driver når jeg kobler til..'
<holand> kan man bruke driver fra windows?? har den en pdd fil?
<Berge> Om den har det, kan du det.
<geirha> for øvrig ppd, ikke pdd
<holand> hehehe
<holand> jeg finner mac driver..
<holand> men som web installer.
<holand> noen større sansynlighet for at jeg finner ppd fila der?
<Kagee> jeg vil tro det
<holand> hum..... detta var tregt.
<holand> 17% av to filer. hadde jo rekki å gått til oslo å henta de på cd fortere..
<holand> ikke noe hell her hell.
<holand> ny printer i morgen da....
<geirha> http://www.openprinting.org/printers  søk opp modellen der før du kjøper. Den forteller deg hvor linux-vennlig skriveren er.
<holand> smart.. noen som har noen anbefalinger de vet er linux venlige??
<geirha> HP er vel kjent for å ha linux-vennlige skrivere.
<geirha> Et pingvinmerke på eska er for øvrig alltid et godt tegn. :)
<holand> HE HE tux er jo et greit tegn ja.
<geirha> Kjøpte et trådløsadapter (usb-dongel) for litt siden. Den hadde bilde av Tux på pakken. Jeg plugget den i Ubuntu-maskina og den fungerte uten å måtte trykke «Neste» en eneste gang.
<kjes> Trykke på "Neste"? Er vel ikke noen "Neste" knapp i vim?
<geirha> kjes: :n
<geirha> :P
<Sakarias> er det en knapp? :P
<kjes> nope
<Sjefskoder> Feil med server til ubuntu.no? prøvde å legge inn et innlegg i forumet men fikk denne feilmeldingen på skjermen min:: 504 - The requested server didn't answer in time
<jo-erlend> Sjefskoder, korrekt. Jeg får heller ikke gjort det.
<jo-erlend> Sjefskoder, jeg sendte en mail til SlimG om det, så får vi se om han får ordnet opp i det. :)
<Sjefskoder> Superdupert ;)
<jo-erlend> «Hastigheten i basistilbudet øker fra 10/10 Mbit/s til 25/25 Mbit/s, en total båndbredde på 50 Mbit/s. » <-- digi.no :)
<kjes> :-/
<Kagee> wtf
<Sakarias> hehe... øker til 60/60 hos meg :)
<Kagee> nei, øker til 120 :-P
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, da har du altså, i følge digi.no, 120Mbps linje! :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: yes.... kanskje jeg får rutet om til 1Mbps ut og 119 inn? :P
<jo-erlend> ikke at det hadde vært så veldig lurt, men :)
<kjes> Send mail og spør hvordan man gjør det
<jo-erlend> synkronisering av raid5 tar veldig lang tid. Det kjører på 16-18MB/s omtrent. Hvordan kan jeg justere opp det?
<Berge> Raskere disker og/eller kontroller.
<Berge> Mine RAID5 synker med 90MB/s.
<jo-erlend> men det finnes en konfigurasjon for det,gjør det ikke? 
<Berge> For hva?
<Berge> Du har minimums- og maksimumhastighetinnstillinger.
<jo-erlend> hastighet på resync? 
<Berge> Men maksimum er ganske mye raskere enn det som standard.
<jo-erlend> hvor finner jeg de innstillingene? 
<Berge> I /proc et sted, jeg husker aldri hva de heter. find /proc | grep rebuild
<Berge> Nei, /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_max
<Berge> Og _min
<jo-erlend> 200000. Men... Hva da? Er det KB eller MB? 
<jo-erlend> hmm. 200GB er det vel neppe. :)
<Berge> KB/s.
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Hva skjer når du forsøker å legge inn emner? mangler funksjonen? feilmelding?
<Berge> SlimG: Det er en feilmelding sitert over.
<Berge> Ah, du var ikke her?
<jo-erlend> SlimG,  504 - The requested server didn't answer in time
<SlimG> jo-erlend: Ah, problemet er en kombinasjon av ubuntu-eu serverens lite tilgivende timeout i php.ini, og treg drupal php-kode
<SlimG> Jeg skal se om jeg kan optimere ytelsen til ubuntu.no i natt, det hjelper iallefall ikke å spørre ubuntu-eu om å få økt timeout verdi (forståelig nok)
<holand> er det fler som har tengt å nyte helga med strikketøy og te??
<Sakarias> nei
<holand> du skal da?
<Sakarias> alt annet enn å strikke og drikke te iallfall :P
<holand> he he.. det går ann å gjøre det litt mannlig. strikke med piggtråd å ha teposen i øl.'
<Sakarias> hva er mannlig med øl?
<holand> alt.
<Sakarias> da er jeg alt annet enn mannlig... øl smaker dritt, lukter spy...
<holand> homer simson er jo definisjonen av mann og han drikker jo øl..
<Sakarias> han drikker duff... :P
<holand> det kan vel kalles øl..
<Sakarias> brunt vann iallfall :P
<holand> he he..
<jo-erlend> jeg ville i såfall ha kalt det for "mandig". Men jeg er ikke enig i at øl er spesielt mandig. 
<jo-erlend> ah. Firefox 4 har blitt litt bedre integrert nå. :)
<jo-erlend> er det mulig at en sataplugg kan bli ødelagt på en sånn måte at det påvirker ytelse, men ikke forårsaker noen andre problemer? 
<SlimG> Sakarias: Forsøkte du flere ølsorter før du gav opp?
<jo-erlend> skjermkortet mitt er såpass langt at det presser ned på satakontaktene og den ene så litt... skadet ut. Men jeg har ikke hatt noen problemer, bortsett fra at diskytelse virker veldig dårlig i forhold til hva det burde være. 
<Sakarias> SlimG: yes, noen er bedre enn andre, mange er bare verre
<jo-erlend> noen som har et forslag til løsning for å sjekke IO-ytelse per disk? Jeg har en følelse av at en sata-kabel kan være litt ødelagt, men jeg kan ikke bytte den uten nokså mye om og men. Skulle gjerne bekreftet eller avkreftet den teorien. 
<Sakarias> dd kanskje ?
<comradekingu> iperf ?
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, disk IO? 
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, det går kanskje an ja.. 
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Hvis man kjører serveren på samme maskin
<comradekingu> Er det smartmontools som er best til å sjekke SMART data? kunne  jo vært lurt å teste
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hvordan blir det? dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/null bs=4096 count=100000 <-- noe sånt også bare ta tiden på operasjonen? 
<jo-erlend> comradekingu, det har jeg gjort. Det er ingenting galt med diskene. Det er kablene jeg er interessert i å teste.
<comradekingu> bytt om på dem og se om det er noen forskjell å spore
<jo-erlend> den ene pluggen så skikkelig skada ut, men jeg får ikke byttet den fordi skjermkortet henger for lavt over sata-kontaktene på hovedkortet. 
<jo-erlend> så da måtte jeg eventuelt bytte ut HD5850 med IGP-en. Det er ikke så veldig interessant med mindre det er nødvendig, så jeg skulle gjerne ha testet det med programvare før jeg overhodet vurderer å gjøre noe sånt. 
<comradekingu> Hva med S-ATA kabel med innebygd bend
<comradekingu> finnes i 90graders vinkel
<comradekingu> termineringen altså
<jo-erlend> jeg har det. Det er fire stykker, med to foran og to bak. Den som er lengst fra baksiden av chassis er en sånn bøyd en. Men den bakre får jeg ikke brukt sånn plugg på fordi den foran blokkerer. 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: bare pass å skriv en fil som er dobbelt så stor som antall GB minne du har
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hahahaha... takker :)
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: du kan også bruke bonnie++
<jo-erlend> det hørtes bra ut. Takk for tipset.
<jo-erlend> åh. Bah. Det er ikke så lurt å gjøre det der mens jeg holder på å synkronisere raidet. :)
<Sakarias> hehe, nei :P
<jo-erlend> ... Nå ble jeg forvirra... Etter at jeg gjorde det.. Altså kopierte med dd til /dev/null, så fordoblet hastigheten av resync-en seg... 
<comradekingu> bonus
<jo-erlend> det lå stabilt på 16-18MB/s. Nå ligger det stabilt på 35MB/s, ser det ut til. Det begriper jeg ikke. 
<comradekingu> Cpu-avhengigkanskje?
<comradekingu> det var rart
<jo-erlend> CPU ser ikke ut til å jobbe noe hardere enn før og jeg forstår ikke at en resync skulle kreve så mye prosessering uansett. 
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: kanskje den trenger entropi?
<comradekingu> Eller at den trottlet ned når det bare knaket og gikk og nå skalerte opp? Annet enn det er det å anse som ren bonus, synes jeg ;) Har ingen anelse
<jo-erlend> nå ser jeg at hastigheten varierer nokså voldsomt
<jo-erlend> ... og det ser ut til å bare være den disken som har ødelagt plugg.. 
<Sakarias> derfor raidet ble ute av synk? problemer med disken med defekt kabel?
<jo-erlend> jeg installerte raidet og systemet igår. Det må vel synkes en gang da? 
<Sakarias> ah, okie
<Sakarias> enda ikke ferdig med å bygge raidet mao
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg trodde det ville være ferdig samtidig med installasjonen, men. 
<jo-erlend> får man kjøpt "skjøteledning" til PCIe? Altså, noe liknende sånt man bruker til reiser-kort, bare at jeg kan flytte det ti cm ned i kabinettet? 
<jo-erlend> eller fem. Det holder i massevis egentlig. 
<jo-erlend> hadde vært veldig behagelig å få det svære kortet litt unna vei. 
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-19
<comradekingu> jo-erlend: Joda, finnes det. Kan få overgang til mini-pcie også
<comradekingu> Han sweclockers svensken hadde skjøt på det  siste mini-itx bygget sitt 
<jo-erlend> aner ikke hvem "sweclockers svensken" er. :)
<jo-erlend> xt, du er weechat-evangelist, er du ikke det? Jeg skulle gjerne hatt noe sånt som dette: http://www.weechat.org/media/images/screenshots/medium/weechat_2009-08-03_kron4eg.png... Er det mye pes å sette opp eller? 
<Sakarias> lginer nesten på oppsett mitt jo
<Sakarias> ligner*
<jo-erlend> Sakarias, hva bruker du?
<Sakarias> weechat :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> kanskje du kan forklare da?
<Sakarias> http://bildr.no/view/827505
<Sakarias> slik ser min ut
<Sakarias> /weeget install buffers 
<Sakarias> for å få kanallisteskriptet
<jo-erlend> jeg får en feilmelding når jeg kjører den kommandoen. Hvordan installerer jeg weeget?
<Sakarias> laster det ned fra weechat.org
<Sakarias> og legger det i python mappen i .weechat
<jo-erlend> det var litt irriterende at man ikke kan skyve kanalliste og kallenavnskolonnen. 
<jo-erlend> jeg har akkurat lite stor plass til xchat og weechat nå og xchat gir meg veldig mye mer tekstområde, selvom tegnstørrelsen er lik. 
<Sakarias> skyve?
<Sakarias> du kan sette kanallisten så bred som du vil
<Sakarias> weechat.bar.buffers.size og weechat.bar.buffers.size_max
<jo-erlend> hvordan gjør jeg det?
<Sakarias> /set weechat.bar.buffers.size_max 10 f.eks
<jo-erlend> aha! Takker :)
<jo-erlend> det er også en kolonne med nicks mellom klokkestempel og meldingsinnhold. Kan jeg gjøre det samme der? 
<Sakarias> kan du ta skjermskudd?
<Sakarias> gjerne med noen piler :P
<jo-erlend1> http://bildr.no/view/827505 <-- Der, for eksempel... :)
<jo-erlend1> ehrm.. Nei, det funker ikke. 
<jo-erlend1> skalvise.
<jo-erlend1> http://members.shaw.ca/smujohnson/img/weechat-screenshot.png <-- Her har vi en som passer.
<jo-erlend1> kan jeg flytte den grønne streken, sånn at deler av nickene blir kuttet av hvis de er for lange? 
<Sakarias> jeg har ikke den streken :P
<jo-erlend1> Sakarias: hvordan skifter jeg bredden på nicklisten?
<Sakarias> weechat.bar.nicklist.size_max
<Sakarias> hvis det er noe du lurer på, skriv /set *nick* i dette tilfellet
<Sakarias> så får du opp alle settings som har noe med nick å gjøre
<jo-erlend1> ah. 
<Sakarias> du kan også installere iset, da får du et "gui" på settings
<jo-erlend1> dette kan jo virke som et program jeg kan bli glad i. 
<Sakarias> den er virkelig bra
<Sakarias> setter du opp termen din til å støtte 256 farger, så får du masse farger å leke med også
<jo-erlend1> jeg blir nok nødt til å lage endel tastatursnarveier før jeg blir fornøyd, men det skal vel være overkommelig? 
<Sakarias> jupp... /alias er din venn
<jo-erlend1> og scripts kan skrives i python forsto jeg?
<Sakarias> python, perl, ruby, lua
<Sakarias> glemte tcl
<jo-erlend1> høres bra ut. Skulle gjerne hatt en annen farge på bufferlista når nicket mitt er nevnt og jeg ikke ser på kanalen da. 
<Sakarias> mener det er default
<jo-erlend1> ikke hos meg. Det er gult hvis noen har sagt noe på kanalen, uavhengig av om nicket mitt er nevnt eller ikke.
<Sakarias> se på /set *plugins.var.perl.buffers.color*
<Sakarias> jeg kjører alt annet enn standard farger
<Sakarias> tror jeg hadde default weechat i 10 minutter
<jo-erlend1> :)
<jo-erlend1> jeg blir nok nødt til å lese noe dokumentasjon før jeg bytter. Men det er ikke usannsynlig at jeg gjør det, ut fra hva jeg har sett nå. 
<Sakarias> hva bruker du nå?
<jo-erlend> xchat
<Sakarias> aldri blitt venn med den
<jo-erlend> ah... Xchat varsler også vindushåndtereren når noen har nevnt nicket mitt. Det gjør ikke weechat. Er det mulig å få til? 
<jo-erlend1> hmm. Jo, WeeChat viser faktisk en annen farge i bufferlisten når noen nevner nicket. Jeg så det nå, da du gjorde det i #weechat ;)
<Sakarias> notify                py  Notification on screen for highlights and private messages.
<Sakarias> kanskje den gjør det du vil
<Sakarias> http://weechat.org/scripts/stable/tag/notify/
<Sakarias> er 19 notify plugins :P
<Sakarias> en av de må gjøre det du ønsker :P
<jo-erlend> :)
<Sakarias> skriv /weeget list
<Sakarias> så får du liste over skripts
<jo-erlend1> hmm.. Hvorfor vises ikke resync av md i iotop?
<jo-erlend> Berge: jeg økte minumumshastigheten for raid-synkronisering og nå går det betraktelig raskere. 
<jo-erlend> nei. Det var en illusjon. En kortvarig en. Men nå tror jeg at jeg har funnet problemet. Disken bruker 4KB sektorer, men sier ikke fra om det, så Linux antar 512B. Må jeg da partisjonere på nytt og reinstallere, eller kan jeg ... gjøre noe? 
<xt> jo-erlend: weechat ♥ :)
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> ja, den virker fin. 
<jo-erlend> jeg trenger å sette opp dataområder for raid manuelt med start- og sluttsektorer som er delelige med fire. Hvordan gjør jeg det? 
<jo-erlend> can someone please help me with this partitioning? I need to create three partitions that start on sectors that are divisible by 4 in order to get real performance from my sata drives. When I use the installer to partition, I get USB-like performance from them. Ive been recommended to start the first partition on sector 64. That partition should be a 200MB one. Then I need one more that should consume the rest of the disk. 
<jo-erlend> s/three partitions/two partitions/
<geirha> Prøv med fdisk
<jo-erlend> jeg skjoenner at jeg maa bruke fdisk. Jeg vet bare ikke hvordan jeg finner ut hvilke sektorer jeg skal begynne og slutte med. 
<jo-erlend> fdisk ser ut til aa bruke sylindere og ikke sektorer. Jeg husker ikke hva forskjellen er lenger. Men jeg maa altsaa i hvertfall begynne hver partisjon med en sektor som er delelig med fire. Den foerste partisjonen skal vaere 200MB, mens den andre skal bruke resten av en disk som er 1.5GB stor. Hvordan finner jeg riktig sektorer?
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: +200M når den ber om størrelse, så blir partisjonen 200MB
<jo-erlend> det skjoenner jeg ogsaa. Det jeg ikke skjoenner, er hvordan jeg velger riktig sylindere, etc. 
<Kagee> ping?
<Kagee> hva skjedde ?
<Sakarias> dunno
<Sakarias> filtrerer vekk quits og joins
<Kagee> Jeg sitter å glaner på iftop
<Kagee> både goolebot og baiduspider har vært / er innom :)
<Sakarias> innom hvor?
<Kagee> serveren min :)
<jo-erlend> jeg blir sinnsyk. 
<Kagee> er eller blir ?
<jo-erlend> ja, altså... Nå har jeg sittet i timevis og prøvd å installere Ubuntu, men jeg får det bare ikke til. Jeg kan ikke forstå at det skal være så vanskelig å få første partisjon til å begynne på sektor 64. 
<Sakarias> kan ikke bli noe man er, bare verre :P
<Sakarias> hvorfor sektor 64 ?
<jo-erlend> fordi diskene mine bruker 4096B sektorer istedenfor 512B, men den sier ikke fra, så Linux gjør feil. Det gjør disken forferdelig treg. 
<Sakarias> aha
<jo-erlend> altså, jeg mener... _skikkelig_ treig. Jeg snakker om synkronisering av md ved 6MB/s. Til tider var det oppe i 10-15. Et par ganger 20. 
<jo-erlend> er det noen som vet hvordan jeg gjør det eller? 
<Kagee> http://secure.hild1.no/localdomain/localhost.localdomain-memory.html
<Kagee> patterns in the sand
<Sakarias> Kagee: secure uten https? :P
<Kagee> mja
<Kagee> ble aldri noe av
<Kagee> i outlook er det 3 pixler mellom slett og svar-knappen
<Sakarias> 2 pixler for mye? :P
<jo-erlend> hmm. Nå fikk jeg endelig satt opp partisjonene riktig.. Nesten. Det ble ekstremt mye raskere. Problemet nå, er at de gamle partisjonene henger igjen. Jeg får ikke slettet dem!
<jo-erlend> jeg har laget ny partisjonstabell i gedit og jeg har laget ny partisjonstabell i fdisk. Men de gamle partisjonene, med filsystem og alt henger igjen. Hvordan blir jeg kvitt rælet? 
<jo-erlend> dette forstår jeg bare ikke... Jeg har slettet partisjonene, opprettet ny partisjonstabell... Når jeg lager ny partisjon, så dukker de opp igjen, som om jeg aldri hadde slettet dem. 
<jo-erlend> vel. Da prøver vi igjen,
<jo-erlend> bah!!
<jo-erlend> de fordømte partisjonene blir bare ikke borte, uansett hva jeg gjør. Men det var mulig å gjøre det med dd, husker jeg. Å bare fjerne alle tegn til noe som overhodet likner på en partisjon. 
<jo-erlend> er det bare å slette første megabyte eller noe sånt? 
<tronda> Hei. Jeg forsøker å kompilere kjerna for ubuntu-server mot generic-pae, men får en feilmelding når jeg gjør det:
<tronda> Klager på missing symbols og ABI problemer. Noen som har idèer til å løse det. Har fulgt "oppskrifta" her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tronda> Følgende kommando: AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic-pae
<jo-erlend> wow... Det var litt av en forskjell gitt :)
<SlimG> Jeg har en live ubuntu kjørende fra CD på en server, noen tips til hvordan jeg kan få rebootet den via ssh, og unngå at den stopper på "ta ut cden og trykk enter for reboot" dialogen?
<SlimG> ubuntu 10.10
<jo-erlend> drep den? 
<jo-erlend> eller så kan du vel bruke VBoxManage
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg leste visst litt mye inn i det du skrev. :)
<SlimG> :) indeed
<jo-erlend> jeg satt med vbox sjæl. :)
<SlimG> Mulig jeg kan få det til med $ 
<SlimG> echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<SlimG> Så var trikset å få tvunget ut CDen
<SlimG> heldigvis en slik cd-stasjon som ikke kan lukke skuffen igjen
<jo-erlend> hadde det ikke vært lurt å kjørt eject først? :)
<SlimG> regner med jeg får problemer siden det er en live-sesjon fra cd
<SlimG> eject gir ikke akkurat noe særlig med output
<Sakarias> du har ikke webcam som peker mot CDROMen? :P
<jo-erlend> ah
<jo-erlend> jeg er tydeligvis litt sliten. 
<geirha> Lag en robot som skrur av strømmen når CD-drevet kommer ut.
<geirha> Å mekke egen cd er ikke en mulighet?
<SlimG> Alle løsninger som kan utføres via ssh er gode løsninger ;)
<Sakarias> ssh til roboten du lager :P
<SlimG> aaaaaaaaa!! feil server!
<Sakarias> hehe
 * SlimG er en morder
<geirha> *humre*
<SlimG> "godt" jeg tok ut cd-stasjonen før jeg slaktet KVM maskinen :P
<Sakarias> hehe
<SlimG> Kanskje på tide å begynne å sette opp byobu med gyselige fargeforskjeller mellom serverene :)
<Sakarias> leser du ikke prompten i shellet ditt?
<SlimG> tydeligvis ikke
<geirha> Jeg setter farge på prompten basert på hostid.
<Sakarias> for mange servere på jobb til at jeg gidder det :P
<geirha> Går greit når hjemmekatalogen ligger på NFS.
<jo-erlend> noen som kjører Maverick og lot Ubuntu ta seg av partisjoneringen? Jeg skulle gjerne ha visst hvor den første partisjonen begynner. 
<jo-erlend> eller altså, hvor den begynner. Om den fortsatt legger seg på sektor 63 eller om de har byttet til 2048, sånn som windows. 
<Sakarias> jeg har den i en VM
<Sakarias> kan sparke den opp hvis du ønsker
<jo-erlend> ja, hvis du gidder, så takker jeg for det.
<jo-erlend> Natty er kanskje enda mer interessant, forresten. 
<jo-erlend> det er ikke så fryktelig mye å få gjort med Maverick. Natty er det fremdeles mulig å redde :)
<Sakarias> hehe, er natty jeg trodde du mente
<jo-erlend> :)
<Sakarias> driver å booter den nå
<Sakarias> så hvilken kommando skal jeg kjøre?
<jo-erlend> hvis du bruker parted, u B p
<jo-erlend> altså de bokstavene er valg. Enter etter hver. 
<Sakarias> forsto det
<Sakarias> hva skal jeg se etter?
<jo-erlend> første sektor på første partisjon. 
<Sakarias> start = 1048576B
<jo-erlend> flotte greier. Da er det fikset.
<jo-erlend> skulle egentlig ha lagt inn en bug på det der, men jeg orker ikke mer av det nå. :)
<jo-erlend> men det var deilig å få ordnet det. Det er som å ha en helt ny PC. Jeg synes den har vært veldig treg også syntes jeg at Windows 7 var endel raskere, uten at jeg helt fikk det til å stemme. Nå skjønner jeg endelig hvorfor. :)
<geirha> jo-erlend: Hvordan måler du forbedringen?
<jo-erlend> geirha: tja. Da første partisjon startet på 63. sektor, så tok installasjon av Ubuntu 1 time og 50 minutter. Da jeg flyttet den til 2048. så tok det 25. 
<jo-erlend> det er i det hele tatt en radikal forbedring. 
<geirha> Jøss
<jo-erlend> og det til tross for at jeg enda holder på synkronisere raidet. 
<geirha> Hvordan endte du opp med å regne ut sektorer til sylindre?
<jo-erlend> der steg hastigheten forøvrig fra mellom 6-15MB/s til 80-90MB/s. Ikke helt uvesentlig det heller, for å si det sånn. 
<jo-erlend> geirha: jeg trykket "u" i fdisk :>
<geirha> Ah. :)
<geirha> Var jo det jeg sa, prøv fdisk. :P
<jo-erlend> jeg ble så utålmodig etterhvert som jeg holdt på at jeg overså en masse åpenbare løsninger. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg vet forøvrig ikke hvorfor jeg søkte opp harddisken på nettet. Det ble umiddelbart nokså tydelig at jeg ikke var alene om å oppleve trøbbel med de diskene. 
<geirha> (ikke at jeg visste om -u der og da, men antok den sikkert hadde noen måte å basere seg på sektorer i stedet for sylindre.)
<jo-erlend> ja. Det verste er at det er det første du ser når du starter fdisk. 
<jo-erlend> «WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to
<jo-erlend>          switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to
<jo-erlend>          sectors (command 'u').
<jo-erlend> :)
<geirha> Men de meldingene kommer opp hver gang, så man antar at man har lest dem før ^^
<Sakarias> for 10 år siden eller noe :P
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja det er nettopp det. :)
<jo-erlend> men det skader jo ikke akkurat å ta seg en pause en gang i blant heller. 
<jo-erlend> ...hvilket er hva jeg skal gjøre nå :)
<geirha> Har du en side som forklarer hvorfor det der gir en hastighetsøkning?
<jo-erlend> geirha: jeg orker ikke å finne frem, men du finner endel her: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=linux+4096B&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=no&xhr=t&q=linux+4096B+sector&cp=19&pf=p&sclient=psy&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=linux+4096B+sector+&pbx=1&fp=a64c2270f4b68c0a
<jo-erlend> det var ikke verdens peneste lenke... Beklager. :)
<jo-erlend> men det er altså ikke det at man får en hastighetsøkning, men det at disker som har 4096B sektorer blir voldsomt mye tregere når første partisjon ikke begynner på en sektor som er delelig med åtte.. Av en eller annen grunn. Det handler om at Linux må kopiere all IO, eller noe sånt. 
<geirha> Å. Mine har bare 512B :(
<jo-erlend> problemet her, var at diskene heller ikke sa fra om at de brukte 4096B sektorer. Det skulle ha vært en firmwareoppgradering. 
<jo-erlend> kan være verdt å huske på hvis noen bruker lucid og klager på at ubuntu er veldig treg. 
<jo-erlend> systemet her nå føles som om jeg har byttet prosessor og ram og alt mulig. 
<SlimG> Vet noen om partisjonsplasseringen blir korrekt i 11.04?
<jo-erlend> SlimG: det ser sånn ut. 
<jo-erlend> flyttet til 2048. Samme sted som Windows Vista og 7. 
<SlimG> Gulltips, gleder meg til å sjekke hvilken sektorstørrelse diskene mine bruker :)
<jo-erlend> du hadde merket det hvis de brukte 4096B og første partisjon starter på sektor 63. Det struper virkelig hastigheten noe helt enormt. 
<jo-erlend> det var jo sånn at jeg kjente det godt når jeg startet xchat på grunn av loggfilene som ble lastet inn. Jeg mener... Jeg merket det skikkelig godt. 
<SlimG> jeg har slitt med dårlig hastighet på endel 10.10 servere, men har ikke hatt tid til å sjekke om det er server eller nettverk som struper
<xt> jo-erlend: bør nok bytte til weechat da
<xt> :D
<jo-erlend> xt: har gjort det. :)
<xt> ah. bra :)
<jo-erlend> det vil si... Jeg har den på prøve.
<SlimG> Hva er attraktivt i weechat for en irssi'er?
 * SlimG har forsåvidt aldri prøvd andre tui irc-klienter enn irssi
<jo-erlend> tui == curses? :)
<SlimG> regner med irssi og weechat interfjeset går under tui definisjonen? curses er vel tui det også
<xt> joa.
<xt> ncurses.
<xt> irssi er òg det.
#ubuntu-no 2011-02-20
<jo-erlend> ok. Jeg tror at jeg skal gå for weechat. Men det må endel konfigurasjon og mekking til før jeg er fornøyd. Jeg tror, for eksempel, at jeg vil bort fra det skillet mellom nick og meldinger. Det tar opp altfor mye plass. Tror jeg vil ha sånn som mIRC i hvertfall hadde. Sånn at [time] <nick> Meldingen fortsetter fra fjerde tegn i klokkeslettet når den må deles. 
<jo-erlend> også må jeg ha noen tastatursnarveier for å øke og minske bredden på bufferliste og kanalliste, i tillegg til å skjule og vise dem. Bortsett fra det, så virker dette bra det :)
<kjes> irssi <3
<kjes> når hele verden er over på weechat, skal jeg fortsatt være på irssi.. sånn som de veldig veldig få som fortsatt er på BitchX er nå
<jo-erlend> jeg ble litt positivt overrasket da jeg leste dokumentasjonen nå. Det viser seg jo at den har søtte for xmpp også. Det er flott. Jeg trodde at det var en IRC-klient, men selve protokollene er visst utenfor kjernen. 
<kjes> weechat er imponerende teknisk sett ja
<jo-erlend> det virker som en veldig ryddig implementasjon. 
<kjes1> weeeeeee
<weeKjes> se om jeg får litt mer orden på denne weeeechatten
<weeKjes> hmm.. hvordan får jeg weechat til å dele det jeg skriver mellom buffers?
<weeKjes> våkne xt 
<jo-erlend> hva mente du egentlig? 
<xt> weeKjes: sjekke docsen da :)
<xt> ctrl-up er global history
<weeKjes> docs schmocs
<weeKjes> ah
<xt> også er det setting for input_shared_history
<xt> om global history ikkje er nok
<xt> men docsen er bra. :)
<jo-erlend> veldig.
<weeKjes> ja, men det å finne hva man leter etter ikke alltid rett.. vite hva weechat har kalt noe
<xt> om du bruker feks iset
<xt> så er bare å filtrere på input
<weeKjes> xt: jeg gjør det
<weeKjes> endret den til all, men virker ikke som om den deler av den grunn
<xt> weechat.look.input_share
<jo-erlend> åh, du vil at kommandolinjen skal være lik når du bytter fra buffer til buffer? 
<weeKjes> ja
<xt> den også weechat.look.input_share_overwrite
<xt> maybe
<xt> men ein vil jo ha lokal input da
<xt> er jo superiour :)
<weeKjes> nei, det vil ein ikke ;)
<weeKjes> men nei, den deler fortsatt ikke gitt... 
<weeKjes> selvom den skal
<weeKjes> vil også bli kvitt streken over weechat.bar.status.items og til venstre.. blir litt lesing gitt
<xt> separator
<weeKjes> takk :)
<weeKjes> ah, den deler hvis jeg bytter, men deler ikke history mellom buffers la jeg merke til nå
<weeKjes> hmm.. ctrl-opp funker ikke da.. men det kan brått være noe me terminalen
<jo-erlend> ikke her heller. Får ABCD på piltastene.
<jo-erlend> er den veldig ny, WeeChat? Jeg ser at de har fått en veldig grunnleggende parser først i 0.3.4, mens jeg bruker 0.3.0. 
<jo-erlend> er det bare alias som kan brukes for å lage nye kommandoer, eller kan jeg gjøre det fra scripts også?
<jo-erlend> hehe, fin quit. 
<kjes> huh.. jeg har tydeligvis på noe ignore-crap her
<jo-erlend> ?
<kjes> så ikke min egen quit
<jo-erlend> oisann. Der falt nettsiden til weechat ned?
<jo-erlend> hvordan er det jeg legger til en ny tilkobling?
<Sakarias> /connect ?
<jo-erlend> da bytter jeg vel gjeldende server? 
<kjes> nei
<kjes> det er nok /server
<Sakarias> opprette koblinger mot nye servere uten å miste de gamle er /connect, vil du legge til en server i weechat sin config så er /server help din venn
<jo-erlend> /help server? 
<jo-erlend> eller er det det samme?
<Sakarias> /help server ja
<jo-erlend> åh. Nye tilkoblinger legger seg foran de gamle.. Det var jo helt motsatt av hva jeg vil. Hvordan ordner jeg det?
<Sakarias> forran?
<jo-erlend> ja, jeg koblet til et annet nettverk nå. Da fikk det buffernummer 1, som freenode hadde isted.
<jo-erlend> åh. Kanskje jeg misforstår. 
<kjes> ctrl-x
<jo-erlend> det er bare ett statusvindu ja. 
<jo-erlend> flotte greier. 
<Sakarias> som kjes sa, bruk ctrl+x i buffer for å bytte mellom mergede buffere
<Sakarias> som da status bufferet er
<jo-erlend> denne klienten liker jeg godt. 
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg får endret litt på layout for meldingsbufferet nå, så blir dette bra. Det hadde du gjort, Sakarias? 
<Sakarias> meldingsbufferet?
<jo-erlend> ja, der du ser meldinger. 
<Sakarias> jau... har gjort den til irssi-ish :P
<jo-erlend> hvordan gjør du det? Jeg vil heller ha den litt mIRC-ish, tror jeg :)
<Sakarias> med /set kommandoer, weechat dokumentasjon og "plaging" av xt :P
<jo-erlend> weechat.org er utilgjengelig. Det er derfor jeg må spørre.
<Sakarias> http://weechat.net/
<Sakarias> er oppe den
<jo-erlend> åh, takker. Jeg visste ikke at de også hadde .net :)
<Sakarias> .org ser ut til å være nede
<kjes> gah.. dumme weechat har ødelagt ignore
<jo-erlend> kjes?
<Sakarias> kjes: nei, de har bare utvidet den til noe gresk :P
<jo-erlend> kjes: kanskje du er vant til at den bare kjøres rett til serveren? 
<kjes> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/weechat_faq.en.html#filter_irc_join_part_quit
<jo-erlend> det _der_ er litt teit med weechat. Den takler ikke URL-er som går over flere linjer. 
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: derfor jeg har url-buffer på toppen av weechat
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: hvordan fungerer det?
<Sakarias> http://bildr.no/view/828175
<Sakarias> se selv
<Sakarias> du kan også slenge inn urlshort plugin, som gir deg kortere urler
<jo-erlend> det så ikke så dumt ut. 
<Sakarias> /weeget install urlbar
<Sakarias> kjører du lokalt, så kan du også se på urlgrab... som åpner linkene i nettleseren for deg, automagisk virker det som
<jo-erlend> det vil jeg jo absolutt ikke ha, med tanke på spammere og sånt.
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: jeg installerte det. Hvordan er det jeg viser den? 
<jo-erlend> jeg fant det. :)
<Sakarias> bra
<jo-erlend> så, hvis du gir meg en URL nå, så skal den dukke opp øverst? Prøv? :)
<Sakarias> http://bildr.no/view/828175
<jo-erlend> nei, det skjedde ingenting. 
<jo-erlend> "Empty URL list". 
<Sakarias> kan være pga urlen har blitt sagt før?
<Sakarias> for den dukket ikke opp igjen hos meg
<Sakarias> http://ubuntu.no/
<kjes> http://vg.no
<jo-erlend> nei. Derimot får jeg stacktrace i statusvinduet :)
<Sakarias> mangler kanskje noe da
<jo-erlend> ser ut som en bug.
<jo-erlend> color %= weechat.config_integ
<jo-erlend>                               | er(weechat.config_get("weechat.look.color_nicks_number")
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det der var også litt irriterende, at den limer inn linjer istedenfor å sette inn \n og la meg bestemme om jeg skal sende eller ikke. 
<Sakarias> du kjører gammel versjon?
<jo-erlend> 0.3.0
<Sakarias> bør oppgradere til 0.3.4 :P
<jo-erlend> hvis noen backporter den så :)
<Sakarias> de har ubuntu pakker på http://weechat.org/download/
<kjes> hmfs.. selvom jeg har satt alle smart_filter til off, så påstås det fortsatt at det filtreres på flere kanaler
<jo-erlend> Sakarias: ser ut som at de lenker til weechat i arkivene? 
<jo-erlend> ånei. Beklager. :)
<Sakarias> http://weechat.org/files/ubuntu/maverick/0.3.4/
<Sakarias> lite linking til arkiv der
<jo-erlend> mhm. Jeg fant til lucid også. 
<jo-erlend> jeg så bare apturlen først.
<kjes> altså.. som forrige gang så ser jeg fortsatt ingen grunn til å bytte bort fra irssi
<Sakarias> ido
<jo-erlend> hvis du er fornøyd med det du har, så er det vel aldri noen grunn til å bytte. :)
<jo-erlend> jeg har aldri vært helt fornøyd med xchat, det har liksom bare vært det minste ondet. Men denne liker jeg godt.
<Sakarias> sist release av irssi var 3 april 2010 :P
<jo-erlend> ja... Men det betyr antakelig bare at den er stabil. Det er sannsynligvis ganske trygt å anta at utviklerne av irssi også bruker den jevnt og trutt, så hvis det er ting som må fikses, så oppdages og rettes det sikkert nokså fort. 
<kjes> ja, og jeg tror ikke utviklerene av irssi bryr seg stort om nye features
<jo-erlend> jeg synes kanskje ikke at klienten selv skal ha altfor mange funksjoner. Det er det tillegg som skal stå for. 
<kjes> dog, med momentet weechat har nå så dukker det vel snart opp en oppdatering på siden til irssi med "We recommend you do as us, and use weechat. Development of irssi is now concluded" :-D
<jo-erlend> det bør være mulig å fullføre en IRC-klient.
<Sakarias> mirc ble påbegynt i 1995, siste versjon kom for 2 måneder siden... så virker som det ikke er mulig å fullføre
<kjes> du kan lage en som gjør akkurat det den skal, betyr ikke at den er ferdig av den grunn
<jo-erlend> mIRC har også altfor mange innebygde funksjoner. 
<jo-erlend> kjes: IRC er ikke så fryktelig komplisert.
<kjes> som sagt...
<jo-erlend> du kan alltids legge til mengder av funksjoner, men det bør gjøres utenfor selve klienten. 
<xt> weechat er ikkje ein irc-client :)
<xt> det er ein chat-client!
<jo-erlend> nei, jeg så det. Ble glad for å se det.
<xt> small core!
<xt> irc er ein plugin
<jo-erlend> ja. Det virker som en veldig sunn og ryddig implementasjon. 
<jo-erlend> forholdsvis god dokumentasjon også. Det er heller ikke noen uting. 
<jo-erlend> xt: men det er tydeligvis du som er weemester her, så jeg får spørre deg: hvordan bestemmes layout for meldinger / meldingsbufferet? 
<xt> for dårlig spørsmål :)
<xt> prøv igjen
<jo-erlend> ok. Nå vises meldinger sånn: "12:03:04        xt | for dårlig spørsmål :)" Når meldingen må kuttes, så fortsetter den ved streken mellom nick og melding.
<xt> jess
<xt> du vil se på options rundt prefix
<xt> og align
<jo-erlend> hvis jeg isteden vil vise det som: [12:03:05] <nick> meldingen begynner her og når den kuttes, fortsetter den på neste linje, bare med fire tegns margin. 
<xt> weechat.look.prefix*
<xt> weechat.look.item_time_format
<jo-erlend> jeg skjønte ikke helt hva prefix_buffer_align gjør? 
<jo-erlend> ah.. Jo, jeg tror jeg gjorde det. :)
<jo-erlend> xt: nei, jeg gjorde ikke det. Men det er altså noe som dette jeg ønsker å få til: 
<jo-erlend> http://pastebin.com/LE0y2gtT
<jo-erlend> jeg tror ikke jeg finner noen innstillinger for det i weechat.look.*?
<xt> weechat.look.prefix_align none ?
<xt> og kanskje weechat.look.align_end_of_lines
<jo-erlend> er det noe sted jeg finner beskrivelse av de konfigurasjonsvalgene?
<kjes> bruk iset, da står det øverst
<xt> jau
<xt> eller /help option_name
<jo-erlend> aha... 
<jo-erlend> jeg installerte iset, men jeg får ikke opp noe? Jeg prøvde weeset.bar.isetbar.hidden off. Er det noe annet som skal til?
<kjes> /iset
<xt> og /help iset
<jo-erlend> xt: weechat.look.align_end_of_lines har jeg ikke. Den er kanskje nyere enn 0.3.0? 
<xt> 0.3.0? er jo stone old
<jo-erlend> :)
<xt> må bruke 0.3.5-dev :)
<jo-erlend> alle innstillinger jeg har vil fortsatt fungere eller? 
<jo-erlend> scripts og sånt også?
<xt> jau
<xt> kan ta /upgrade on the fly
<jo-erlend> hmm. 
<jo-erlend> å, du mener etter at jeg har installert pakkene? 
<xt> ja
<jo-erlend> bare så jeg slipper å starte på nytt?
<xt> ja
<jo-erlend> det var jo endel pakker der. Vil den som heter *_all.deb dra meg seg de andre, eller hvordan er det? 
<xt> veit ikkje
<xt> eg bruker git
<jo-erlend> se der ja. :)
<Sakarias> kanskje jeg skal teste 0.3.5-dev selv
<jo-erlend> weechat.look.align_end_of_lines finnes heller ikke i 0.3.4
<xt> Sakarias: spesielt fargeoppsettet er bedre i 0.3.5
<kjes> Lurer på hvor ofte weechat gir ut oppdateringer når de kommer til 0.8, som irssi er på
<kjes> evt om 4 når, når den har vært i utvikling like lenge som irssi
<xt> kjes: task-lista er HUGE :)
<jo-erlend> xt: hvis jeg vil ha <nick>. Jeg prøvde å bruke irc.look.nick_prefix og .nick_suffix, men det så ikke ut til å gjøre noe? 
<jo-erlend> joda, det gjorde det. Bare ikke med en gang. :)
<Sakarias> xt: det brakk iallfall alle fargene mine :P
<xt> jepp, virker kun for nye linjer :)
<jo-erlend> xt: går det der med i loggen? 
<xt> Sakarias, eg måtte redefinere eit par custom palette, men så virka det
<xt> jo-erlend: loggen har separat format
<Sakarias> xt: how?
<xt> påvirkast ikkje av look
<xt> Sakarias: bare definere alias på nytt
<xt> sjekk /color
<xt> litt usikker egentlig kva som skal til
<Sakarias> color viser hele 4 farger :P
<xt> si-m1 hadde samme problem
<xt> Sakarias: prøv alt-e eller e, enter
<Sakarias> i color bufferet?
<xt> ja
<xt> da viser den alias
<xt> men formatet er litt endra for oppsett, spørs litt korleis du har definert fargane dine
<Sakarias> brukt tall
<xt> hm, ok. det skal jo gå bra.
<Sakarias> så 004 har nå blitt rød, og ikke grå som den var før
<xt> hm
<xt> trykk alt-c for å sjå fargekodane
<xt> 004 er blå hos meg..
<xt> Sakarias: kanskje ein restart/upgrade til vil gjera trix?
<Sakarias> har tatt upgrade
<Sakarias> lurer på om jeg bare skal avslutte den og starte den på nytt
<Sakarias> nicklisten er borte, urlbar funker ikke osv :P
<Sakarias> da funker ting, men fargene er fremdeles feil :P
<Sakarias> oi, der funker plutselig title skriptet også
<xt> har du sett ^^
<xt> hehe
<jo-erlend> kan noen gi meg en url? :)
<jo-erlend> eller... Funker det når jeg sender en også? http://www.google.no
<jo-erlend> jaggu. 
<jo-erlend> er det noen snarvei for å kopiere url fra urlbar til utklippstavlen? 
<xt> trur det finst andre skript for det
<xt> urlgrab, kanskje
<Sakarias> xt: heter ikke skillelinja "marker" lenger?
<Sakarias> fant feilen min
<Sakarias> den likte ikke at jeg brukte teksten "darkgrey", tall fungerte
<xt> hm, rart
<xt> darkgrey er std-farge
<Sakarias> "Error: failed to set option "weechat.color.chat_read_marker""
<Sakarias> får jeg da
<xt> wird
<xt> men nå stakk eg igjen. *poff*
<Sakarias> bye
<jo-erlend> hmm. Hvordan lukker jeg et vindu i weechat?
<jo-erlend> buffer close ja. :)
<jo-erlend> nei! Det der at den samler statusvinduene var jo ikke bra i det hele tatt.Det blir jo plutselig vanskelig å se hvilket nettverk kanalen er på.
<Sakarias> jo-erlend: plugins.var.perl.buffers.short_names off
<Sakarias> hvis du har buffers plugin
<jo-erlend> hmm. ja, det var bedre, men da må jeg ha den så veldig bred. Kan jeg få den til å vise det som kanal@nettverk isteden?
<Sakarias> dunno, don't care
<kjes> det kan du
<kjes> eechat.bar.input.items
<kjes> weechat.bar.input.items
<kjes> vet ikke hva den skal ha for nettverk/server
<jo-erlend> kjes: jeg mente bufferbar. Den for å ha oversikt over åpne buffere.
<jo-erlend> men man kan visst sortere.
<kjes> ah
<jo-erlend> hva er ROLE til i gnome-terminal? 
<jo-erlend> --role=ROLE Set the role for the last-specified window; applies to only one window;  can  be specified once for each window you create from the command line. <-- sier man. 
<jo-erlend> men hva betyr det for noe? :)
<jo-erlend> jeg er på jakt etter en måte å sette egne regler for en spesiell gnome-terminal i devilspie. Noen råd? 
<geirha> gnome-terminal --window --role="First" --window --role="Second"
<jo-erlend> ja, er det bare et navn jeg gir dem altså? 
<jo-erlend> og kan jeg bruke det navnet i devilspie?
<geirha> Ja, så kan du sjekke window_role i devilspie
<jo-erlend> nice. Takker.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-13
<MorphyNOR> fårikkesove.no
<Kagee> Jeg har fire disker med XFS direkte på disken(ingen partisjonstabell) - mount klarer å montere dem helt fint, men mountall (under boot) klager på at de ikke har en partisjonstabell
<Kagee> ... help ?
<Kagee> Aha. I think i have a bug.
<Kagee> Er det slik at xfs-støtte er bygget inn i standardkernelen til *ubuntu?
<krill> nei
<krill> du må installere kernel extension
<Kagee> *sjekke dpkg-log*
<Kagee> hmmmm
<Kagee> nesten så jeg får lyst til å installere hele systemet på nytt for å sjekke status på pakkene...
<Kagee> _problemet_ mitt var iallefall at fsck.xfs ikke fantes... Noe som ble fikset av å installere xfsprogs, som vistnok skulle ha blitt installert i går
<Kagee> Er noen veldig flinke til å tolke dpkg-logger?
<geirha> hvorfor har du lagt filsystemet rett på disken?
<Kagee> ... because i can?
<Kagee> og fordi jeg ikke har planer om å ha noen andre filsystemer/partisjoner på disken?
<geirha> og i /etc/fstab, brukte du /dev/* eller UUID/LABEL?
<geirha> (vet ikke om det kan ha noe å si, men...)
<Kagee> geirha: begge.
<Kagee> problemet viste seg å være det jeg skrev om fsck.xfs
<Kagee> https://gist.github.com/38ca90f243575eda10ab << hvorfor er den registrert som installert to ganger?
<Kagee> what?
<Kagee> 2011-10-12 :-?
<Kagee> Gidder noen på et 11.10-system kjøre "dpkg -l | grep xfsprogs" ?
<geirha> ingen treff
<Kagee> mm
<Kagee> og hva er kommandoen for å finne ut hva en spesifikk kernel-config-variablel er? (i dette tilfellet CONFIG_XFS_FS)
<geirha> Kagee: Men jeg har en oppføring for xfsprogs i dpkg.log.3.gz
<Kagee> ja vel?
<geirha> 2011-10-12 14:32:45
<geirha> Tror den dpkg.log-fila bare følger med systemet når du installerer
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> dvs at jeg ikke hadde det installert.
<Kagee> interresting
<Kagee> og litt wtf
<geirha> Jeg er veldig sikker på at jeg aldri har installert den pakken i alle fall :)
<Kagee> eneste er at jeg har litt andre klokkeslett.
<Kagee> lsmod | grep xfs
<Kagee> ?
<geirha> nada
<Kagee> cat "/boot/config-`uname -r`" | grep CONFIG_XFS_FS
<geirha> =m
<Kagee> så den blir kompilert til en lastbar modul ?
<Kagee> spørsmålet er da om det er en bug at fsck.xfs ikke er tilgjengelig
<geirha> har xfs.ko under /lib/modules/...
<Kagee> Så da vil det funkere å lage og montere xfs-pertisjoner for deg, men ikke å fsck-e dem ?
<RoyK> xfs.ko er driveren, ikke fsck-programmet :P
<geirha> montere, kanskje, men ikke lage. Har ikke mkfs.xfs
<Kagee> aha
<Kagee> jeg hadde disse formatert fra før av...
<geirha> Ting begynner å falle på plass :)
<Kagee> hadde jeg formatert dem nå, så hadde jeg antagelig måtte installert xfsprogs og å få mkfs.xfs...
 * RoyK skjønner ikke hvorfor noen vil bruker XFS når ext[234] er så mye bedre testa og har vist seg så mye mer stabilt
<Kagee> s/og å få/og fått/
<RoyK> og at xfs i tillegg suger hardt på spooling...
<Kagee> spooling ?
<RoyK> å opprette og slette filer på xfs tar litt tid, så å bruke det til epost eller tilsvarende (eller generelt /var?) er IKKE en god idé
<Kagee> det er ikke et problem, siden jeg kun bruker de til store filer
<RoyK> da er jo xfs ganske greit, selv om ext4 sannsynligvis er bedre
<RoyK> spesielt når strømmen går
<MorphyNOR> o/
<RoyK> o\
<Kagee> geirha: vel, syntes du det er en bug at xfs kan monteres manuelt uten problemer, men ikke ved boot? (da fsck kjøres av mountall)
<RoyK> Kagee: det er ikke noen bug - du må bare installere xfsprogs
<RoyK> selve filsystemdriveren kommer jo med kjerna
<Kagee> ja, men den kan ikke brukes uten problemer
<geirha> Kagee: Nei. Du kan jo sette i fstab at den ikke skal kjøre fsck på den.
<Kagee> hmmmmm
<Kagee> javel
<geirha> ved å sette det sjette feltet til 0
<Kagee> Det var forsåvidt nesten umulig å finne ut at det var fsck som var problemet.
<Kagee> Men det er kanskje ikke hvermanns som bruker xfs :-/
<RoyK> har du prøvd å installere xfsprogs?
<RoyK> det er ganske enkelt...
<RoyK> apt-get install ...
<Kagee> ...
<Kagee> det var ingen indikasjon på hva som var feil noe sted
<Kagee> fær jeg manuelt begynte å logge mountall
<RoyK> Kagee: apt-get install xfsprogs
<Kagee> ...
<RoyK> !!!
<Kagee> ja, problemet er løst!
<geirha> :)
<RoyK> ja, så hva sutrer du over?
<Kagee> ......
<RoyK> -.-. --.-
<Kagee> RoyK: jeg suterer for nestemann som har problemet.........
<RoyK> sutrer for nestemann som ikke har skjønt at han må installere xfsprogs for å få xfsprogs installert på ubuntuen sin?
 * RoyK tror han har bedre å bruke tida si på enn sånt
<Kagee> RoyK: ... det var ikke noe som magisk sa at xfsprogs måtte installeres. manuell montering fungerte helt uten problemer
<RoyK> ja, fordi atte driverne ligger i kjernen
<RoyK> på samme måte virker det å montere hfs og ufs og jfs og masse annet
<RoyK> men du får ikke gjort noe med filsystemene uten userspace-biten
<RoyK> Kagee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<RoyK> står visst en del der også :þ
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-14
<RoyK> http://jorge.fbarr.net/files/fun/smaabarnsfar.png
<Lilix> Er det noen her som har vært borti et problem med at linux kveler nettverket?
<Lilix> her er link til hele saken: http://linux1.no/forum/viewtopic.php?f=226&t=272581
<Lilix> (det er meg)
<RoyK> kveler nettet_
<RoyK> ?
 * RoyK har bare et hundretalls linux-maskiner på nettet, men opplever ikke at noen av dem kveler noe
<Lilix> ja altså jeg får en skyhøy latency og mister all hastighet
<Lilix> og det skjer kun når jeg er på ubuntu maskinen
<RoyK> blir nettet tregt bare fra ubuntu, eller for alt?
<Lilix> for alle
<RoyK> lukter dårlig driver
<RoyK> hva slags trådløsbrikkesett har du?
<Lilix> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6200 (rev 35)
<RoyK> hm... kan du prøve å sniffe nettet med en annen maskin for å finne ut om det er støy eller bare trafikk?
<RoyK> !wireshark
<RoyK> idiobot...
<RoyK> wireshark er fin å bruke til sånt
<Lilix> har wireshark installert men skjønnte fint lite av informasjonen jeg får hehe
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> lærekurva der er litt bratt
<RoyK> http://karlsbakk.net/fun/editor-learning-curve.jpg
<RoyK> litt som vi....
<Lilix> ja hehe
<jonaskul> gratish lunch på skolen i dag
<jonaskul> mmmm
<jo-erlend> En ting jeg savner veldig fra tidligere versjoner, er å ha avtaler i kalenderen på klokka på panelet.
<GtHoo> yo
<GtHoo> Lurer på om noen kan linke meg til en side som forklarer hvordan jeg kan sette opp en torrentklient på ubuntu med terminal? eller ssh hvis det heter det fra windows?
<btun> http://www.keptshut.com/2009/02/22/bit-torrent-from-the-command-line/
<btun> GtHoo: ^
<GtHoo> Takker :)
<Sakarias> Bruker rtorrent selv, de få gangene jeg trenger en torrentklient
<GtHoo> Prøvde å innstalere rtorrent. Tror jeg klarte det, men finner ikke noe guide på hvordan jeg bruker det over putty / ssh
<GtHoo> Men det er sikkert fordi jeg mangler kunskap om ubuntu. Er helt ny i det
<Sakarias> screen rtorrent
<Sakarias> da har du startet det i en screen
<Sakarias> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc#latest
<Sakarias> er hvordan du setter opp rtorrent
<GtHoo> der ja, får lese på det også :P
<GtHoo> Står det meste jeg trenegr å vite om rtorrent der?
<Sakarias> jupp
<Sakarias> godt dokumentert configfil
<Sakarias> og hvis du vil ha webfjes til rtorrent, så virker rtgui helt fint http://code.google.com/p/rtgui/
<GtHoo> se der ja. Da får jeg straks se på det :P
<Sakarias> "sudo apt-get install rtgui" - burde sette opp ting slik du trenger det
<Sakarias> hadde noe problemer hos meg, med det var pga jeg bruker port 5000 til noe annet
<GtHoo> tror ikke jeg har det problemet enda :p
<GtHoo> etetrsom jeg ikke har gjort noe annet med ubuntu'en enda :p
<GtHoo> hmm
<GtHoo> når jeg prøver å endre "Apache default server config" får jeg
<GtHoo> (gedit:2236): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Sakarias> gedit er et gui basert program
<GtHoo> oh..
<Sakarias> bruker du ssh til ubuntu boksen?
<GtHoo> ja
<Sakarias> linux på boksen du ssh-er fra?
<GtHoo> Har ubunto innstalert på en PC, som står på samme nett, men sitter på en windows maskin nå
<GtHoo> Bruker putty over ssh
<Sakarias> da er det litt mer jobb å sette opp en lokal X
<GtHoo> Kan hende jeg tar feil. Kan ikke noe om ubuntu
<Sakarias> men prøv nano eller lignende istedet for gedit
<GtHoo> Kan du forklare litt mer?
<GtHoo> Eller kanskje linke til en side jeg kan lese om det, hvis du ikke vil forklare?
<Sakarias> nano, er en cli basert editor
<malin> hei huayra long time, no see. Står det til? :)
<GtHoo> takk, fikk åpnet filen og rendrett på den nå :)
<GtHoo> Huff, føler ubuntu / linux er vansklig
<Sakarias> er ikke så vanskelig, bare anderledes
<GtHoo> Tenkte å lære meg det :)
<GtHoo> Så skal ihvertfall prøve litt til
<Sakarias> håper du er glad i å lese :P
<GtHoo> tja..
<GtHoo> blir mye bruk av google, ser jeg :P
<Sakarias> hehe
<GtHoo> du linket meg hit i stad
<GtHoo> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/browser/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc#latest
<Sakarias> ja
<GtHoo> Men klarer ikke helt å skjønne hvor jeg kan endre på dette?
<GtHoo> eller, lese det av fra min egen maskin?
<Sakarias> se i $HOME/.rtorrent.rc
<Sakarias> i hjemmekatalogen din, skriv "ls -la", så ser du alle filer
<GtHoo> finner ikke noe .rtorrent.rc der
<Sakarias> da har du den ikke
<Sakarias> da oppretter du den
<Sakarias> GtHoo: du kan kjøre: curl http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/export/1303/trunk/rtorrent/doc/rtorrent.rc -o $HOME/.rtorrent.rc
<Sakarias> så laster den ned fila, og putter den på rett plass
<malin> GtHoo: alt kan være nytt og anderledes i starten, men etterhvert så kommer man mer og mer inn i ting :)
<malin> lykke til
<GtHoo> takk :)
<malin> og selv er jeg langt fra utlært, en lærer noe nytt hele tiden :)
<GtHoo> Kommer nok til å spørre litt for mye her..
<Kagee> man blir aldri utlært. punktum.
<Kagee> Hvordan avinstallerer jeg pakker installert med apt-get build-dep?
<malin> blir de ikke vanlige pakker?
<Sakarias> Kagee: apt-get remove <pakkenavn>
<malin> GtHoo: da må jeg ønske deg velkommen i klubben. Noen ganger føler jeg at jeg har tatt over kanalen helt med spørsmål, men så er det vel litt av poenget med kanalen her også :) Det er bare å spørre
<malin> Kagee: nei, det gjør man aldri :) Når man er utlært, skal man finne seg noe annet å gjøre ;)
<Sakarias> blir ikke utlært, når man tror det, så er det påtide å gå av med pensjon
<RoyK> Sakarias: kloke ord :)
<malin> Sakarias: jepp. Jeg har studert førskolelærerutdanning tidligere, nå har jeg riktingok skiftet studie, men hun vi hadde i pedagogikk, sa det så fint: Den dagen dere er utlærte førskoleærere, da må dere finne noe annet å gjøre
<malin> da måtte man slutte :)
<RoyK> dummeste jeg har hørt...
<RoyK> blir litt som at geniale IT-folk blir forfremma til sjefer, uten å ha peiling på ledelse i det hele tatt, men bare blir sjef fordi de var så flinke til å programmere og hadde vært der så lenge :P
<Sakarias> "jeg har 40 års erfaring i bransen, så jeg vet hva jeg snakker om" = har ikke noen ide om hva de snakker om
<Sakarias> hadde en slik en på tlf i dag...
<Sakarias> kunder_som_finner_vaktnummeret---
 * RoyK har bare jobba med IT og fått betalt for det siden 1994 eller så, og har igjen mye for å bli utlært :þ
<GtHoo> noe lignende sa IT fyren på ene skolen jeg gikk på, men han klarte ikke bytte passord på nette o.O
<Sakarias> hehe, satt å brøt meg inn på en fibersiwtch i gårkveld, pga jeg har rotet bort passordet mitt :P
<RoyK> Sakarias: jeg synes det var litt søtt å lese ei stillingsannonse fra elkjøp der de fortalte at de hadde hatt linux som "preferert plattform i 15 år". Du skulle være bra gjerrig om du brukte Linux i produksjon i 1997...
<malin> jeg har fiklet med datamaskiner siden 1990, men betyr ikke at jeg er flinkere enn en som startet i 2004 f.eks. :)
<RoyK> nei...
<GtHoo> du startet før jeg ble født o.O
 * RoyK fikk sin første datamaskin i 1986
<Sakarias> RoyK: hehe, har lest annonser som ville ha 20 års erfaring med linux... 10 år etter at linux dyttet ut første versjon av kjernen :P
<RoyK> Sakarias: hehe
<malin> GtHoo: ja.., men jeg studerer informatikk, og der er det folk født i 1990, som jeg tror er langt forbi meg :)
<malin> så det har ikke så mye å si :
<Sakarias> første datamaskin en gang på 80-tallet, første x86 kompatible maskin i 87
<malin> 20års erfaring med linux i 2001 med andre ord, det skal godt gjøres :)
 * RoyK kjøpte seg superrask 486DX33 i 1992 eller så
<Sakarias> 486 DX266 i 94
<RoyK> whoo
<RoyK> men da hadde jo pentium kommet...
<RoyK> eller var det i 95?
<Sakarias> handlet p150 i 96
<Sakarias> <-- ikke fra noen rik familie
<Sakarias> så jeg har hengt etter på ytelsen
<malin> Sakarias: vi hadde også en 486 i 94
<malin> tror den hadde 66Mhz-prosessor
 * RoyK handla EOS 40D i dag
 * Sakarias kjøpte seg en snusboks i dag
<malin> RoyK: pentium kom før 1995, såvidt jeg veit, for jeg husker vi sa at det var jo nesten pentium, men de startet vel på 90Mhz?
<Sakarias> :P
 * malin sjekker
<RoyK> malin: 60MHz
<RoyK> malin: 5V-pentium på 60 og 75MHz
<malin> RoyK: ah, okey
<RoyK> *litt* sulten på strømmen
<Sakarias> 1993 kom første P
<RoyK> såpass :)
<Sakarias> kostet der etter
<malin> Sakarias: aha, det var et årstall som dukket opp i hodet mitt, men jeg var ikke sikker ass
<malin> pc var dyyyyrt den gang.....
<Sakarias> P150 maskinen min kostet mer enn laptopen jeg bruker nå :P
<malin> så var ikke jeg som betalte, ikke varj eg sååå stor heller
<RoyK> vi har alphastation i prod på jobb fremdeles :)
<malin> første pentium hjemme hos oss var i 1997, pentrium II 266Mhz :)
<malin> vi kalte den rasken :p
<malin> lol
<RoyK> pentrium...
<malin> *pentium
<Sakarias> RoyK: hehe... har en MIPS stående her
<GtHoo> Men da forsvinner jeg til i morgen!
 * RoyK har et pandabrett
<RoyK> men ARM er vel så meinstrim at folk bare ler...
<Sakarias> SGI O2 med debian på :)
<RoyK> heh - jeg hadde en O2
<RoyK> måtte visst ut til slutt den også
<Sakarias> dakal
<jo-erlend> RoyK, IGEPv2 :)
<jo-erlend> har lyst på en OMAP4 jeg også. Men jeg tror jeg venter til OMAP5-brettene kommer.
<huayra> Hei malin
<huayra> Ja, lenge siden nå. Har begynt å henge på freenode igjen
<huayra> Alt vel?
<huayra> leker meg og teste unity 5.4 jeg (dvs stort sett HUD :)
<malin> alt vell her, mer eller mindre :) jeg har startet på informatikk siden sist :)
<malin> åj, hvordan er unity 5.4?
<malin> jeg kjører visst 5.2
<Sakarias> huayra: den som kommer i neste ubuntu release?
<huayra> 5.4 er fint
<huayra> bruker precise jeg siden desember
<huayra> litt knirking de siste 2 ukene, men ellers har det vært bra
<huayra> Følger denne: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/unity-54-whats-new-and-call-for-testing.html
<malin> huayra: ah, jeg oppgraderte til precicise i forrige uke eller noe sånt
<malin> fikk ikke til å installere alpha1
<jo-erlend> halla huayra :)
<jo-erlend> huayra, tester du 5.4?
<malin> huayra: har prøvd å lage en søkelinse til unity, men har så langt ikke lyktes med å få den til, har opprettet eget prosjekt og sånt på launchpad: https://launchpad.net/unity-buss men må nesten se nærmere på den igjen siden, blir litt seint nå og annet som skjer også
<jo-erlend> jeg så på milestones at det er endel ting med HUD der. Er det aktivt som standard i 5.4 eller?
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg bare tok en _veldig_ rask kikk nå. Du har noen skrivefeil. For eksempel skriver du noen ganger "Lens" og andre ganger "Lense".
<malin> jo-erlend: er det skrivefeil i koden det?
<malin> kanskje jeg burde gått iggjennom og rettet opp skriveleifene :)
<malin> ah, se der ja...
<jo-erlend> name=net.buss.Lens.Buss <-- i filen som heter net.buss.Lense.buss.service
<malin> heter det lense eller lence? :)
<jo-erlend> lens :)
<malin> aha
<jonaskul> Noen som er erfarene overklokkere her?
<jo-erlend> ofte forskjell på store og små bokstaver også.
<malin> ja, jeg har nok vært slurvete med skriveleifer ser jeg
<malin> jonaskul: hva lurer du på? (jeg er ikke erfaren dog)
<jonaskul> Jeg driver for første gang å overklokker cpu, det er jo løy. Men jeg klarer ikke helt å forstå alle uttrykkene som blir brukt rundt om kring
<malin> jo-erlend: nå tror jeg at jeg har rettet skriveleif i både koden og i beskrivelsen
<malin> hvilke utrykk da da? :)
<jo-erlend> malin, da er det jo bare å installere og prøve da? :)
<huayra> jo-erlend:  sorry, driver med testingen :)
<malin> jo-erlend: ja :)
<huayra> det ser ut som HUD er standard i 5.4 ja
<jo-erlend> da håper jeg at de irriterende buggene er er borte. Sist jeg prøvde det, spratt HUD opp hvert 30. sekund, uten at jeg gjorde noe. Det var sykt irriterende når jeg satt og skrev. :)
<jo-erlend> kommer på Torsdag, 5.4, gjør det?
<huayra> jonaskul: har ikke gjort noe slik i over 5 år...
<huayra> jo-erlend: ja, bug-fiksing frem til torsdag
<jo-erlend> håper LIM kommer med.
<jo-erlend> men det gjør det vel neppe.
<huayra> LIM?
<jo-erlend> local integrated menus. Ligger an til at det blir valgfritt å bruke global menu. Isteden får man en ekstra knapp på tittellinjen til programmer som viser menyen.
<jo-erlend> skalvise...
<jo-erlend> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/ubuntu-12-04-to-ditch-global-menu <-- Ikke tro på URLen. Det er ikke snakk om å "ditche" global menu i det hele tatt.
<jo-erlend> liker den idéen veldig godt og har lyst til å teste så fort som mulig. Men knappen bør se ut som en knapp, sånn som lukk,min,maks-knappene.
<jo-erlend> men tanken er vel at den alltid skal være synlig, men uten å virke forstyrrende. Er redd for at den ikke ser klikkbar nok ut.
<malin> jo-erlend: hvor var det man la inn unity-linsene? jeg finner det nok snart, men er sliten i hodet her
<malin> tror jeg fant det nå...
<jo-erlend> det husker jeg ikke. Du må slå opp. Service og lens-filene må ligge i velkjente plasseringer også må de referere til det stedet hvor du plasserer din kode, naturligvis.
<malin> ja
<malin> fikk det ikke til nå heller, så noe er vel ikke helt som det skal tror jeg :)
<jo-erlend> du må logge ut og inn før nye linser blir synlige.
<malin> ja, prøvd det, men kom ikke opp noe. Nå rettet jeg en feil i forbindelse med ikonet jeg bruker, men ikke noe dukket opp enda
<malin> fant en mulig feil i alle fall
<malin> :(
<jo-erlend> malin, på linje 27 i buss.py, så refererer du til self._scope, men jeg tror du refererer til den før tilordning.
<malin> hm, det høres ikke bra ut
<malin> kan noe av probllemet være at jeg har kjørt et install-script mot buss.py?
<malin> for å få det inn i /usr/local/bin ? i alle fall der den havnet da
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg har ingen scope-fil, så kanskje den linja er overflødig?
<jo-erlend> men har du programmert et scope? Du må ha minst én Lens og en Scope.
<malin> jeg har ikke laget noen scope.., så er vel der det ligger. Jeg klarer ikke finne noe scope for de andre linsene
<jo-erlend> hmm. Jeg hadde et fint eksempel, men jeg finner det ikke igjen. :/
<jo-erlend> skal si fra hvis jeg finner det.
<jo-erlend> nå skal jeg spille singularity en gang før jeg tar kvelden. :)
<malin> :)
<malin> jeg trodde ikke man var nødt til ha en scope nemlig
<malin> i et tutorial jeg har funnet, så er ikke scope nevnt en gang
<malin> http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2011/08/05/tutorial-on-writing-ubuntu-lensesplaces-in-python/
<malin> jo-erlend: det er ikke rett og slett dbuspathen som er feil?
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-15
<malin> nei, får se nærmere på dette i morgen, men sammenligner jeg med andre .lens-filer, så kan det se ut som jeg har misfostått noe når det gjelder dbus-name + dbus-path
<malin> snx
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg fikk ikke linsa til å virke i går, men jeg kan jo pushe siste koden opp til launchpad i løpet av dagen. Jeg mistenker at det er noe med den *.service-fila, evt. noe med dbus-path ellern noe
<GtHoo_> Hvordan avslutter jeg et screen vindu?
<malin> skulle jeg også likt å vite :) jeg bruker bare å lukke hele terminalen
<malin> så kommer jeg inn igjen i screenen igjen ved å åpne ny terminal og skrive: screen -dr <navn på screenen>
<hjd> Ctrl+a, så d vil "koble den fra", eller detache om du vil.
<hjd> så kan man bruke screen -r for å hente den frem igjen senere.
<hjd> Hvis du virkelig vil avslutte den kan du bruke Ctrl+a, så k for å drepe terminalen(e) du kjører i screen.
<hjd> Se forøvrig "man screen" som lister opp hvilke parametre du kan bruke når du starter screen, så vel som hva alle tastatursnarveine gjør :)
<hjd> mansider er som oftest god dokumentasjon, og alle (vel, de fleste) kommandoene du kan bruke i terminal har en manualside. Bare sjekk "man kommandonavn", feks "man ls".
<GtHoo_> se der ja :)
<hjd> GtHoo: har du lest noen introduksjoner eller lignende til hvordan bruke terminalen? Det er en del veldig kjekke ting som er litt vanskelig å plukke opp hvis man ikke er klar over at de finnes.
<GtHoo> egentlig ikke..
<GtHoo> Får vel gjøre det da :)
<hjd> :)
<Sakarias> prøv og feil... lærer masse av det
<Sakarias> første uka mi med redhat 5. så tror jeg det ble en reinstall 10-12 ganger :P
<GtHoo> har prøvd siden i  går å få rtorrent til å fungere, har ikke fått det til å fungere enda..Får lese litt om terminal først. Kanskje jeg kan finne feilen da :)
<malin> GtHoo: hva du tenker å sette opp med rtorrent? Jeg har aldri prøvd det, men bruker transmission-daemon jeg da, men du skal kanksje styre alt i terminal?
<GtHoo> ja, skal styre alt fra terminal tenkte jeg
<GtHoo> fant ut at jeg kan kjøre rutorrent, slik at jeg kan styre det fra nettleseren
<GtHoo> men fikk ikke den heller til å fungere helt
<GtHoo> vet ca feilen
<GtHoo> men har ikke tid i dag til å knote med den, ettersom jeg skal i sengen snart :P
<malin> jeg fikk transmission-daemon til å kjøre + fungere fra nettleseren, så kan sitte hvor som helst i verden egentlig
<GtHoo> er egentlig samme for meg hvilken klient jeg bruker, ettersom jeg ikke har erfaring med noen fra ubuntu
<GtHoo> vart den vanskelig å sette opp?
<malin> jeg tror jeg fikk litt hjelp herifra, men nå veit jeg ca hcordan man gjør det. Er litt trøblete med at man ikke må starte transmission-daemon som root, men om man ikke gjør et, så virker det fint :)
<GtHoo> starte den som root, vil det si "sudo" ?
 * GtHoo driver å leser på terminal nå
<malin> ja
<malin> så man starter den som vanlig bruker
<malin> og man konfiguerer ved å endre /home/bruker/.config/transmission/settings.json  i stedet for å endre i /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<malin> da /etc/ ikke er i brukermappa, må en bruke root og sånt, og da rota detseg til for meg, så om en setter den opp med config-fila i hjemmemappa, og starter transmission-daemon som vanlig bruker (uten sudo foran) så fungerte det fint her i alle fall
<geirha> Jeg også bruker transmission, men jeg bruker transmission-gtk, den grafiske klienten. Du kan koble til den via vevgrensesnitt og fra kommandolinja den også; alle transmission-klientene fungerer slik.
<malin> geirha: ah
<malin> men fordelen med en egen daemon er at en kan ha den på en egen server, slik jeg har
<geirha> Jepp.
<malin> går jo å ha en grafisk transmission kjørende på server også, men tipper det er lite praktisk
<geirha> Men, for å kjøre transmission-daemon som sin egen bruker, må man passe på å skru av den automatiske kjøringen av transmission-daemon ved oppstart av systemet.
<geirha> Det gjør man ved å redigere /etc/default/transmission-daemon og sette ENABLE_DAEMON til 0 (den er 1 som forvalg).
<geirha> sudo nano /etc/default/transmission-daemon
<geirha> Og så stoppe instansen som ble startet automatisk   sudo /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon stop
<GtHoo> geirha, filen jeg fikk der etter installasjon var tom
<geirha> GtHoo: Mer sannsynlig at filen ikke eksisterte. Sikker på du installerte pakken som heter "transmission-daemon"?
<GtHoo> ja
<GtHoo> eller
<GtHoo> tror det
<geirha> apt-cache policy transmission-daemon
<geirha> Hva står det etter "Installert:"?
<GtHoo>   Candidate: 2.13-0ubuntu8
<GtHoo>   Version table:
<GtHoo>  *** 2.13-0ubuntu8 0
<GtHoo>         500 http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe i386 Packages
<GtHoo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<malin> er så greit med aptitude: aptitude search <pakkenavn>
<malin> i <pakkenavn> beyr at den er installert
<malin> p betyr at den ikke er det og sånt :)
<GtHoo> ?
<geirha> GtHoo: Jeg mener på samme linja.
<geirha> Hva står bak "Installert:"? et versjonsnummer, eller "(ingen)"?
<GtHoo>  Installed: 2.13-0ubuntu8
<geirha> Ok, så da er den installert, men veldig rart at fila i /etc/default ikke dukket opp
<GtHoo> det var en fil der, men den var tom
<GtHoo> hvis ikke jeg lagde den når jeg skule endre den?
<geirha> Hvis du gir nano et filnavn som ikke eksisterer, blir det som om fila er tom, ja, og den blir opprettet hvis du velger å lagre.
<geirha> ls /etc/default   # ser du transmission-daemon i lista der?
<GtHoo> ja
<GtHoo> men da var det jeg sikkert jeg som laget den
<geirha> ls -lh /etc/default/trans*
<GtHoo> Hva gjør egentlig det siste der?
<geirha> du tenker på stjerna på slutten?
<GtHoo> ja
<geirha> /etc/default/trans* er et mønster (fordi den inneholder *, ? eller [ og ])
<geirha> den vil byttes ut med alle filer som passer det møsteret. Dvs alle filer som begynner med "trans" under katalogen /etc/default/
<GtHoo> ahh
<geirha> Bare gjorde det for å slippe å skrive hele greia :)
<GtHoo> Men hva bytter den ut med?
<geirha> La oss si du står i en katalog som har tre filer. hei.txt på.txt og deg.jpg
<geirha> Hvis du skriver ls *.txt, vil kommandoen først endres til   ls hei.txt på.txt  og så kjøres.
<geirha> Og ls lister opp de filene
<GtHoo> hmm
<GtHoo> skjønte det ikke helt, men får google det i morgen.
<GtHoo> Legger meg nemlig nå :)
<geirha> Helst ikke bruk google :)
<GtHoo> neivel, ikke det
<GtHoo> Hva skal jeg bruke da?
<geirha> Ikke til å søke etter hjelp for skallet i alle fall.
<geirha> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<geirha> Den forklarer deg hvordan skallet Bash fungerer og hvordan du kan bruke det effektivt.
<GtHoo> får lese på det i morgen :P
<GtHoo> Takk for hjelpen :P
<GtHoo> Kommer helt sikkert med flere spørsmål i nærmere fremtid
<geirha> Til andre ting er google greit, bare at det folk skriver om bash og lignende stort sett er feil eller misvisende.
<geirha> Jepp. God natt. :)
<GtHoo> har egenlig ikke hørt ordet bash før, så da burde jeg sikkert lese på det
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: I år skal vi kjøre Ubuntu Global Jam i Ubuntu Norge. Det er helgen 2.-4. Mars.
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-16
<malin> jo-erlend: Her er nyere versjon av filene i unity-linsa mi: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~malinkb/unity-buss/unity-buss-experimental/files men etter jeg har korrigert feil, etc, men kan enda ikke få linsa til å starte
<Punktmannen> Vi gir alt, alt for norge, ofrer alt, om vi må, vi er, rode, white, blå, hele kampen skal ut skal vi stå på, for norge vårt fedreland.
 * RoyK wonders slightly about the best way to do a clean drive kill - this drive has been 'erronous' for some time, but not enough for warranty...
<RoyK> hm... this harddisk didn't like me ramming it into the PC while spinning...
<tertitten> noen som tester 12.04 her eller?
<malin> tertitten: I do
<tertitten> malin, er den rimelig stabil nå eller ? leste de skulle fryse den fra i dag eller noe.. (Feature Freeze)
<malin> tertitten: vil si den er ganske stabil ja :) skal de fryse den nå?
<tertitten> Ja, de skal visst det: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/51736/
<malin> okey
<malin> men jeg må stikke jeg, så vi snakkes :)
<malin> ah, ja, det blir ikke lagt til ny funksjonalitet nå
<malin> I see
<malin> snx
<tertitten> ok, ha det bra malin :)
<huayra> malin: du burde prøve 12.04. Den er ikke ferdig laget, men den er i stand til å brukes til daglig bruk
<jo-erlend> det er Feature Freeze i dag ja. SÃ¥ er det UI freeze om en uke, tror jeg.
<hjd> jo-erlend: riktig. (wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule)
<malin> huayra: jeg bruker 12.04 jeg :)
<malin> huayra: har du noen gang laget noe unity-linse? Jeg får fortsatt ikke min til å virke
<huayra> malin, nei. bruker ikke linser
<huayra> har synapse og do
<huayra> trenger ikke den delen av unity
<malin> ah, okey
<huayra> jeg synes det e rover engineering... Men for all del
<huayra> Ting som HUD liker jeg :)
<huayra> eller guake
<huayra> malin: men er disse lensen enkle å lage?
<malin> ah, jeg har ikke prøvd HUD
<malin> huayra: jeg syntes de er vanskelige å lage
<malin> jeg trenger å få ting med teskje i starten for å forstå, og jeg syntes ikke guidenee jeg har fuglt har forklart detlajert nok nøyaktig hvordan det skal være og gjøres
<malin> mulig andre syntes det er lette å forstå osv, men jeg er ikke en av de
<huayra> jeg har ikke engang prøvd, så jeg skal ikke si noenting
<huayra> men jeg må innrømme at nå som jeg tester unity  har jeg lært mye om hvordan ting virker
<huayra> og for første gang forstått vitsen med lensene (hvertfall ila de 171 taskene jeg måtte gjennom :) )
<malin> :) ja, jeg syntes de kan være nyttige, men jeg er ikke storbruker av de enda, men får jeg denne til, så har jeg ideer til flere :)
<huayra> :)
<malin> huayra: ellers driver jeg å lager sokoban-spill i objektorientert programmering på skolen også, det er en smule utfordrende...
<GtHoo> heisann. Noen som er snille å vil sette opp en torrentklient og sånn at jeg kan styre den via nettleseren for meg?
<GtHoo> Klarer ikke å sette det opp selv..
<RoyK> GtHoo: transmission er ganske lett å sette opp
<RoyK> http://bit.ly/xGHZOy
<malin> huayra: Blir det noe opplegg i forbindelse med utgivelsen av 12.04?
<GtHoo> RoyK, da føler jeg meg ekstremt dum..
<malin> GtHoo: da er vi to....
<malin> GtHoo: jeg kan godtg hjelpe deg å sette opp transmission-daemon, da det er det eneste jeg har satt opp, om det er så at du har en server du ønsker å sette opp torrentklienten på?
<GtHoo> japp
<malin> har du 1. installert transmisson-daemon på serveren?
<GtHoo> tror ikke det
<malin> men du har enten fysisk tilgang til serveren, eller via et shell med ssh?
<malin> enten: ssh brukernavnet@domene   der domene kan være en ip-adresse om du ikke har domene slik som vg.no
<GtHoo> egentlig begge deler, men lettere uten fysisk kontakt ettersom at jeg ikka har skjerm til den
<malin> okey, når du har ssh-et  deg inn til serveren
<GtHoo> ja
<malin> kjør: sudo apt-get install transmission-daemon
<GtHoo> sånn
<malin> GtHoo: så kjører du: nano .config/transmission/settings.json
<malin> ikke som root :) altså ikke noe sudo foran
<GtHoo> sånn
<malin> da får du masse tekst nedover som du kan stille inn ting på? :)
<GtHoo> nei
<GtHoo> den er tom
<malin> er den helt tom?
<malin> ah
<malin> du kan få se min configfil
<GtHoo> okay :P
<malin> skal vi se: http://pastebin.com/FJUNYHPs
<malin> og bare spørr om det er noe inni der du lurer på og sånt, så skal jeg prøve så godt jeg kan å forklare :)
<GtHoo> Den skal jeg bare kopiere over?
<malin> nei
<malin> eller jo, du kan kopiere den rett inn, men du må endre på noen ting der
<malin> for det er mine filbaner som står i den
<GtHoo> sånn som "malin-server" ?
<malin> og du må skrive inn noe du vil ha som login-navn og passord (jeg har skrevet der det skal være
<malin> mhm
<malin> ja, der det står download-dir er der torrentsene skal laste ned til
<GtHoo> "open-dialog-dir" betyr?
<malin> så det blir: "\/home/brukernavn/mappen/du/vil/laste/ned/til",
<malin> hm, jeg er ikke 100% sikker, men hos meg har jeg visst skrevet samme mappen som jeg har som nedlastingsmappe
<malin> den som heter watchdir har jeg også som samme, så om jeg laster ned en .torrent fra ei nettside, så bare kopierer jeg den inn i den mappen og den stater å laste ned av seg selv
<GtHoo> "open-dialog-dir" er?
<malin> om mappene ikke finnes, må du selvsagt lage disse så det skal virke :)
<malin> GtHoo: som sagt, jeg er ikke helt sikker på hva det er, men jeg har skrevet inn samme mappe, som download-dir
<GtHoo> driver å lager mappene selv
<GtHoo> okay
<malin> :)
<GtHoo> sånn
<GtHoo> da tror jeg at jeg er ferdig
<GtHoo> Da var det bare å kopiere den inn der det var tomt?
<malin> ja, skal være det da ja
<GtHoo> hmm
<GtHoo> skulle lagre den, så fikk jeg " Error writing .config/transmission/settings.json: No such file or directory "
<malin> hm, har du skrivetilgang?
<GtHoo> som vil si?
<malin> er vel i /home/brukernavn/.config/transmission/settings.json du er i?
<GtHoo> ja
<malin> at du har har rettigheter til å skrive til den mappen som den brukeren du er innlogget som
<malin> burde jo ha det men
<GtHoo> trodde jeg skulle ha det?
<malin> hm, det var pussig. Noen andr her som har noe clue?
<malin> ja, skulle være naturlig å anta det ja
<GtHoo> fordi du sa jeg ikke skulle kjøre den som root?
<malin> det stemmer i alle fall, for det gjør ikke jeg her
<malin> faktisk så sier den jo at fila ikke finnes. Det er litt pussig også og den sier jo ikke noe om permissions i den feilmeldinga, så da er det muligens ikke det
<malin> kan du sjekke om du i mappen .config
<malin> har ei mappe som heter transmission?
<GtHoo> hvordan skjekker jeg det?
<malin> ls .config
<GtHoo> Fant det ikke.
<malin> finnes det noen transmisson-daemon mappe der?
<malin> kanskje det er inne i den man må gjøre endringene. er en settings.json fil der også
<GtHoo> står ikke noe " transmisson-daemon" eller " transmisson" etter jeg skrev ls .config
<malin> hm
<GtHoo> Men kan vi kanskje fortsette i morgen? skal egentlig opp litt tidlig i morgen..
<GtHoo> Kan selfølgelig gjøre ferdig nå, hvis du ikke vil ta det senere :)
<malin> ja, jeg aner ikke helt når jeg evt. er her i morgen, men klart vi kan det :) Er litt sliten også, så kanskje best når man er uthvilt :)
<GtHoo> :)
<malin> :)
<GtHoo> Men da sier jeg bare natta :)
<malin> greit det :)
<GtHoo> Takk for hjelpen så langt
<malin> natta til deg også :)
<malin> bare hyggelig det
<malin> kanskje jeg er mer til hjelp når jeg er uthvilt :)
<malin> Da må du sove godt i alle fall
<malin> er det en bug i unity-dash? når jeg går til den musikk-linsen og trykker på et album eller sang, så åpner ikke musikkspilleren, og ikke spilles noe av det av etc
<malin> never mind, det er jo fordi jeg ikke har montert partisjonen der musikken ligger :)
<malin> hm.. neida, det virker ikke da heller, så I don't know
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-17
<jo-erlend> malin, det funker her.
<jo-erlend> men sjekk at du har kodeker installert.
<malin> jo-erlend: ja, jeg får sjekke det ,men mener jeg har det
<malin> jo-erlend: ah, jeg har jo reinstallert alt, så jeg må importere alle musikkfilene inn i spilleren ser det ut til :)
<malin> ellers kommer det opp ikon i dash nå fra søkelinjsa mi :D får masse hjelp på #ubuntu-unity  eneste nå er å få den til  å søke :)
<jo-erlend> kult! :)
<jo-erlend> Havner den også automatisk i hurtiglisten til Ubuntu-ikonet?
<malin> jo-erlend: hm, nei, det går å spille musikk på vanlig måte, men ikke via dash
<malin> hurtilisten til ubuntu-ikoner? hvor er den?
<jo-erlend> på ubuntu-ikonet.
<malin> ser ut som jeg må starte den manuelt forøvrig
<jo-erlend> starte hva manuelt?
<malin> ah der ja
<malin> søkelinjsa
<malin> *linsa
<jo-erlend> da ville jeg ha sjekket .lens-fila. Mener at de skal starte automatisk.
<malin> ved å kjøre kommandoen til daemonen + kjører setsid unity etterpå
<jo-erlend> hæ?
<malin> i følge davidcalle på ubuntu-unity så skal man visst det. Aldri hørt om det jeg
<malin> i .lens så står det at den skal starte. pathen er rett
<malin> ja, om jeg høyrelikker på ubuntu-ikonet nå etter å ha startet opp daemonen så dukker den opp der ja :D
<malin> så alt som ikke virker er at jeg ikke får noe resultater om jeg  skriver inn noe i dash, i terminalen der jeg kjører daemonen så dukker det opp at man skal skrive noe inn, men det skjer ikke noe der heller når man skriver inputen via dash
<jo-erlend> voldsomt mange regresjoner idag. Ikke oppgrader hvis systemet ditt er viktig.
<malin> jo-erlend: ah
<malin> takk for tipset i alle fall :)
<malin> se der ja
<malin> var mye
<jo-erlend> _ikke_ oppgrader.
<malin> nei, jeg skal ikke gjøre de :)
<malin> *det
<Yogsterr> Hello
<jo-erlend> hallo.
<Yogsterr> I'm a chef and I cook nordic/scandinivian cuisine here in israel
<Yogsterr> not classical one but modern interpretation of scandinavian cuisine
<Yogsterr> I use fresh ingredients directly from scandinavia and always search for new ingredients in my ongoing experimentation
<jo-erlend> ok…
<Yogsterr> http://postimage.org/gallery/jij56ly
<Yogsterr> Here is a gallery of some of my food creations
<jo-erlend> jaja, det er jo verdt å vite neste gang jeg er sulten i Israel.
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> æsj. Jeg glemte å snappe før oppgraderingen idag.
<jo-erlend> nå er det mye rart som skjer gitt... LEDen for numlock blinker og herjer. Lurer på om den tror at den er HDD-LED-en.
<Brumle> jo-erlend: kan hende den sender morse-signaler til deg for å fortelle om hvor borken den føler seg
<jo-erlend> :)
<jo-erlend> når du sier det, så det nesten ut som et SOS-signal.
<malin> jo-erlend: du prøvde å oppgradere med alle regresjonene i dag?
<jo-erlend> det var jo sånn jeg fikk erfare det.
<malin> jeg har ikke oppgradert, men veit ikke om hva som er problemet (kan være batteriet) men får ikke startet maskina uten at strømkabelen står i
<malin> jo-erlend: ah :)
<malin> jo-erlend: får høre at unity er veldig likt noe de har i os-x
<jo-erlend> ok?
<jo-erlend> i utviklerversjonen av OS X har de fått inn meldingsmenyen og varslingene fra Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> det har kommet inn veldig mye Ubuntu-greier i OS X de siste par versjonene.
<malin> men her sa de at det var os-x som hadde det først (sitter på linjeforeningskontoret :) )
<jo-erlend> det sier de alltid. Det sa de om AirDrop da det kom i fjor også, selvom Ubuntu har hatt det siden 2006 eller noe sånt.
<malin> det var snakk om at de visstnk har sånne søkelinser osv i os-x også?
<malin> ah :)
<jo-erlend> å. Det har jeg ikke hørt noe om.
<malin> ikke jeg heller :)
<malin> men tydeligvis
<jo-erlend> Apple har ikke nevnt det.
<malin> nei, jeg veit ikke. har sett de har en sånn dash-greie, men det er nå også alt
<malin> nå er det jo noe i min dash som ikke funker men
<jo-erlend> det de kaller Launchpad er jo noe helt annet.
<malin> ah
<malin> hvordan fungerer det?
<malin> eller hva er forskjellen?
<jo-erlend> det fungerer i prinsippet på samme måte som app-linsen. Altså at du har en remse med ikoner. Men der slutter likhetene.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> dvs; det er lenge siden jeg prøvde det, så jeg vet ikke om det har blitt forbedret. Men det er ikke som Ubuntu, at du har tilgang til all mulig forskjellig data.
<malin> du hadde rett :) fikk en intro til os-x og søkelinsa der var ikke i nærheten av unity, men ligna på noen måter. F.eks. så ville han gått inn i nettleseren for å finne ut ting i stedet for å få resultatet som en kan med ei unity-linse
<jo-erlend> sikkert ikke innebygget støtte for Youtube og sånt heller.
<jo-erlend> blir spennende å se om de rekker å få inn NRK før release.
<jo-erlend> reboot. brb
<Sakarias> har man brukt en iphone, så er launchpad akkurat det samme... rader med rader med ikoner
<Sakarias> notify tingen i 10.8 er også det samme som i iOS
<jo-erlend> hmm. Vi har ikke fått inn video-linsen i Unity 5.4 enda, ser det ut til.
<jo-erlend> eller vent litt. brb
<jo-erlend> joda, den er der. Men den viser jo overhodet _ingen_ resultater. :)
<y0gster> hi
<malin> jo-erlend: jeg får altså ikke musikk-linsa til å virke jeg. Den finner artisetene, albumene osv, men det skjer altså ikke noe når jeg trykker på et resultat. Jeg har prøvd å spille av musikk i musikkspilleren på gamlemåten og det virker
<RoyK> hva vil være en grei start på en mediaserver? tenker da på programvare - maskinen er der allerede med lucid og 6TB disk
<Sakarias> smb/nfs.. der stopper behovet mitt i en media-server :P
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-18
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> afp
<Sakarias> HTPC'n min bruker ikke afp... så ser ikke på det som en del av "media løsningen" min :P
<RoyK> hvor er ubuntu norge_
<RoyK> ?
<malin> RoyK: i Norge tror jeg
<malin> jeg troller litt nå
<RoyK> ja...
<RoyK> bare leser topic
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hva slags medier er det snakk om?
<jo-erlend> Myth er jo bra til endel ting.
<RoyK> mhm - får se på det...
<jo-erlend> RoyK, Ubuntu Norge er selvsagt overalt hvor det er mer enn én Ubuntu-gælning. :)
<jo-erlend> men nettet er vel et temmelig naturlig sted også.
<RoyK> så dette ubuntu-syltetøyet som omtales, er ikke på en bestemt lokasjon?
<jo-erlend> ikke foreløpig. Jeg vil veldig gjerne ha en samling i Oslo i alle fall. Jeg kan ikke forstå annet enn at det må være mulig å samle litt folk til en ... Før-release-feiring. :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo i prinsippet meningen at man skal gjøre noe fornuftig. For vår del, synes jeg at det å møtes i seg selv er veldig konstruktivt. Synes vi må gjøre ting for å bli litt mer et team enn vi er nå. Det er nødvendig hvis vi skal bli et offisielt team igjen.
<jo-erlend> men så er det jo også veldig mye spennende som skjer i med denne versjonen. Unity &al er én ting. Gnome Shell er også spennende. Ubuntu Classic kommer tilbake for alvor. Lubuntu har jo blitt helt rå. Xubuntu er fin. Sikkert mange som liker KDE. Jeg er ikke så veldig engasjert, men kanskje hvis noen som er det viser det frem, så kan det endre seg.
<malin> hm, je ghar jo en ide til Ubuntu. Det går vel an å ordne noe presentasjon på NTNU
<malin> om je får tak i nok interessenter er jo en annen sak
<malin> jeg vil ikke vise det frem alene
<jo-erlend> en idé til Ubuntu?
<malin> jo-erlend: global menu er vel ikke en del av unity men noe som ligger i gnome?
<malin> eller er det kanskje unity
<malin> hm
<malin> jo-erlend: var vel mer ide til ubuntu-norge/releaseparty, generlet info/presentasjon av Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> malin, nei. Egentlig ingen av delene. Det ligger i toolkitene. Altså GTK, Qt, etc. De eksponerer menyene over DBus sånn at andre ting kan presentere dem. For eksempel, nye locally integrated menus bygges inn i Metacity og Compiz. Men du kunne presentere dem hvordan du vil.
<malin> okey
<jo-erlend> ja, release party kommer jo nesten to måneder senere. Men det kan man selvsagt også gjerne diskutere i en UGJ.
<malin> ja, for global-menu har jo vært et prosjekt en god stund
<malin> oki
<malin> er visst flere fra skolen som har begynt å henge her inne, det er gøy :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ja. Arbeidet har jo vært å eksponere dem over DBus og lage brukervennlige utviklingsverktøy. Selve presentasjonen er ikke vanskelig. Men det er også det arbeidet som muliggjør HUD og den nye greia i Kubuntu.
<malin> oki
<jo-erlend> HUD har forresten blitt ekstremt mye bedre siden sist jeg prøvde det.
<malin> HUD har jeg ikke prøvd, hørte Ruben også nevnte det.
<malin> Er HUD noe  til gnome-shell?
<jo-erlend> nei, det er i nyeste Unity.
<jo-erlend> det er forresten ganske trygt å oppgradere igjen nå, så hvis du vil er det bare å fyre løs. :)
<jo-erlend> det gjør programmenyer søkbare. Så for eksempel, for å åpne nedlastingsvinduet i Firefox, istedenfor å trykke shift+ctrl+Y, så kan du tappe på alt-knappen og skrive inn "nedla"
<jo-erlend> hah... Det funker faktisk selvom Firefox ikke er oversatt til norsk.. Det var jo litt imponerende.
<malin> ah.. det ja :D
<malin> har lest om det, det så interessant ut, men det er vel mulig å lete på vanlige måten også? tenker om man ikke veit hva man leter etter osv
<malin> eller husker hva det het og sånt
<jo-erlend> jada. Du åpner HUD ved å trykke og slippe alt-knappen.
<jo-erlend> altså på samme måte som du åpner dash.
<jo-erlend> hvis du trykker og holder, så kan du naturligvis bruke gammeldagse snarveier også.
<jo-erlend> … og menyene er der som før. :)
<malin> ah :)
<malin> men er jo nyttig når en veit hva det heter og vil ha det raskt :)
<malin> blir nesten som på gamle tv-serier når de drev med data og manipulerte bilder, så ser du at alt skjer via tastaturet
<malin> VR-5 var jo sånn, hun surfa på internett og man så aldri at hun brukte musa som lå ved siden av pc-en
<malin> hm, ja, da gjør jeg en ny upgrade :)
<jo-erlend> Scotty i star trek, da de reiste tilbake i tid, så trodde han at musa var mikrofon for talestyring. :)
<malin> og vurderer å teste ut hud, kommer hud til 12.04, eller blir det en future fra og med 12.10 kansje?
<malin> hihi :)
<jo-erlend> det er i Precise nå.
<malin> er det?
<jo-erlend> vil du at jeg skal svare på det? :)
<malin> må man kanskje startet det da?
<malin> skjer nemlig ikke noe om jeg bare trykker på alt
<malin> og så slipper
<jo-erlend> nei. Men du må installere nyeste Unity. Det kom inn i dag.
<malin> okey
<malin> så det kom til precise as default i dag?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<malin> aha :)
<jo-erlend> det og videolinsen.
<malin> :D
<malin> håper den virker da + at musikklinsa mi starter å virke
<jo-erlend> ah, det var det ja. Jeg har vært litt opptatt idag, så jeg glemte at du snakket om det.
<malin> okey
<jo-erlend> men du har altså bekreftet at spilleren din fungerer når du starter derfra?
<malin> jepp
<jo-erlend> reagerer den i det hele tatt når du velger en fil fra musikklinsen?
<jo-erlend> altså, hvis du for eksempel avslutter musikkspilleren og så velger en sang fra linsen; starter musikkspilleren opp da?
<malin> nope
<malin> jeg trykker på f.eks. et album og jeg kan trykke og trykke, men ikke noe skjer. dash-en blir stående og forsvinner ikke om jeg trykker
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det er jo snålt. Det fungerer helt fint her.
<jo-erlend> nei, ingenting skjer her heller når jeg trykker på album. Hvis jeg velger en sang, så funker det.
<malin> her virker det helller ikke om jeg trykker sang
<malin> men dashen ble borte
<malin> pussig, nå virket det. Det har ikke virket før nå
<malin> men burde jo virket å trykke på album også
<jo-erlend> jepp. jeg rapporterer det nå.
<malin> oki :)
<malin> flotters
<jo-erlend> greit å begynne å rapportere det med en oppdatert installasjon. Men det er fint hvis du kan bekrefte etterpå.
<malin> for øvrig kan det være lurt å ha med at om du trykker på : for purchase-alternativene, så kommer det heller ikke noe opp
<malin> ikke at jeg har interesse av å kjøpe noe selv men
<malin> hm, disse linsene er jo geniale :)
<jo-erlend> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-music/+bug/934609
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 934609 in unity-lens-music (Ubuntu) "Clicking on an album in the music lens causes no reaction." [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> malin, prøv å merke et album og trykke enter.
<jo-erlend> malin, forøvrig.. I buggen er det bare å merke av for "Affects me too" øverst.
<malin> jja, det skal jeg gjøre :)
<malin> nei, virket ikke med å bruke enter, mener jeg prøvde i sted også
<jo-erlend> det funka her.
<malin> sikker på du ikke får unity 5.4 via en ppa?
<malin> okey, prøvde du uten at spilleren er startet?
<malin> jeg spiller noe nå, men fant ut at den spiller en annen sang i stedet om jeg starter enkeltsanger
<jo-erlend> hehee
<jo-erlend> det aktiverer naturligvis det første resultatet, som er en sang.
<malin> eh.. altså, jeg mener jo en ppa du har lagt til ekstra
<jo-erlend> jeg burde egentlig ha skjønt det.
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg er helt sikker.
<malin> oki
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> det kom inn på ettermiddagen i dag.
<malin> jeg kjører unity 5.2 enda, men jeg får prøve å starte unity på nytt og se :)
<jo-erlend> du må kjøre en distribusjonsoppgradering.
<jo-erlend> husk å oppdatere apt først.
<malin> det har je gjort
<malin> ah, jeg har ikke kjørt dist-upgrade
<jo-erlend> det må til.
<malin> hm.. om jeg kjører sudo aptitude dist-upgrade, får jeg en pakke som vil bli oppgradert, deter nvidia-common
<malin> og etter log ut og inn igjen, er det still unity 5.2 :)
<jo-erlend> apt-cache show unity | grep Version
<malin> Version: 5.2.0-0ubuntu5
<jo-erlend> ah. Du kjører sikkert fra norske arkiver. sudo sed s/no.archive/archive/ --in-place /etc/apt/sources.list
<jo-erlend> så apt-get update og dist-upgrade.
<jo-erlend> de norske arkivene henger ofte en stund etter.
<malin> fikk ikke noe output
<jo-erlend> skal ikke få det.
<malin> hm.. hvorfor gjør de det? Må jeg kjefte på Berge?
<malin> oki
<jo-erlend> sparer vel båndbredde da. Berge er i hvertfall et godt utgangspunkt. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, men når du kjører apt-get update og dist-upgrade nå, tipper jeg at du får endel pakker å installere.
<malin> vi får se :)
<malin> jau
<jo-erlend> skulle selvsagt veldig gjerne hatt oppdaterte norske servere. Ubuntus er nokså trege i disse tider.
<malin> jau, hadde jo vært kjekt å hatt kontroll på et speil og sånt, men skal ve ha litt båndbredde å dele ut om en skal drifte noe sånt
<malin> hjelper lite med 5Megabit ut da :p
<jo-erlend> universitetene har vel litt å rutte med. :)
<malin> se der ja :)
<malin> nå vardet litt mer å oppgradere ja
<malin> kjørte dist-upgrade
<jo-erlend> 150 pakker eller noe? :)
<malin> jepp, nå dukker 5.4 opp
<jo-erlend> hehe. HÃ¥per det funker da. :)
<malin> tja, står: 74 upgraded, 4 newly installed
<malin> men jeg oppgraderte noen pakker i sted
<malin> så kanskje derfor det ikke er 150
<jo-erlend> det var bare gjetning. :)
<malin> ah :p
<jo-erlend> jeg trenger å ha helt oppgradert system hele tiden, så jeg kan ikke bruke de norske serverne. Følger ikke med på hvor mye de henger etter. Bare vet at de henger etter.
<malin> jeg aner ikke hvor lenge etter de henger selv, men husker jeg hadde noe problemer i forhold til noen norske arkvier en gang, men husker ikke hva. Hvorfor er du avhengig av å ha helt oppdater til en hver tid?
<malin> se der ja, nå var det 5.4 av unity her :)
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg fikser bugs og jobber litt med unity design og sånt. Det lar seg ikke gjøre uten å ha oppgradert system.
<malin> steike, nå kom det opp HUD ja :d
<jo-erlend> :)
<malin> det er jo helt klart :)
<malin> åj, dette må jeg vise frem på mandag :D hehe
<malin> de fleste jeg prater med har noe negativt å si om unity :)
<jo-erlend> det tar litt tid å vende seg til. Men jeg liker eksempelet med Firefox nedlastinger. ctrl+shift+Y er ikke akkurat brukervennlig når målet er å åpne nedlastingsvinduet.
<malin> hm, men jeg kommer meg ikke ut av fullskjerm igjen :p
<jo-erlend> prøv alt også "nedlast"
<jo-erlend> hmm?
<jo-erlend> HUD er jo ikke fullskjerm... Hva snakker du egentlig om? :)
<malin> jeg trykke alt, fikk opp hud, skrev inn fullscreen og vips er terminalen i fullskjerm og nå får jeg den ikke ut av det igjen
<malin> nei, veit at hud ikke er fullskjerm :)
<jo-erlend> hehe, det må jeg teste.
<malin> ja :)
<malin> får den ikke ut med f11 heller
<malin> men skal sjekke hva som er shortcutet
<jo-erlend> malin, gjør det igjen. :)
<jo-erlend> alt "full"
<malin> ah, det er ingen fullskjermssnarvei til terminalene mine :S
<malin> jeg må høyreklikke og velge leave fullscreen faktisk
<jo-erlend> eller alt "full" <enter>
<malin> jo-erlend: hva gjør jeg igjen? roter? :p
<malin> jo-erlend: det jeg gjorde ja
<jo-erlend> hvis du gjør det en gang til, kommer du ut av fullskjerm.
<jo-erlend> det er det samme som å klikke i menyene.,
<malin> ja, men om jeg trykker på alt i fullskjerm, så dukker ikke hud opp. I alle fall ikke her :)
<malin> derfor jeg ikke gjorde det igjen ;)
<jo-erlend> hmm. Det er i såfall en bug. Det funker her.
<malin> da så
<jo-erlend> hvilken terminal bruker du?
<malin> ah, du, jeg dobbelttrykket på alt, da komden
<malin> men det er ikke noe lett å få den opp
<jo-erlend> den er en smule treg. Kanskje den ikke fikk med seg at du tappet første gang.
<malin> mulig
<malin> ja, kanskje den ikke er så rask enda
<malin> for noen ganger kommer den med en gang, så mange
<jo-erlend> mhm.
<malin> okey, men det ernå der, og det kommer seg
<malin> og det var faktisk bedre enn jeg hadde trodd + at det var dårlig forklart i en artikkel jeg mener jeg leste på hardware.no om det. Der var det misvisende info
<malin> en fikk intrykk av at det var snakk om å fjerne de vanlige menyene helt
<malin> global jam? hm, det høres gøy ut,
<malin> åj, hadde jeg visst det tidligere, så kunne jeg ordnet så jeg kunne vært med på det også... sukk
<jo-erlend> det _er_ snakk om å endre de vanlige menyene. En gang i fremtiden.
<malin> jeg skal til oslo fra 29 februar til 2. mars nemlig, men hadde hatt muligheten til å være lengere, men så ingen god grunn ,før nå... sukk
<jo-erlend> men HUD har ikke vært tiltenkt den rollen sånn som den er nå. Det er et rent medieskapt inntrykk.
<malin> ah, så hva er intensjonen bak hud vs hva media har fremstilt den som?
<jo-erlend> malin, dra i gang noe der du er? Behøver ikke å være så mye som skal til. Man kommer langt med en gjeng med laptoper og et sted med godt øl. :)
<malin> :)
<jo-erlend> malin, HUD er først og fremst en forbedring av tastatursnarveier. Som sagt; istedenfor å huske ctrl+shift+Y, så kan du skrive "nedl"
<jo-erlend> eller "downl"
<malin> hadde vært litt lettere om jeg fikk med meg et par stykker og vips har man ubuntu trondheim
<malin> kanskje jeg skulle forhørt meg eller noe via lapper på skolen eller et eller annet
<malin> det er jo genialt
<malin> må teste med firefox her :) hud virker jo naturlig nok ikke med opera
<jo-erlend> ja, det er veldig fint på endel områder. Mange programmer har avsindig mange snarveier og det kan være vanskelig å huske kombinasjonene for funksjoner man ikke bruker så ofte. Lettere å huske ord. Dessuten fungerer HUD med synonymer også, så du behøver ikke å huske nøyaktig hva ting heter.
<jo-erlend> den søker gjennom meny-navn, originalt meny-navn (før oversettelse) og tooltips – såvidt jeg har forstått. Det er veldig nytt for meg også. :)
<malin> hm, ser ikke ut som jeg fikk opp noe download i forefox
<jo-erlend> hva skrev du?
<malin> ja, for det kan jeg ikke huske nevnt i artikkelen jeg leste, at man får opp forslag
<malin> jeg skrev: downl,  så skrev jeg download
<malin> jeg kjører engelsk utgave jeg
<jo-erlend> merkelig. Jeg får opp Downloads når jeg skriver "do". Det er forresten meningen at det skal lære. Sånn at de menyoppføringene du bruker oftest blir prioritert sånn at det du skriver kan bli kortere og kortere etterhvert.
<malin> ah, smart
<malin> får andre ting som tools network osv
<jo-erlend> dessuten fungerer det alltid også med indikatorer. Så hvis du skal skrive mail, kan du for eksempel skrive "melding" eller "ny" eller "mail".
<jo-erlend> det er ganske mye man oppdager etterhvert. Det fungerer for eksempel med bokmerker i Nautilus. Så når jeg skal koble til hjemmeområdet på laptopen, er det super+1 alt "lap"
<malin> ja :) det er jo kjapt
<jo-erlend> mhm. Som sagt; det tar litt tid å venne seg til. Men det er ekstremt deilig når du gjør det.
<malin> hm, kan jeg få hud til å bruke evolution og ikke thunderbird?
<malin> ja :)
<jo-erlend> fungerer i nesten alle programmer.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> Kubuntu har fått noe liknende.
<jo-erlend> det er veldig spennende, det der. Det muliggjør veldig mange ting som ikke har kunnet gjøres før.
<jo-erlend> Mark Shuttleworth snakket om talestyring. Det er én mulighet. En annen mulighet er EEG, som jeg mener vil være ekstremt mye kulere.
<malin> helt klart
<malin> EEG?
<jo-erlend> tankestyring.
<malin> det ville jo vært helt klart best :)
<jo-erlend> Ubuntu støtter det.
<malin> talestyring er forøvrig fint for folk som har handicap
<malin> er det eeg-støtte i Ubuntu?
 * malin tester
<jo-erlend> javisst. Tankestyring er enda finere for folk som er enda mer handicappede. :)
<jo-erlend> malin, ja.
<malin> det er det ja
<malin> hm.. nei, jeg har tenkt på Firefox, men den åpnet seg ikke :(
<malin> :p
<jo-erlend> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/mind-labyrinth-ubuntus-first-mind-controlled-game/
<jo-erlend> er ikke fleip altså. :)
<malin> nei, ser det jo nå med et sånt headsett :)
<malin> så det er jo bare starten på ting som vi ikke aner rekkevidden av (eller jgør vi? )
<malin> *gjør
<jo-erlend> for Unity i 12.10 bør det helt klart være et mål at man kan bruke tankestyring til vindusbehandling og til HUD.
<malin> har Berge sluttet å henge her inne?
<jo-erlend> ja.
<malin> ah, hvorfor? Savner han her
<jo-erlend> jeg prøvde å overbevise ham, men det gikk ikke.
<malin> ja, det burde vel være realistisk
<malin> hva prøvde du å overbevise han til?
<malin> er ikke alltid så lurt å prøve å overbevise folk om ting
<jo-erlend> til å bli.
<malin> ah
<jo-erlend> han virket vel egentlig bare litt sliten av IRC. Det var ikke den eneste kanalen han fjernet seg fra, sa han.
<jo-erlend> jeg vet forøvrig hvordan det er . Jeg har hatt sånne perioder jeg og.
<malin> ah, da så. Håper han kommer tilbake. Men han har startet å henge på online-kanalen i stedet
<malin> jau
<malin> han er savnet i alle fall
<jo-erlend> jepp. Det kan jo tenkes at han kommer tilbake etterhvert.
<malin> forøvrig, om det er ubuntu global jam i ubuntu norge og sånt, kanskje poste noe om det på ubuntu-norge på facebook
<malin> hadde vært kjekt å vite hvor det skal være også
<jo-erlend> har vi facebook-konto? :)
<malin> han dukker vel opp igjen om han ønsker :)
<malin> ja :)
<malin> https://www.facebook.com/groups/2381358381/?ref=ts
<jo-erlend> jeg bruker ikke facebook.
<malin> ah..
<malin> den gruppen der heter: ubuntu norge
<malin> er jeg og en som heter Anders Holmberg som er admins der
<jo-erlend> det er vel egentlig litt dumt, når jeg tenker over det.
<malin> og gruppen har 111 medlemmer
<malin> kanskje ikke så mange men
<jo-erlend> det kan jo godt tenkes at det treffer litt andre folk enn irc og forum gjør, så det er jo bra.
<malin> ja, jeg har fått noen til å koble seg inn hit for å få mer hjelp.
<malin> har truffet ikke-data-folk (mer mannen i gata-folk og sånt)
<malin> veldig kjekt
<malin> men vil vel tro at de fleste medlemmene der er interessert i Ubuntu
<malin> mens noen som har blitt med der har blitt med for å få hjelp til ting
<malin> var vel i ett tilfelle der i alle fall min kunnskap ikke strakk til hvor jeg fikk vedkommene til å logge inn her. Kanskje man skulle laga en skikkelig link til webchatten
<malin> Hvor i Oslo er denne global jammen?
<jo-erlend> ikke bestemt. Det må vi finne ut av. Når vi blir et vi. :)
* Topic unset by jo-erlend on #ubuntu-no
<jo-erlend> bah
* jo-erlend changed the topic of #ubuntu-no to: I år skal vi kjøre Ubuntu Global Jam i Ubuntu Norge. Det er helgen 2.-4. Mars.
<jo-erlend> den IRC-klienten her... Meldinger fra services kommer på helt tilfeldige kanaler og "/topic" sletter topic.
<malin> ah
<malin> åj, det var jo snålt
<malin> :S
<malin> jeg kan jo bare skrive: nærmere info kommer
<malin> men husk at facebook ikke er et dumt sted å publisere ting :)
<malin> done
<jo-erlend> altså; det er jo ikke et _krav_ at det må være IRL. Jeg synes bare at det hadde vært et veldig fint tidspunkt å samles på. Så kan vi både se på nye ting som kommer, kanskje få testet det ut og eventuelt planlegge release party og sånt.
<jo-erlend> jeg synes jo at alle bør samles her i kanalen uansett, hvis de kan. Det er jo liksom ikke snakk om at folk kommer til å reise milevis for å komme uansett. Men hvis folk møtes i litt små grupper, så kunne det være aright å ha litt oppdateringer her. For eksempel hvis du sitter og tester ut HUD med noen og det er ting som glipper, å sier du fra her.
<malin> forøvrig, hvilken irc-klient bruke du?
<jo-erlend> xchat-gnome
<jo-erlend> jeg skal skrive mer om UGJ og komme med idéer til hvordan vi kan gjøre det og hva vi kan gjøre.
<malin> det er sant, men jeg kan sette opp link til webchatten om det blir snakk om at det skal være her inne, i såfall er det jo genialt :)
<jo-erlend> det er jo kjempefint hvis du gjør det! :)
<malin> klart :)
<jo-erlend> det hadde vært morsomt å kunne ha en litt klar plan. For eksempel at vi prøver å få folk som har Precise til å vise det frem til "uskyldige" og se hvordan de reagerer og eventuelt hva vi kan fikse.
<malin> ja, hvordan viser vi det frem, om det er snakk om å kjøre det her inne? :)
<malin> går kanskje an å sette opp noe som viser skrivebordet i sanntid i en nettside?
<Sakarias> ustream og lignede :P
<jo-erlend> det går an å være på irc og sammen med mennesker samtidig. :)
<malin> det går jo ja
<jo-erlend> malin, jeg mener ikke sånn. Jeg mener at du for eksempel at du tar med deg laptopen og lar litt folk som aldri har sett Ubuntu prøve seg frem. Så noterer du hva de reagerer på og deler det her. For eksempel.
<malin> det kan jeg alltids prøve ut
<malin> men tenkte du da den helga der det er jam, eller mer i forkant?
<jo-erlend> ja, som en del av jammen. Det er en sånn ting som nesten alle kan gjøre. Hvis man er flere som har litt mer erfaring, kan man kanskje kjøre litt mer organisert testing, se etter dårlige oversettelser, etc.
<malin> ja
<jo-erlend> en ting jeg synes hadde vært veldig fint å få gjort, som er veldig norsk-spesifikt, er mobilt bredbånd. Hvis vi kan samle folk med forskjellige typer modemer og abonnementer og finne ut hva som fungerer og hva som må forbedres.
<malin> ja
<malin> tror det beste jeg kan gjøre først og fremst, er å finne meg en person til å sammarbeide med
<malin> så kunne man laget litt sånt ja
<jo-erlend> mhm. Gjør gjerne litt moro av det. Som sagt; fem-ti stykker med laptop og pils er en god start. :)
<malin> jau
<malin> tror jeg må tenke litt mer igjennom hva og hvordan når jeg er mer våken. Jeg kommer fra oslo fredagen der dette starter og egentlig har jeg halvveis tenkt å være med på noe den lørdagen, men dette er for meg mer spennende
<jo-erlend> bare det å sitte og leke med systemet kan riste ut endel bugs. Som isted, for eksempel, da du snakket om at det ikke funka å klikke på album. Det er lettere å se sånt når man sitter sammen.
<malin> aha, sant
<malin> premie til den som rapporterer flest bugs :p
<jo-erlend> hehe, ja, femti megabytes, for eksempel :)
<malin> femti megabytes i premie? :p
<jo-erlend> mhm
<jo-erlend> xt\, snublet du i kabelen? :)
<jo-erlend> ah. Burde ha visst det. :)
<malin> net.split :)
<jo-erlend> vi har jo forresten webirc her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/irc/
<jo-erlend> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/ <-- info om UGJ
<malin> se der ja :)
<malin> nei, da ble det natta her .. er jo snart morgen liksom
<malin> natti
<RoyK> hm... om jeg lager en VM og vil duplisere den, hva slags verktøy finnes for å resette maskinspesifikke ting?
<jo-erlend> RoyK, som for eksempel?
<jo-erlend> og hvilken hypervisor bruker du?
<jo-erlend> altså; mener du den virtuelle maskinvaren (NIC, etc), eller de individuelle systemene (/etc/hostname, /etc/hosts, blabla)
<jo-erlend> virt-manager gjør det veldig enkelt. Høyreklikk på en maskin og velg "Clone".
<RoyK> kvm
<RoyK> jo-erlend: tar den med alskens ting som må resettes?
<jo-erlend> den lager en nøyaktig klone, bortsett fra at den oppdaterer MAC og sånt for NIC.
<RoyK> ssh-nøkler, da?
<RoyK> udev?
<RoyK> udev h usker jo mac-adressen
<jo-erlend> den oppdaterer ikke innholdet i gjesten, tror jeg.
<RoyK> jeg mente det var et skript for å resette alt sånt
<jo-erlend> det er det helt sikkert. Jeg har skrevet noen sånne selv, men hvor jeg har dem... :)
<RoyK> hrmf
<RoyK> det er noe som ligger i lucid
<RoyK> barehuskerikkehvadritenheter
<jo-erlend> har ikke drevet så veldig mye med virtualisering de siste par årene.
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hvis du skal gjøre en ren installasjon å bruke som prototype, så kan du kanskje bruke OEM-install?
<jo-erlend> da får du noen spørsmål ved første boot.
<RoyK> jeg har en VM jeg har satt opp slik jeg vil ha den, som basispakke
<jo-erlend> ok.
<RoyK> så vil jeg bare scratche det som er filleting som mac-adresse(r), ip-adresse(r), ssh-nøkler osv
<jo-erlend> høres ut som et bra spørsmål for askubuntu, det der.
<RoyK> asakubuntu?
<jo-erlend> eventuelt #Ubuntu-cloud
<jo-erlend> RoyK, http://AskUbuntu.com
<RoyK> http://libguestfs.org/virt-sysprep.1.html
<jo-erlend> se der ja. :)
<jo-erlend> det skal bli fint når disse tingene kan gjøre med btrfs subvolumes, synes jeg.
<RoyK> ja, n[r btrfs blir
<RoyK> når btrfs blir stabilt
<RoyK> og når ting bare kan klones
<RoyK> og når folk gir opp religionene sine og alle blir venner
<RoyK> zfs ha alt det der, btrfs har brukt tre år, minst, for å prøve å få til en fsck, men har bare én mann på den saken, og han er lønna av Oracle, som logisk nok ikke bruker all verdens med energi på btrfs, nå som de har zfs
<RoyK> så, som du kanskje kan forstå, er jeg ikke spesielt optimistisk på at btrfs kommer til å bli den nye, store greia i morra, eller i år
<jo-erlend> det bør vel helst være stabilt nå, med tanke på at det offisielt støttes i neste Oracle Linux.
<jo-erlend> men som de sier; hvis du har behov for å bruke fsck, så kan du like gjerne hente frem backupene dine.
<jo-erlend> huayra, halla :)
<malin> wb huayra  :)
<jo-erlend> heh
<malin> :(
<malin> snufs
<malin> husker så godt videoen på digi fra 2009 der Ruben + to til presenterte Ubuntu 9.10 :)
<malin> kanskje noe lignende hadde vært fint å fått til igjen
<jo-erlend> ja.
<malin> om de har noe digi-tv lengereda. eller var det ikke på digi? hm... nå ble jeg usikker
<malin> huayra: hadde det ikke vært fint om vi fikk til en ny presentasjon (var det ikke digi sist? ) slik som i 2009 med 9.10  ?
<jo-erlend> ting har jo forandret seg endel siden den tid. Nå er det veldig enkelt å lage skikkelige screencasts. På den tiden var det skikkelig vanskelig. :)
<malin> ah, tida endrer seg rskt
<malin> *raskt
<malin> kanskje man skulle laget en screencast hvor noen presenterer 12.04 og lagt på youtube eller noe da?
<huayra> joda, men husk at i 2009 var ubuntu mer hot i media... Vi har mistet mye momentum siden da
<huayra> og en ny release er ikke like store nyheter som det pleide å være
<jo-erlend> malin, det er planen. Jeg har gjort klart alt sammen.
<huayra> dog, er det noe vi kan gjøre noe med
<huayra> jo-erlend, har du snakket med digi?
<jo-erlend> nei.
<jo-erlend> men det haster heller ikke.
<huayra> ok, vi må finne noen som kan snakke i media
<huayra> jeg føler at jeg ikke duger (og har heller ikke lyst til det denne gangen heller)
<jo-erlend> jeg har ikke noen problemer med å gjøre det jeg.
<huayra> ok
<huayra> sist tok jeg bare dirkete kontakt med dem i komentarene
<huayra> og siden ble resten tatt på epost og telefon
<jo-erlend> huayra, men jeg tenkte å sende deg en mail. Det er Ubuntu Global Jam 2-4. Mars. Finner du ut om Humla er ledig og sånt? Synes det kunne være fint å møtes. Så kan vi prøve å gjøre litt nyttige ting, men kanskje også ha et møte om lanseringsfest.
<huayra> det hjalp nok at jeg jobbet i Redpill Linpro da, og at jeg tok med en kollega og en eks kollega (som jobet i Freecode)
<huayra> det må du nok ta selv ang. humla
<huayra> er ikke så aktiv der om dagen og føler da at det kan bli feil
<jo-erlend> ok. Det er jo ikke egentlig nødvendig å gjøre det der. Trenger vel i prinsippet bare et par bord, noen stoler og kanskje litt pils :>
<jo-erlend> jeg driver og jobber litt med en liste over ting jeg synes det hadde vært fint hvis noen kunne gjøre før lanseringen, som bare vi kan gjøre. For eksempel å teste mobilt bredbånd fra norske leverandører. Er du med på UGJ eller?
<huayra> <huayra> jo-erlend: kom på #oslohackerspace
<huayra> <huayra> det er de vi kan spørre om humla
<huayra> spør comotion
<jo-erlend> der var det ja. :)
<huayra> Brumle jobvber i RL
<huayra> *jobber
<huayra> Kanskje du kan gi oss en hånd ang lokalene deres om Humla ikke går?
<huayra> :)
<jo-erlend> det hadde jo ikke gjort noe. :)
<malin> nå gikk han igjen. Hm, kan det være unity som har gjort at noen har rømt fra Ubuntu mon tro? Jeg veit i alle fall om noen slike tilfeller faktisk. eller at folk ikke har villet oppgradere og sånt, men er da relativt lett å fikse gnome classic, om man ikke vil ha gnome-shell eller unity og sånt
<malin> huayra: mye inn og ut her :) Problemer med nettilgangen?
 * RoyK stakk
<jonaskul> Prime95 holder leiligheten min varm i disse milde dager
<steinar__> Merkelig! Inntil ganske nylig har Java i Firefox fungert helt greit på mine pc er. Men så plutselig opplevde jeg at nettleseren krasjet etter at jeg hadde tastet inn engangskoden  fra kodebrikken til nettbanken. Siden dette var tilfellet på 2 uavhengige marskiner, lurer jeg på om det kan være noen feil på noen av de nyere programvareoppdatteringer?
<famthegeek> Har også hatt lignende problemer etter at jeg oppdaterte java
<steinar__> Men jeg har ikke oppdatert Java manuelt. Lurer derfor på om feilen kan ligge blant de generelle programvareoppdaeringene som jevnlig dukker opp.
<famthegeek> kan feilen være i firefox?
<famthegeek> eller rett og slett på nettbankens side?
<steinar__> Det samme problemet oppstår på alle nettsider som bruker Java.
<malin> famthegeek: bruker du icedtea, eller sun-java?
<malin> famthegeek: det er jo ikke du som lurer på det  :) hehe, det er jo steinar__, og han er visst offline
<famthegeek> icedtea på de fleste av maskinene og sun-java på noen
<famthegeek> jeg plagges også med java
<famthegeek> men ikke like mye som steinar_
<malin> aha
<malin> ja, jeg bare leste litt feil angående hvem som spurte om hva :)
<famthegeek> sånt skjer xP
#ubuntu-no 2012-02-19
<ADONAI> We sing, when they curse, we solve, when they blame, we help, when they push away, we bless, when they persecute, we love, cause God loves us. Punktmannen
<ADONAI> WHATCH OUT FOR Q
<ADONAI> THIS ONE Q
<malin> hm..
<malin> GtHoo: heisann. Har du fått til noe mer med transmission-daemon?
<GtHoo> nei, det har jeg ikke
<malin> jeg tror det jeg sa du skille skrive inn i settings.json i transmisson-mappa, skal være i transmission-daemon-mappa i stedet :)
<GtHoo> Har ikke prøvd noe heller
<malin> er en settings.json-fil der også:)
<malin> ah, okey
<GtHoo> Har dessvere ikke tid til å gjøre det nå
<GtHoo> Får besøk. Har nemlig bursdag i dag :)
<malin> oki. jeg har vel ikke veldig god tid selv, venter på gjester her, men tenkte nå å høre :)
<malin> har du? :) så koselig :)
<malin> Gratulerer med dagen GtHoo  :)
<GtHoo> kanskje jeg ser på det i kveld :)
<GtHoo> Takk :)
<malin> :)
<hjd> GtHoo: gratulerer med dagen! :)
<GtHoo> takk :)
<malin> kan man spørre om hvor gammel bursdagsbarnet blir i dag? :)
<jo-erlend> GtHoo, grattis :)
<Elohim> Im white skinned, i have never been a friend with a blackskinned, in my life, but i am ANTI RASISM.  The messege is love all Gods Children. Punktmannen/RuotsinJuha
<jo-erlend> vakkert.
<jo-erlend> heh... Det er mye merkelig som kommer ut av Gnome. Nå tenkte jeg at jeg skulle sette meg og eksperimentere litt og se om jeg kunne finne noe godt design for menyer i system settings. Jeg har aldri laget noe system settings panel før, så jeg spurte i #Gnome på gimpnet.
<jo-erlend> Svaret var at det finnes ingen dokumentasjon, fordi det er designet for å ikke bli utvidet for at det ikke skal bli rotete.
<RoyK> ah... fant api til den rfid-leseren - readme ser ut som http://paste.ubuntu.com/848966/
<jo-erlend> herlig :)
<RoyK> menmen - koden er jo C ;)
 * RoyK har seriøst lyst på den jobben han var på intervju på nylig.....
<jo-erlend> RoyK, hva var det for noe?
<RoyK> nyoppretta stilling et sted for å være et slags bindeledd mellom forskere og it-avd
<RoyK> noe som likner ganske mye på det jeg gjør nå, men da et annet sted med andre folk og kanskje litt mer fokus på *nix og åpne løsninger
<jo-erlend> spennende :)
<RoyK> mhm
<Drupal> Hei
<Drupal> Har litt problemer med tilgang til nettbanken..
<Drupal> Snakket med banken, fikk vite det var noe feil med java, men de kunne ikke hjelpe med med ubuntu. :(
<Drupal> Har sittet og forsøkt ulike ting nå lenge
<malin> så trist drupal forsvant før jeg fikk hjulpet :(
<malin> 2-3 minutter er litt kort tid å regne med svar også
<lnostdal> "..bank, bytt bank, bytt bytt byttbyttbytt bank.." .. hehe x)
<malin> lnostdal: ja :) jeg skal når jeg føler jeg har tid, ordne så jeg slipper det i skandiabanken
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-11
<bulletproof> Hei, jeg ønsker å få aktivert min konto på ubuntu.no
<bulletproof> Er det noen her inne som kan hjelpe meg med det?
<bulletproof> Brukernavnet på Ubuntu.no er også bulletproof
<IvarB> bulletproof: tror ikke folk har våknet helt her enda :)
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> åh... drupal, ja
<IvarB> ?
<RoyK> ubuntu.no bruker en noe gammel versjon av drupal
<IvarB> uff da
<RoyK> og det er ikke lagt opp noe captcha
<RoyK> bulletproof: aktivert
<RoyK> IvarB: så den som i sin uutgrunnelige klokskap satte opp denne, valgte at brukere må aktiveres manuelt
<RoyK> så nå ligger det rundt 60k brukere der som har registrert seg, de fleste i "blocked"-status
<RoyK> å gå gjennom det manuelt, virker ikke så trivielt
<RoyK> ...og det er ikke mulig å søke etter brukere (ikke fra gui, i hvert fall)
<IvarB> påtide med en oppgradering kanskje?
<RoyK> ja, eller i hvert fall slette alle brukere i "blocked" og få inn en captcha
<IvarB> hvilken versjon bruker dere?
<IvarB> av drupal
<RoyK> det er snakk om å få til et forum hos canonical, men så lenge ingenting skjer, har vi en ubrukelig site
<RoyK> skal sjekke
<RoyK> hm... vet ikke
<RoyK> har ikke tilgang inn der på ssh
<bulletproof> Flott, takk skal du ha RoyK :-D
<Malinux> trenger svar raskt
<Malinux> skal montere nfs
<RoyK> jau
<Malinux> er det: sudo mount <-et eller annet flag> bruker@serveradresse:/sti/på/server /sti/på/klient
<Malinux> altså hva skal stå etter mount ?
<Malinux> mener å huske noe med nolock eller noe?!
<RoyK> mount -t nfs server:/sti /lokalsti
<Malinux> ah, takk
<RoyK> nfs har ikke brukerautentisering med mindre du setter opp kerberos
<RoyK> ser du bare har eksportert /raid på serveren, men uten ip-filter for noe (som er greit, siden du er på et lukka nett)
<Malinux> hm....
<Malinux> mount.nfs: Failed to resolve server black-mamba@malinkb.dyndns.org: Name or service not known
<RoyK> ikke bruker@host
<RoyK> bare host
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> nå kommer det ikke feilmelding i alle ffall, men skjer ikke stort enda
<Malinux> fordi jeg ksrev domene og ikke ip tipper jeg
<Malinux> der ja, nå gikk det
<RoyK> oki
<iorweth> Jeg tenkte jeg skulle kjøpe meg en ultrabook, og har sett litt på lenovo carbon x1, noen som har noe erfaring med ubuntu på en sånnen?
<RoyK> Malinux: om ikke nfs funker, så funker alltids sshfs ;)
<Malinux> RoyK: nfs funker fint det. jeg er jo i samme rommet som serveren
<RoyK> oki
<RoyK> heh
<RoyK> så nettopp en oversikt over valglista til Høyre med utgangspunkt i hvem som stemte for DLD. 1. stemte for. 2. og 3. stemte mot. De 22 andre var ikke til stede
<IvarB> stemmer du høyre?
<RoyK> nei, jeg er et stykke lenger mot venstre
<RoyK> som i retning, ikke parti
<IvarB> RV ?
<RoyK> ja, medlem
<RoyK> men det er uansett interessant at Høyre, som var i vippeposisjon med tanke på DLD, bare har tre personer på lista si som var til stede under voteringa
<IvarB> er sikkert viktigere for dem å stemme over hva slags kaffe som skal være tilgjengelig på automaten i kantina på stortinget
<RoyK> tja - det var mange som var mot DLD i Høyre
<RoyK> men de har visst blitt skvisa hele gjengen, med unntak av de to på 2. og 3.plass
<IvarB> hvem er egentlig for DLD uten om AP ?
<RoyK> AP kunne ikke klart det alene
<IvarB> krf?
<RoyK> de trengte støtte fra høyre
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> høyre var vippen
<RoyK> og de vippa selvsagt feil vei
<IvarB> er du for DLD ?
<IvarB> ......
<IvarB> måtte bare spørre :P
<RoyK> ja, jeg liker DLD, omtrent som jeg liker stasi
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> du skal være rimelig tom i hodet om du liker dld og samtidig kan litt om datamaskiner
<RoyK> det er selsvagt unntak, som jon bing
<RoyK> men han er så kjøpt og betalt av gudene vet hvem at han har fraskrevet seg sin rolle
<IvarB> kjøpt og betalt
<IvarB> har hørt på bing snakke før om andre ting, han er ikke så glup som han prøver få alle til å tro
<RoyK> han er en flink fyr, eller var
<RoyK> men nå er han bare kjøpt og betalt av folk som vil tjene penger
<RoyK> du får ikke et professorat kasta etter deg på en halvtime
<RoyK> men bing har driti på draget noe så grundig at han ikke har det snev av tillit igjen fra meg
<IvarB> hehe samme her
<RoyK> kollegaen hans, skrivemessig, Tor Åge Bringsværd, har jeg derimot jevnlig kontakt med
<RoyK> for bedre scifi-forfatter har nok ikke Norge sett
<IvarB> ja vel
<RoyK> og Bringsværd deler nok ikke de griske tankene til Bing
<IvarB> er ikke så inni sånt
<RoyK> jeg leser mye
<IvarB> mye tid til overs du da...
<IvarB> har aldri tid til å lese jeg as
<RoyK> tja - greit å lese på trikken, på sofaen, i senga
<IvarB> uansett når jeg prøver så sovner jeg etter 4-6 sider
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> handler bare om prioriteringer
<IvarB> joa
<RoyK> stikk innom ei bruktsjappe, som den i trondheimsveien, og kjøp Ker Shus av Bringsværd
<RoyK> den finnes overalt i bruktsjapper
<IvarB> tykk?
<RoyK> kanskje det beste scifibok jeg har lest
<IvarB> hva handler den om?
<RoyK> tja 250 sider eller noe
<RoyK> den handler om de som kommer etter oss
<RoyK> mykt skrevet, om katter og hunder
<RoyK> rotter
<RoyK> og metallfugler
<RoyK> og guder
<IvarB> hmm for mye fantasi imho
<RoyK> bare les den
<RoyK> men ikke prøv å forstå den underveis
<RoyK> å lese bringsværd er som å svømme under vann
<RoyK> du ser ikke en dritt, du bare ser masse rare lys
<RoyK> du hører rare lyder
<IvarB> hmm spesielt hehe
<RoyK> og så kommer du opp litt her og der og - eh - hva faen
<RoyK> og så ned igjen
<RoyK> men det er veldig, veldig bra
<RoyK> og så, på slutten, så kommer du opp, og ser deg rundt og finner ut at, ja, kanskje var det sånn jeg trodde det skulle se ut, men det ser helt annerledes ut...
<RoyK> men ikke stygt
<IvarB> hmm jaja
<IvarB> skal legge den til på lista over bøker jeg aldri får lest :)
<RoyK> så, la meg utfordre deg :)
<RoyK> ellers kan du lese ei som er litt nyere
<RoyK> pudder? pudder! fra 2001
<RoyK> samme forfatter
<RoyK> den finner du kanskje til og med i bokhandleren
<IvarB> over til noe annet... jeg og en naboen... (gode venner), vurderer å starte med drone-filming
<IvarB> lur ide?
<RoyK> joda
<RoyK> hva slags drone?
<IvarB> quadrocopter
<RoyK> har snekra quadcopter selv
<IvarB> 8 rotors
<RoyK> da er det ikke quad
<RoyK> da er det octocopter ;)
<IvarB> nei, det er et merkenavn ;)
<IvarB> quadrocopter.com
<RoyK> tja
<RoyK> quadcopter == 4 rotorer
<RoyK> tricopter, hexcopter, octocopter
<RoyK> osv
<IvarB> http://www.quadrocopter.com/Custom-CineStar-8-Ready-to-Fly_p_627.html
<IvarB> jada jada
<RoyK> dyrt, da
<IvarB> det er proff-utgaven da
<IvarB> kan jo løfte et Red Scarlett kamera hehe
<RoyK> arducopter med seks vifter kan løfte rimelig mye
<IvarB> jau
<RoyK> og du trenger jo bare et goprokamera for å lage rimelig gode greier
<IvarB> arduino basert, right?
<RoyK> nrk bruker gopro
<RoyK> arducopter er basert på arduino mega
<RoyK> koster ikke så mye
<RoyK> stabil og fin
<IvarB> hva er forskjellen?
<IvarB> erm
<IvarB> nevermind
<RoyK> stabil og fin og med autopilot og "return back" om den mister kontakten
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> mye snadder med arducopter
<RoyK> send den til posisjon a,b,d,c,h,g,i,d,i og returner
<RoyK> ikke helt det du får på butikken :P
<IvarB> hehe nope
<RoyK> så bruker du fire propeller om du vil ha litt oppdrift, eller flere om du vil bære mer
<RoyK> flere for mer batteritid osv
<RoyK> men en vanlig quad har vel batteritid på en liten halvtime, bør funke for det meste
<IvarB> ja
<RoyK> så en test av et arducopter
<RoyK> de fløy den opp med noen vannflasker med 2dl eller så med vann i hver, en under hver rotor
<RoyK> så klipte de hver og en
<RoyK> den holdt seg stabil
<blaamann> http://tacocopter.com/
<RoyK> selv på den siste, og da drar den rimelig mye
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> joda, men skal jeg fly copter, vil jeg gjerne ha en gammeldags fjernkontroll
<RoyK> det funker bedre
<RoyK> du kan ikke gjøre raske manøvre med en iting
<RoyK> men du kan gjøre jævlig mye rart med en fjernkontroll
<IvarB> hehe ja
<RoyK> dessuten bruker det mindre batteri å bruke tradisjonelle radioer sammenlikna med wifi
<RoyK> en god radio (fjernkontroll) er jo en liten maskin i seg selv med diverse modus og sånt, men du slipper å tenke på at ting kan slutte å funke med at du kanskje taster feil og oops
<RoyK> du flytter bare på en bryter
<RoyK> med full gps-støtte, så kan du sikkert lure deg inn til kongen :P
<RoyK> bzzr
<RoyK> med mindre gardistene anser det som en terrorfare :D
<IvarB> blir vel fort skutt ned ja
<IvarB> har sett garden takle folk før... ikke pent
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> de har vel ikke avfyrt skudd på noen tiår
<RoyK> kanskje på tide å teste dem litt :D
<RoyK> når så du garden "takle" folk?
<IvarB> lenge siden
<RoyK> ok
<IvarB> var en full fyr som valset opp trappa for å si det sånn...
<IvarB> han endte opp med x antall AG3'r mot hodet :P
<RoyK> kunne jo bare ha dulta litt til ham eller snakka med ham...
<RoyK> lurer på hvordan kongehuset hadde reagert om vi satte igang tre sånne coptere på hver vår side
<RoyK> :D
<IvarB> lol
<RoyK> 227-alarm!
<IvarB> halvparten av alle gardistene hadde vel pisset på seg
<IvarB> som vanlig
<RoyK> hehe
<RoyK> må bygge godt copter, tror jeg
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> gjerne et mikrokopter
<RoyK> ikke quad
<RoyK> de veier for mye
<RoyK> arducopter kan styre det meste
<RoyK> tenker litt på hva oslopolitiet gjør for tida
<RoyK> de klager over flere lommetyver osv
<RoyK> og det er jo riktig
<RoyK> men når oslopolitet bruker spanere for å ta morradopet fra narkomane på vei inn på sprøyterommet, så kan man lure litt på hvorfor
<IvarB> hehe
<RoyK> dette har jeg fra en sikker kilde
<IvarB> en narkis? :P
<IvarB> hihi
<RoyK> ikke "narkis" - vedkommende har kontakt med miljøet
<IvarB> ok
<RoyK> men når de tar dop fra folk på vei inn på sprøyterommet, hva skjer da?
<RoyK> jo, de narkomane må jo finne nytt dop
<RoyK> du kan ikke ta en pause når du er på kjøret, så da er det greit å ta en tur innom trikken
<RoyK> finne ei veske eller ei lommebok eller en mobiltelefon eller fem
<IvarB> hehe "selvplukk"
<RoyK> ja, så politiet bruker mer energi på å ta dop fra misbrukere, enn de bruker til å ta veskenappere
<RoyK> lommetyver
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> det er jo lettere
<RoyK> ser bedre ut på kriminalstatistikken
<IvarB> har vel noe med det å gjøre ja
<RoyK> blir litt sint når jeg blir oppmerksom på sånt
<RoyK> IvarB: tilhører du et politisk parti?
<IvarB> nei
<RoyK> så du stemmer frp? :D:D:D:
<IvarB> hæhæh
<IvarB> nei
<RoyK> godt det, dda
<RoyK> godt det, da
<IvarB> jeg holder ikke med noen av partiene egentlig
<IvarB> AP er for sleipe og tungrodde
<RoyK> vet ikke hva jeg holder med
<IvarB> Venstre... bleh
<IvarB> SV ... tafatt
<RoyK> har vært i SV-land lenge, men meldte meg ut
<IvarB> Høyre... for rikinger
<RoyK> gitt til venstre
<RoyK> gikk
<IvarB> FrP = for idioter
<RoyK> SV var bra lenge
<IvarB> joa
<RoyK> men nå er det bare kaos
<RoyK> Rødt er godt
<RoyK> synes jeg
<RoyK> smalt, men godt
<RoyK> men opp til deg
<RoyK> jeg skal ikke pese noen
<IvarB> FrP er for folk på trygd som hater innvandrere fordi de tror de "stjeler jobbene deres" og som vil ha lavere skatt på trygden sin
<IvarB> jeg HATER frp folk :P
<RoyK> ja, FrP er for folk på trygd som vil ha lavere skatter for de rike sånn at de trygdede skal få mindre :D
<IvarB> uansett så synes jeg det er for mange politiske partier i Norge
<IvarB> for lite blir gjort
<IvarB> men... nå er det sovetid her :P
<IvarB> snakkes
<RoyK> det blir feil å si at det er for mange politiske partier
<RoyK> mangfold er godt
<IvarB> joda
<RoyK> det blir ikke bedre med to partier
<RoyK> eller tre
<IvarB> men alle kan mene noe og si sin mening
<RoyK> da ender vi opp som i usa hvor alt er bare likt
<IvarB> men man trenger ikke å stifte et helt nytt parti av den grunn
<RoyK> flerpartisystemer er godt
<RoyK> jo fler jo bedre
<IvarB> men, natta :)
<RoyK> store partier fører til massesuggesjon og massiv fordrivning
<RoyK> men ja, natta
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-12
<Mathias> moooorn
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> gjett hva vi har gjort idag
<Mathias> hint: ""
<Malinux> Mathias: hvem er "vi" ?
<geirha> Vært streng?
<Mathias> klassen
<RoyK> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwUBaEHKUZc
<Malinux> lol
<Malinux> hørt før
<Malinux> høres ut som han har forsynt seg litt :)
<RoyK> :)
<RoyK> du veit det er vestlandet når de lager en reportasje om at fire planter er funnet...
<Malinux> ja....
<hjd> Det er Ubuntu Bug Day til torsdag, hvis du vil bli med å bekrefte/håndtere feilrapporter i Totem, bli med på #ubuntu-bugs. :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20130214
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-13
<jho_> hei.
<jho_> noen som har peil på silverlight og ubuntu?
<RoyK> http://www.nuug.no/news/Stallman_kommer_til_Oslo_2013_03_01.shtml
<jho_> et problem med at jeg på noen sider "visma" og netflix får beskjed om at jeg trenger silverlight..
<jho_> har forsøkt og legge inn programtillegget i firefox, men funker dårlig..
<RoyK> jho_: eneste som fantes, var moonlight, men på grunn av masse krøll fra M$, ble prosjektet stoppa
<jho_> ok.. men det må vel finnes en eller annen Work around??
<RoyK> jho_: ja, en windows-vm
<jho_> RoyK: wind.....? nei ærlig talt.. må jeg krype til korset??
<RoyK> ja, for å bruke silvershite, må du bruke windoze eller mac
<jho_> zhit....
<jho_> noe skit å måtte installere den skiten på maskina for noen få websider.
<RoyK> visma er fulle av dritt, da...
<jho_> ingen plan om å ta opp igjen prosjektet?
<f00f-> MS har vel gitt opp hele silverlight
<RoyK> aften
<winb> ye
<Malinux> noen som har problemer med å laste ned torrents med transmission og transmission-daemon for tiden? Det har jeg, uten at jeg aner hvorfor
<winb> Malinux: Ja
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-14
<Mathias> morn smånerder
<Mathias> noen som vil hjelpe meg med smartkort? :)
<geirha> Følg guiden til norsk tipping. Fungerte sist jeg prøvde.
<Mathias> tror ikke den forteller meg helt hvordan jeg får skrevet til kort osv
<geirha> skriving? det har jeg ingen erfaring med. Bruker det bare til å tape penger på lotto.
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> har 2 typer kort og 2 typer lesere
<Mathias> ingen vil funke :s
<Malinux> Mathias: sånn er dataverdenen :) absolutt ikke noe vil virke med en gang. Kanskje jeg svartmaler en del, men syntes ting er sånn for tida
<Mathias> har slåsst med faenskapet i et halvt år da :P
<Mathias> slåst*
<Malinux> exactly my point
<Mathias> men da kjøpte jeg nettopp http://store.steampowered.com/app/222140/ :D
<Malinux> spill?
<Mathias> jau
<Malinux> hm, tenkte først video jeg
<Malinux> men ok
<Malinux> er det ok?
<Mathias> har ikke fått prøvd det ennå :P
<f00f-> jeg var også lei av at ingenting funket med en gang, helt til jeg sluttet å bruke linux på desktop
<f00f-> :p
<Mathias> prøv windows
<Malinux> f00f-: :) men føler det samme skjer i windows, bare på andre plasser osv
<Malinux> *områder
<Mathias> har man fått det til å funke i linux trenger du ikke å fikse det igjen etter 2 timer
<Malinux> muli
<Malinux> *mulig
<Malinux> altså. er delvis enig med f00f-
<Malinux> noe av problemet er jo at en del hardware ikke virker pga produsentene  ikke ønsker å støtte annet enn windows osv
<Malinux> men linux har jo sine bruksområder
<Malinux> brukes visst en del til special effects i filmer og sånt
<Mathias> å? i didn't know that :o
<Malinux> nå veit du :)
<Malinux> jeg har lest om det på nett før og hørt litt av hvert, så møtte jeg en på en fest som drev med spesialeffekter på filmer og spurte han og joda, det vanligste var linux
<Malinux> men mindre studioer brukte gjerne windows og sånt
<Mathias> goot
<Malinux> men ikke Ubuntu
<Malinux> var Fedora CentOS osv
<Malinux> men aner ikke hvilken software da
<Mathias> (tysk tulling som sier good med sterk aksang)
<f00f-> er jo stortsett som rendringscluster
<f00f-> ikke nødvendigvis desktop
<f00f-> :p
<blaamann> joda, brukes på Desktop
<Malinux> de brukte det for å lage spesialeffektene. Altså software som kjører på linux
<Malinux> men ja, rendring også
<Malinux> tok 4 timer pr. frame sa han..., så datakraft er det visst mangel på
<Mathias> eller så rendrer de i IMAX-størrelse
<Malinux> men om jeg møter han igjen, kan jeg jo spørre litt mer dyptgående
<Mathias> Malinux: doit
<Malinux> I will :) han var i alle fall en hyggelig fyr og down to earth
<Mathias> /dev/mapper/Craptop-root   90G   73G   13G  85% /
<Mathias> yay! endelig litt plass på disken, lol
<Malinux> hihi. plass på disken er fin fint
<Malinux> hm, andre som har problemer med norske repository-arkiver i dag?
<Malinux> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/i18n/Translation-en_US  Something wicked happened resolving 'no.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Mathias> sjekk siste delen der :P
<Mathias> /exec - host no.archive.ubuntu.com:http && echo "see?"
<f00f-> ja, hostnames kan da ikke inneholde ":"
<Malinux> hm, noe rart som skjer med andre ord
<Mathias> fiklet med /etc/apt/sources.list ellernoe?
<Mathias> husker de gangene jeg var plaget med at kernel-loggen tok opp 5-10 gb plass
<Malinux> Mathias: nope, men vurderer nå å gjøre nettopp det. sette den til noe som gjør at den velger standard server
<Malinux> kanskje om jeg skrive us foran i stedet for no ?
<Mathias> hmm
<Malinux> hm, nei, den henger seg opp på us også
<Malinux> når jeg kjører apt-get update
<Mathias> vi prøver igjen
 * Mathias prøver noe med telepati ellernoe
<RoyK> virker som om no.archive.ubuntu.com er i .se
<Mathias> :O
<RoyK> roy@smilla:~$ host 130.239.18.163
<RoyK> 163.18.239.130.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer tutankhamon.acc.umu.se.
<Malinux> er i .se ? hva betyr det?
<RoyK> !.se
<lubotu3> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<Malinux> vil det si at no er nede da? og man nå må bytte til se ?
<RoyK> ja, noe sånt, .se er i sverige
<Malinux> prøvde med us i sted, samme skjer der
<Malinux> så hva skjer
<Malinux> og hvorfor
<Mathias> de detter vel som fluer
<Malinux> nå får jeg ikke kjørt apt-get update fordi den stopper opp
<Mathias> GIFT! :O
<Malinux> :S
<RoyK> Malinux: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<Malinux> nei, går ikke
<Malinux> http://pastebin.com/MqFCLSmg
<Mathias> black-mamba? :O :D
<Malinux> Mathias: jau, serveren min sitt navn ;)
<Malinux> kommer fra kill bill
<Malinux> navnet altså
<Malinux> og sånn sort slange
<Malinux> RoyK: http://pastebin.com/XsEEbMh3
<Malinux> manuell paste
<Mathias> ikke noe supercreepy der afaik
<Mathias> skulle liksom ta en rask restøvling for en time siden :s
<geirha> Malinux: Ikke noe proxy-instillinger som lager krøll?
<Malinux> geirha: tviler
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> sliter med puddle :(
<Malinux> geirha: har ikke noe proxy på serveren
<Mathias> første gangen jeg fyrte det opp var teksten normal, nå er det bare masse hvite striper over hele skjermen når jeg starter det :(
<geirha> Hva er puddle?
<Mathias> et spill
<geirha> Ah, sikkert feil i grafikkdriverne da.
<Mathias> men funket jo helt uber første gangen jeg startet det, det som er så rart :s
<Mathias> har prøvd å reinstallere det et par ganger
<Mathias> prøver å finne ut av hvor den lagrer innstillingene sine nå :P
<Mathias> så krasjer catfish —.—
<Malinux> så ingen har noen aning om hva som har skjedd med repositorygreiene mine?
<Mathias> la oss kjøre et klassisk windows-spørsmål, har du restartet den? (med mindre du har syke oppetider)
<Malinux> uptime 152 dager....
<Malinux> så kanskje
<Malinux> try to turn it off and on again
<Malinux> så kan jo prøve en reboot :( serveren skal jo uansett slåes av om noen dager og flyttes til Oslo
<Mathias> da er det ikke lurt :P
<Mathias> kan ikke fucke opp uptimen
<Mathias> den er hellig
<Malinux> nei.. uptimen er hellig... :P
<Malinux> hm, der sa du det før meg :P
<Malinux> lol
<Malinux> prøver en reboot jeg
<Malinux> 152 dager :D
<Malinux> sånn, nå fucker jeg opp uptimen og black mamba rebootes
<Malinux> dakars liten
<Mathias> :(
<Malinux> hm, tar sin tid også det visst
<Malinux> lyser konstant på lyset som viser diskaktivtet
<Malinux> hihi
<Mathias> sikker en del som skal fikses ved neste boot eller så tar den disksjekk kanskje? :o
<Malinux> kanskje tar litt tid dette :)
<Mathias> snart kaster jeg en sko på puddle
<Malinux> dakars liten puddle
<Malinux> oi oi, den har reboota :D
<Malinux> men henger enda på apt-get update
<Malinux> http://pastebin.com/h6JdPgca
<geirha> dns funkitj
<Mathias> den prøver fortsatt å resolve no.archive.ubuntu.com:http
<Malinux> mhm
<Malinux> men why?
<geirha> askubuntu-treffene på google sier at det er dns-styr som er problemet. Det anbefales å prøve opendns, google dns og litt sånt.
<geirha> http://askubuntu.com/q/199541/9016
<Malinux> hm, ok
<Malinux> har opendns eller google dns i routeren
<f00f-> "no.archive.ubuntu.com:http" blir aldri et gyldig hostname, uansett hvilke dns-server man bruker
<Malinux> hm, bytter man ut det som står under dns-nameservers med opendns eller google dns-ip ?
<Malinux> i /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<geirha> det er vertsnavn:port
<Malinux> hm
<Malinux> ?
<geirha> det var til f00f-
<f00f-> ja
<f00f-> det er ikke et gyldig hostname
<f00f-> noe prøver å gjøre oppslag på "no.archive.ubuntu.com:http" .. det vil ikke fungere selv om man bytter dnsserver
<geirha> det er loggmeldinga som sier den ikke får koble til no.archive.ubuntu.com:http
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> men hvor setter jeg inn dns-ip i /etc/network/interfaces ?
<geirha> ja, hvis du ikke bruker network-manager
<f00f-> i unixverden pleier man sette sånt i /etc/resolv.conf
<geirha> det er der den ender opp, ja
<Malinux> geirha: oi oi, det funka
<Malinux> thanx
<RoyK> Malinux: dns-nameservers x.x.x.x
<RoyK> osv
<RoyK> i interfaces
<RoyK> Malinux: se på serveren din ;)
<Malinux> har sett der RoyK  og endret, men jeg ante ikke at det var det
<Malinux> men nå skal jeg stikke så da snakkes man senere
<RoyK> snakkes
<geirha> Malinux: Selvsagt! Jeg har alltid rett (bortsett fra de gangene jeg tar feil)
<RoyK> aften
<Malinux> geirha: hehe :D
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-15
<Mathias> mrn
<geirha> Heh, piratebay saksøker antipiratnettsted.
<geirha> Herlig sarkasme.
<Mathias> hahahaha
<Malinux> geirha: hvor?
<OiPenguin> Jeg har trøbbel med en full root-partisjon:
<OiPenguin> kvisle@kvisle-server:~$ di -h
<OiPenguin> Filesystem         Mount               Size     Used    Avail %Used  fs Type
<OiPenguin> /dev/sda5          /                   6.4G     6.0G    48.8M   99%  ext4
<OiPenguin> /dev/sda1          /boot             182.3M    31.2M   141.7M   22%  ext4
<OiPenguin> udev               /dev              987.5M    12.0K   987.5M    0%  devtmpfs
<OiPenguin> /dev/sda7          /home             906.6G   720.2G   140.4G   85%  ext3
<OiPenguin> tmpfs              /run              397.8M   944.0K   396.9M    0%  tmpfs
<OiPenguin> overflow           /tmp                1.0M   344.0K   680.0K   34%  tmpfs
<OiPenguin> Jeg har kjørt apt-get clean autoclean remove autoremove, alle kjerner bortsett fra den siste er fjernet og jeg har fjernet masse overflødig programmer (openoffice, empathy etc)
<OiPenguin> Er det noe mer jeg kan gjøre for å frigjøre vesentlig mer plass slik at systemet kan kjøre stabilt eller er jeg nødt til å endre partisjonsstørrelse og reinnstallere?
<Mathias> OiPenguin: start med å df'e fra / :p
<OiPenguin> Mathias, sånn?
<OiPenguin> kvisle@kvisle-server:/$ df -h
<OiPenguin> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<OiPenguin> /dev/sda5       6.5G  6.0G   93M  99% /
<OiPenguin> udev            988M   12K  988M   1% /dev
<OiPenguin> tmpfs           398M  944K  397M   1% /run
<OiPenguin> none            5.0M  8.0K  5.0M   1% /run/lock
<OiPenguin> none            995M   80K  995M   1% /run/shm
<OiPenguin> /dev/sda1       183M   32M  142M  19% /boot
<OiPenguin> overflow        1.0M  344K  680K  34% /tmp
<OiPenguin> /dev/sda7       907G  721G  141G  84% /home
<Mathias> l2pastebin
<Mathias> du mener jeg
<Mathias> du -h --max-depth=1
<OiPenguin> http://pastebin.com/Ur6kv4N3
<Mathias> /home som eter plass
<OiPenguin>  home er på egen partisjon så det bør vel ikke utgjøre et problem? /var ser ut til å være nesten 1G. Er det nødvendig?
<OiPenguin> Der ligger det bl.a. mange dpkg.status(1-6).gz filer, size 491625
<Malinux> jeg har 20GB til /
<Malinux> om 6.5GB er lite. tja
<Malinux> nå har du jo partisjonert opp i flere partisjoner av det som vanligvis ligger under /
<Malinux> så kanskje det er nok
<OiPenguin> 6.5 GB er åpenbart lite. Jeg har definert 10 GB på senere innstallasjoner og velger nok 15-20 hvis jeg må reinnstallere. Men kan jeg komme utenom å reinnstallere nå?
<Mathias> jeg har vel 100 gb ellernoe til ubuntu :P
<Mathias> 65 faktisk, men lagrer alt på en annen nfs-share :D
<Malinux> om du kan komme utenom å reinstallere nå eller ei, er vel avhengig av hva du planlegger å fyle disken med :)
<geirha> Malinux: http://torrentfreak.com/anti-piracy-group-rips-off-pirate-bay-website-faces-lawsuit-130213/
<Malinux> :)
<geirha> OiPenguin: Hvis du har plass til overs til en ny partisjon, kan du lage en, kopiere over /usr/* og montere den som /usr
<Mathias> er vel bare å boote opp livecd og endre størrelse på partisjonene? :P
<geirha> kommer jo an på hvor partisjonene er plassert i disken. Hvis en må flytte en partisjon for å gjøre en annen større, vil det ta laaaaang tid.
<geirha> http://pyfound.blogspot.de/2013/02/python-trademark-at-risk-in-europe-we.html
<RoyK> fredag
<winb> bare 2 dager igjen så er det mandag
<geirha> bare sju dager igjen til helg
<hjd> geirha: :)
 * RoyK la
 * RoyK kaster en terrpros
 * RoyK kaster en terrorist i retning winb 
<winb> :)
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-16
<RoyK> asdf
<Mathias> lol
<Mathias> jeg er stuck i en rapporteringsloop :s
<IvarB> clear
<Mathias> killall -9 apport-gtk fikset det
<Mathias> når den vil rapportere at rapportereren til rapportereren til raportereren til rapportereren osv
<Mathias> da er noe på bærtur
<IvarB> reportception.
<Solskog1> Mathias: et lite tips: slutt å bruk killall. bruk pkill isteden.
<Solskog1> killall er ikke det samme overalt
 * RoyK kjørte en gang killall -9 httpd på alpha tru64 og lærte raskt at sysV-killall ikke var helt det samme som den på linux
<RoyK> du har killall5 på linux, som tilsvarer den opprinnelige killall
<RoyK> anbefales ikke over en ssh-forbindelse
<RoyK> http://www.lighting.co.uk/news/mit-creates-led-that-cools-its-surrounding-environment/8627537.article
<geirha> tøft
<RoyK> mhm
<RoyK> entropi er noe jeg ikke forstår...
<RoyK> men - komme seg ut en tur, kanskje. sykkeltur på glattisen :D
<Mathias> Solskogen: å?
<RoyK> Mathias: se killall5
<RoyK> Mathias: på BSD og SysV-systemer er killall som killall5 på linux
<Mathias> damn
<Mathias> jaja
<Mathias> bruker jo kun debian og ubuntu :P
<RoyK> prøv killall5 -9 og lær fort :D
<Mathias> fint å bruke for å herpe skiten? :P
<RoyK> den brukes ved shutdown
<RoyK> når den sier "sending all processes the KILL signal" osv
<Mathias> ahh
<Solskogen> Mathias: Det er lett å tro at linux == unix - det kan bite deg i røven.
<Mathias> om det gjør det har man alltids drapsknappen
<Mathias> den finnes i sikringsskapet og er som regel merket med "hovedsikring"
<RoyK> Mathias: det er jo ikke alltid du er ved maskinen, da...
<Mathias> true
<RoyK> Mathias: og å gjøre noe sånt som killall på en server, kan være litt dumt
<Solskogen> og det kan hende du ikke finner maskinen
<Solskogen> ref. http://bash.org/?5273
<RoyK> som da jeg kjørte killall -1 httpd for å be apache om å laste konfigen sin på nytt (10+ år siden på en tru64 unix)
<Mathias> Solskogen: tvilsomt at jeg klarer å fysisk miste en laptop/maskin :P
<RoyK> noe som gjorde at alt av prosesser fikk seg en hangup
<Mathias> telefonen er et annet spørsmål
 * RoyK synes ubuntu4phones skal komme snart
<Mathias> har klart å lure den inn mellom undermadrassen og madrassen
<Mathias> i søvne
<RoyK> begynner å bli litt sutrete på canonical - de kjører mer og mer lukket utvikling
<Mathias> men da skal jeg slåss litt med virtualbox
<RoyK> hvorfor ikke kvm?
<Mathias> skal prøve beesmart iptv-opplegg :P
<hjd> RoyK: Det kommer da en developer preview til neste uke? http://www.canonical.com/content/touch-developer-preview-ubuntu-be-published-21-february-2013
<RoyK> goodie
<RoyK> kanskje jeg får plass til den på min aldrende htc hero :D
<RoyK> nexus 4 virker som en god kandidat for neste telefon :)
 * sweaty er gira og drikker redbull
 * Mathias drikker luft og puster vann
<sweaty> rare rare skapning
<Mathias> så treg no.archive.ubuntu.com skulle være
<Mathias> makser ut på 400 kbyte/s
 * RoyK taster med en fyr på #ubuntu-offtopic som spør om hjelp til å installere på en celeron 500MHz...
<Mathias> hahahaha
<RoyK> litt spes, når du får omtrent like mye guff ut av en rpi
<RoyK> ser at pi-en ligger på 400 hos digital impuls nå
<hjd> Nice, jeg ante ikke at de solgte PIer...
<Mathias> ingenting som er like godt å se som "[ OK ]" etter at noe har failet :P
<Mathias> centos faktisk :o
<RoyK> quisling
<Mathias> første gangen jeg har sett en installasjon av et OS gå så raskt :P
<RoyK> prøv å installere en minimal debian
<RoyK> *det* går fort
<Mathias> går også fort å reflashe telefonen :P
<Mathias> trenger virkelig en ny maskin snart
<RoyK> søt, liten i7-basert dings med en halv terabyte med ssd? :D
 * RoyK har en sånn en
<Mathias> litt kraftigere :P
<Mathias> sprekeste i7-en
<RoyK> laptop?
<Mathias> nau
<Mathias> er ferdige med de
<RoyK> http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=766047 <-- her får du veldig mye for penga...
<RoyK> 8 kjerner på 4GHz er stas
<Mathias> usj, amd
<Mathias> skal ikke lage en grill :P
<RoyK> er ikke rare forskjellen mellom intel og amd
<RoyK> begge virker og begge har god strømstyring
<RoyK> kjørte opp noen bokser på gamlejobben med 2x12-kjerners opteron, og de klokka seg opp og ned dynamisk etter lasta
<RoyK> dvs intel har hyperthreading, som kan være fint for enkelte typer last, som tungt lastede web- eller epostservere, virtualisering osv
<RoyK> men ikke til stort annet
<Mathias> blir nok en del virtualisering på boksen :P
<RoyK> jaha
<RoyK> hvor mange vm-er?
<RoyK> 10? 20? 50?
<Mathias> det aner jeg ikke ennå
<RoyK> du skal ha rimelig mye virtualisering før du trenger ht
<Mathias> men kjøper mest fordi en ting, er så jævla drittlei trege maskiner
<RoyK> problemet med ht er at det også gjør effektiv L1 og L2-cache mindre
<RoyK> siden de virtuelle cpu-ene deler cache
<Mathias> har slitt med trege og jævlige maskiner helt siden starten
<RoyK> tror ikke 8 kjerner på 4GHz kommer til å bli spesielt tregt :P
<RoyK> kjører du opp 20 vm-er på en sånn en, vil det nok gå greit unna
<RoyK> og da snakker jeg samtidig kjørende vm-er
<RoyK> under last
<RoyK> men da trenger du jo mye minne også, 32GB eller noe
<sweaty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DCMZZRTbR-Q
<Mathias> det forklarer så mye, spilte av en singel i spotify, begynte å lure på hvorfor sangen hadde vart i 30 minutter
<RoyK> på jobb kjører vi 128GB på vmware-nodene
<Mathias> RoyK: satser på 32 gb
<Mathias> kan rote fram den handlelista om en stund
<Mathias> skal bare la vm'en blir ferdig med installasjonen
<RoyK> men hvorfor bruker du virtualbox?
<Mathias> den dakars maskinen har en load på 5 og hdden er ekstremt aktiv (kanskje godt med litt trening avogtil?)
<RoyK> høy load betyr normalt at i/o er tregt
<RoyK> stapp inn en ssd eller et lite lass med snurredisker i raid
<Mathias> skal man ikke se helt vekk fra
<Mathias> treg fujitsu-disk
<RoyK> hva sier smartctl -i ?
<Mathias> måtte selvfølgelig installere det
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/50FAM1dr
<RoyK> prøv smartctl -x på den
<RoyK> greit å se om den har logga mye feil :P
<Mathias> der var vm'en ferdig da
<RoyK> men Mathias - har du prøvd kvm/libvirt/virt-manager etc? funker ofte bedre enn vbox
<Mathias> nei
<Mathias> men trengte bare noe for å kjøre beesmart i
<Mathias> http://pastebin.com/ev3YRQRv
<RoyK> Mathias: om du installerer sysstat og skrur den på, så vil du få en grei oversikt over hvordan maskinen yter
<RoyK> som regel er ikke cpu problemet
<Mathias> fint å få tips :D
<RoyK> selv en gammel core2duo vil funke fint
<RoyK> det vanligste er treg disk
<RoyK> etter det, lite minne
<Mathias> hva heter det man skal kjøre da? :P
<RoyK> kjør "sar"
<RoyK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664216/ <-- eksempel
<RoyK> statistikken oppdateres jevnlig
<RoyK> her fra en server som driver med noe datamigrering http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664228/ <-- du ser at iowait er høy
<RoyK> evt kjør sar 1 10
<RoyK> 1 som i antall sekunder mellom hver sample, 10 som i antall samples
<Mathias> Cannot open /var/log/sysstat/sa16: No such file or directory
<RoyK> ja, du må skru den på i /etc/default/sysstat og så starte den
<Mathias> og om jeg lager en tom fil/mappe så bare: Invalid system activity file: /var/log/sysstat/sa16
<Mathias> og den står på "true"
<RoyK>  /etc/init.d/sysstat start
<Mathias> derja
<RoyK> se man sar - du kan hente ut *mye* info med den der
<Mathias> gjør ikke noe spesielt nå den vmen
<Mathias> henter bare pakker
<RoyK> Mathias: sjekk sar - så ser du at den oppdaterer seg...
<RoyK> Mathias: du bør kanskje også se på munin
<Mathias> har den kjørende kontinuerlig
<Mathias> så når maskinen blir sirup skal jeg se
<RoyK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DCMZZRTbR-Q
<Mathias> snart er det systemet endelig oppe :D
<RoyK> skål ;)
<jho_> gooood lørdag folkens...
<RoyK>  
<RoyK> ja, god morgen
<RoyK> nå er det kveld
<RoyK> og pj harvey på god lyd
<RoyK> mh
#ubuntu-no 2013-02-17
<Mathias> mornmorn
<Mathias> ingen av dere som sitter på stream-urlene til nrk?
<Mathias> helvette, de har fått drm
<Mathias> skulle så jævlig hatt de streamene på STB'ene
<Mathias> men er så lol at jeg har 3 mediesenter i hus :P
<Mathias> en til hver TV :D
<IvarB> morn
<Mathias> mrn
<hjd> mn
<Mathias> hmm
<sweaty> morgen
<Mathias> æmm ærr ænn
<Mathias> hmm
<Mathias> mulig å sette bufferstørrelsen opp på nfs?
<geirha> man 5 nfs
<RoyK> bufferstørrelse?
<Mathias> ja, driver å ripper dvder til en nfs-share og er på trådløs
<Mathias> så stopper den opp i et par minutter for at bufferen skal tømmes så starter den opp igjen
<RoyK> k
<Mathias> noe som gjør at hele prosessen tar lengere tid
<Mathias> geirha: bare jeg som er blind eller? finner ikke noe der med mindre det er wsize og rsize du mener?
<geirha> Antar det
<RoyK> Mathias: hva sier sar nå?
<Mathias> veldig lite
<Mathias> gjør ikke noe :P
<RoyK> heh
<Mathias> noen gode rauterforslag?
<RoyK> ku?
<RoyK> de rauter jo som kjent godt
<Mathias> router for de som ikke snakker mathiask
<RoyK> det meste funker
<RoyK> men om du finner noe som støtter ddwrt, så er det jo stas
<RoyK> dd-wrt er fint ;)
<Mathias> openwrt or die, men wrt54gl ver 1.1 liker ikke 5 mbyte/s hver vei inn og ut
<RoyK> wrt54g er vel bare 802.11g
<Mathias> tryner hver 120. sekund ellernoe
<RoyK> litt utdatert i dag
<Mathias> jep
<Mathias> p
<Mathias> men den er stabil og funker helt fint
<RoyK> joda, dønn stabil
<Mathias> ikke akkurat dønn stabil
<RoyK> cisco måtte spise noen kameler på grunn av den
<Mathias> trenger en reboot hver 7.-14. dag
<RoyK> har ikke sett det
<RoyK> men igjen, bruker ikke den lenger
<Mathias> men brickes den er det bare å kortslutte flashchippen på den :P
<RoyK> brukte en dlink-sak ei stund
<Mathias> er jo udødelig
<RoyK> klarte å bricke noen av de dlink-greiene
<Mathias> de dør som fluer
<RoyK> ligger visst oppe i bokhylla
<Mathias> bare du ser stygt på de tryner de
<RoyK> neida, du må være litt slemmere
<Mathias> det som er morsomt er at jeg ikke merker noe fuck med ssh'en
<Mathias> ser at hastigheta i transmission går i gulvet avogtil
<RoyK> trenger jo ikke være ruteren sin feil
<Mathias> den har en historie med å tryne når jeg kjører mye trafikk gjennom den
 * RoyK tester OmniOS
<Mathias> morsomt
<Mathias> eltele tillater jævla høye peaks tydeligvis
<Mathias> upload på 8 mbyte/s i 60 sek
<IvarB> hm tips til dings som kan gjøre dette: kobles til via bluetooth, enkel, kan kobles til eksterne høytallere (innfelte takhøyttalere feks)
<IvarB> forslag?
<Mathias> finnes jo sånn bluetooth-dongle-ish-sak
<IvarB> ja, men den må klare å drive litt over headset størrelse høyttalere da
<Mathias> så med innebygd amp?
<IvarB> en liten en ja
<IvarB> skal bare ha lyd på badet
<IvarB> spotify fra tlf/tablet etc
<IvarB> Mathias: btw, router forslag: http://www.mikrotik.com/
<IvarB> http://www.roc-noc.com/Mikrotik-Desktop-Routers/
<Mathias> http://routerboard.com/RB2011UAS-2HnD-IN den så fin ut
<RoyK> lurer litt på hva du skal med mpls på en sånn dings
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-10
<geirha> «Programmet Manning brukte heter «Wget», og er godt kjent i hacker-kretser.»  (hihi)
<dr0> hah
<dr0> Er det for windows eller no? =)
<geirha> Det finnes helt sikkert en og annen wget.exe man kan laste ned
<dr0> hehe
<dr0> cygwin kanskje :p
<Mathias> geirha: finnes en wget.exe ja
<Mathias> har måttet bruke den flere ganger
<dr0> Mathias: MÃ¥ttet?t :P
<Mathias> firefox sin nedlaster er ikke fan av å avbrytes på ubuntuisoer
<dr0> wget er fint med sin bandwidt limitering da, for de med ikke alt for bred linje
<Mathias> -c er fin den også :p
<geirha> for ubuntu-isoer foretrekker jeg bittorrent eller zsync
<Mathias> vel det tok ikke lang tid :P
<Mathias> 2,5 min på en ubuntu-iso :P
<Mathias> http://screencloud.net/v/WUP
<IvarB> geirha: hahahaha
<RoyK> wget er virkelig et farlig verktøy!
<RoyK> tenk om han hadde brukt nmap!
<RoyK> det er jo hackerverktøyet fra helvete
<Dry_Lips> geirha, er det i forbindelse med denne artikkelen at du trekker fram wget? ---> http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2014/02/french-journalist-fined-4000-plus-for-publishing-public-documents/
<Dry_Lips> Franks journalist dømt for å laste ned filer som lå åpent tilgjengelig på internet, og som var indexert av google
<Dry_Lips> *fransk
<RoyK> wget er da offisielt et hackerverktøy!
<Aeyoun> Det har det da vært lenge. Mange som User-Agent sniffer og sperrer det.
<Aeyoun> Har patchet bort det hver gang jeg kommer over det.
<Aeyoun> Til og med fjernet "wget" komponenten fra diverse User-Agents for å unngå sniffingen.
<geirha> Dry_Lips: http://www.itavisen.no/nyheter/s%C3%A5-enkelt-var-det-173543
<geirha> heh, har endra teksten nå
<RoyK> "oppdateringer på vei" <-- nå sperrer de sannsynligvis for wget også ;)
<Aeyoun> Ekte hackere bruker curl.
<RoyK> ja, eller bare skriver noe sjøl ;)
<RoyK> curl er jo perl-basert
<RoyK> funker fett med perl alene også
<RoyK> og garantert python og til og med ymse mikkesoftting som VB/.net
<Dry_Lips> Ah, ok, takk, geirha
<RoyK> flott!
<RoyK> Plantasjen går foran
<RoyK> nå lanserer de fuglekasse for rødspette også!
<Malinux> på tide. Rødspettene har følt seg diskriminert i årevis nå
<RoyK> ja, stakkars fuglen/fisken ;)
<RoyK> tror kanskje den jevne rødspette vil mistrives litt i ei sånn kasse ;)
<RoyK> http://www.nettavisen.no/sport/vinter/article3754056.ece
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-11
<lolcat> morn
<Aeyoun> God morgen?
<lolcat> jau
<lolcat> fant 6.44 bitcoin idag
<Dry_Lips> oi, lucky you!
<lolcat> jau
<lolcat> da mangler jeg bare noen
<Mathias> lolcat: :o
<skandix> morgen
<vlt> morn
<RoyK> morgen
<skandix> hvordan står det til?
<Mathias> mrn
 * Mathias har flyttet på stasjonæren idag
<Mathias> så nå er "stue"bordet skrivebord :P
<Mathias> må bare finne noe så jeg får vinklet TVen rett :p
<Mathias> *laste ned enda en ubuntu-iso*
 * skandix sitter å kikker på hvor mye trafikk som kommer inn og ut på color line båtene.
<Aeyoun> lolcat: fant de på gata da?
<Mathias> damnit, får bare 80 mbit nå :\
<Aeyoun> Dette er vel #ubuntu-no-offtopic temaer?
<Mathias> jepp :P
<Mathias> men så er det ingen som dør om vi er litt offtopic her iblant
<skandix> lolcat: hvordan fant du 6.44 bitcoins
<Mathias> skandix: er vel noen som har mistet de </le stille>
<skandix> one does simply miste bitcoins
<Mathias> uff, ikke du også
<skandix> hva da?
 * _404`d snur blikket mot taket
<Mathias> å eksponere meg for sånt :p
<skandix> ... :/
 * Aeyoun venter fortsatt på å få ut penger fra Mt. Gox etter BitCoin-salg i desember.
<skandix> hmm
<Mathias> merkes godt på hastighetene her at apene på skolen oppdaterer facebooken sin i friminuttet
<skandix> hehe
<Mathias> går fra 80-90 mbit ned til 5-8
<skandix> nei, jeg får gå og ta meg lucnh
<Aeyoun> Mathias: «medelevene»
<Aeyoun> Ev. «furuskogen» (en haug «furuer», furu fra «dust» skrevet med T9)
<Mathias> Aeyoun: om jeg hadde hatt en brukbar mikrofon som jeg kunne plassert uti gangen her hadde du enten trodd at jeg bor på lukket avdeling, eller en dyrehage
<Aeyoun> Husk å tweete/facebooke deres #ilovefs meldinger på fredag førstkommende! :) https://fsfe.org/news/2014/news-20140211-01.nb.html
<Aeyoun> Lite valentinesdikt til Ubuntu, kanskje?
<geirha> puh, flaks jeg ikke er på twitter eller facebook!
<IvarB> ?
<geirha> da slipper jeg valentinstyret
<IvarB> ja, det har blitt kommersialisert til døde det også
<geirha> Å? det har vært ikke-kommersielt?
<IvarB> hehe
<IvarB> godt poeng
<Aeyoun> Scheduled for: 11:43am · 14 Feb 14
<Aeyoun> Free-software will be my Valentine this year. #ilovefs
<lolcat> skandix: de bare laa og slang paa hardisken
<geirha> Så det er det "Bitcoin mining" går ut på altså? grave gjennom gamle hardisker?
<IvarB> lolcat: du "fant" mao. 27500 kr
<lolcat> IvarB: jau
<lolcat> Blir mer 26750 hvis jeg selger i nroge
<IvarB> slår meg selv i hode daglig fordi jeg ikke kjøpte 100 btc den gangen jeg tenkte på det
<IvarB> når det hadde kosta 600kr ellerno
<IvarB> hadde jo vært til en bil i dag
<lolcat> kjopte 160, men glemte passordet :P
<lolcat> eller kjopte 225
<lolcat> men solgte 65 og glemte 160
<lolcat> de jeg har naa kostet vel saan 500-1000
<lolcat> per stykk :P
 * Aeyoun har bare utvunnet de selv
<lolcat> Aeyoun: mange?
<Aeyoun> 3–4
<RoyK> noen her som er stø i python?
<geirha> Definer "stø"
<dagerik> IvarB: du slår deg selv i hodet?
<dagerik> skal du følge den logikken burde du i kveld kjøpe litt valuta av alle de hundre forskjellige kryptovaluttaene som fins nå og har lav verdi
<Dry_Lips> En skal ikke gråte over spilt melk...
<Dry_Lips> ...ihvertfall ikke hvis en har laktoseintoleranse!
<RoyK> hehe
<skandix> lolcat: nice!
<IvarB> heeh
<IvarB> dagerik: metaforisk ;)
<dagerik> skal kjope ssd for aller forste gang
<dagerik> 128GB fylles vel ganske raskt opp
<dagerik> http://www.prisguide.no/produkt/sandisk-ultra-plus-ssd-256-gb-179117
<dagerik> 1199
<Malinux> ssd er vel enda relativt dyrt, men 128GB fylles vel opp relativt fort, men komer jo an på hva du skal ha på den også. Dualboote Ubuntu + windows f.eks.
<Malinux> windows legger jo beslag på mye plass
 * Dry_Lips har 2 disker, en liten ssd på 64GB og en stor HDD til lagringsplass
<dagerik> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10000274/1460103-ug802-dual-core-android-4-1-jellybean-mini-pc-4gb
<dagerik> hva er dette? chromecast?
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-12
<skandix> morn
<eyfour> ahoi
<vlt> morn
<skandix> hvordan står det til her da?
<eyfour> Er det noen her som følger 14.04 og noterer manglende eller direkte feilaktige norske oversettelser av programmer? Gi gjerne beskjed, så oversetter/retter jeg alt jeg rekker.
<skandix> kult
<eyfour> Det vil si, vi har oversikt på Launchpad over hva som mangler oversettelser, men det er ikke alltid vi vet hva folk bruker oftest (og som dermed bør prioriteres først).
 * skandix bruker for det meste engelsk linux ^^
<eyfour> Det vil jeg tro at de fleste gjør. Resten av operativsystemet, derimot.... :P
<Mathias> eyfour: bruker også å ha den på engelsk
<Mathias> når jeg tenker meg om, jeg har alt på engelsk :o
<eyfour> Mathias: er det fordi du synes at de norske oversettelsene er dårlige, eller fordi du generelt foretrekker å forholde deg til programvare på engelsk?
<Mathias> kombinasjon av begge
<Mathias> har opplevd å få både nynorsk, bokmål og dansk i samme setning
<Mathias> det er morsomme greier :p
<eyfour> Haha
<eyfour> Skjønner
<geirha> chrome har hatt noen stygge oversettelser i det siste, men jeg tror de kommer fra oppstrøm
<geirha> *chrome og chromium
<eyfour> Det stemmer.
<eyfour> Eller...vent
<eyfour> Ser ut som om prosjektet har begynt å bruke Launchpad. Det kan både være årsaken og gode nyheter.
<eyfour> geirha: har du noen verstingeksempler? Jeg prøver gjerne å forbedre noen av dem.
<geirha> Ingenting jeg kan ta fra husken
<eyfour> Skriv ned fraser når du møter på dem, så tar vi det derfra :)
<geirha> Når man høyreklikker ei lenke får man noen valg ala "kopiér linken ..."  (har bare engelsk språk på systemet jeg sitter på for øyeblikket)
<Mathias> haha
<Mathias> kanskje litt copý/pasté?
<eyfour> Hehe
<eyfour> geirha: Finner ikke den frasen i noen av chromium-pakkene, men skal ta det med i neste brannslukkings-google-runde.
 * eyfour går jevnlige jaktrunder på Launchpad og fjerner vanlige oversettelsesfeil og inkonsekvente bøyninger (kjønn, aksenttegn, snikanglifisering, kan ikke vs. klarte ikke, vil bli vs. blir, osv..)
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-13
<skandix> morn
<citoyen> mrn
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-14
<skandix> morn
<citoyen> mrn
<Dry_Lips> oj, Ubuntu skifter ut Upstart og skal bruke SystemD istedenfor... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/ubuntu-debian-switching-systemd
<geirha> Huff. Upstart var jo lovende.
<Dry_Lips> Personlig vet jeg ikke nok om forskjellene til at jeg har noen sterk mening for eller imot... Men er klar over at Systemd har vært kontroversielt.
<skandix> yess, HELG :D
<skandix> god helg
<Dry_Lips> god helg alle sammen!
<Aeyoun> YES
 * Mathias tok helg igår ;Å
<Mathias> ;P*
<Aeyoun> Fin, fint. Blir så mye enklere å pakke utenfor repositoriet om begge bruker det samme.
<Aeyoun> Enklere å tilby tredjeparts DEB-pakker som fungerer for både Debian og Ubuntu, altså.
#ubuntu-no 2014-02-15
<qwebirc79814> hei
<hjd> qwebirc79814: hallo :)
<qwebirc79814> jeg har opplevet noe rart. når jeg velger full skjerm modus på youtube. så får jeg ofte et mindre bilde. mens vis jeg bruker andre sider som bruker flash får jeg skjerm dekkende bilde. andre som har dette probleme. eventuelt noen som vet hvordan jeg kan fikse dette?
<qwebirc79814> hvis dette var litt uklart skjevet kan jeg prøve si det på en annen måte
<qwebirc79814> skrevet
<qwebirc79814> jeg får full skjerm men selve bildet "videoen" er komprimert til en liten letter box med svart bakrund
<hjd> Så den tar hele området på skjermen, men viser selve videoen på en mindre del av den?
<qwebirc79814> dette har hitil bare skjedd på youtube
<qwebirc79814> ja
<hjd> Høres snodig ut. Har du sjekket om du har samme oppførsel med en annen nettleser?
<qwebirc79814> andre sider får jeg opplåst slik det skal være
<qwebirc79814> vis jeg bare forstørre "control + / control - ) alså vanlig zoom følger bildet/ videoen etter. men fullskjerm vil ikke fulle ut skjermen
<qwebirc79814> vis dere har noen videosider dere vil jeg skal teste som dere ikke har problem med så kan jeg det
<qwebirc79814> for jeg vet ikke om det er flash player eller youtube som gjør denne feil innstillingen
<qwebirc79814> og vis eg kan bare gå på instilling eller på en eller annen meny og rette dette så hadde det vært supert også
<hjd> Det er litt vanskelig å si hva det kan komme av, siden jeg ikke har vært borti problemet.
<hjd> Hvis du er logget inn på youtube, kan du forsøke å logge ut og se om det samme skjer da, men jeg ser egentlig ikke helt hvordan det skulle spille inn på noe
<hjd> Ellers ville jeg sjekket om problemet også er der hvis du går til youtube i en annen nettleser
<qwebirc79814> jeg bruker firefox
<hjd> Tenker jeg tar kvelden snart.
<hjd> qwebirc79814: Jeg håper du finner ut av problemet ditt :) Lørdagskvelden er kanskje ikke tidspunktet det er flest her inne, men det kan hende noen andre har en løsning.
#ubuntu-no 2015-02-13
<gjest001> hi
<gjest001> heyyyyy
<gjest001> hi
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-19
<dinkydau> jeg skal skrive sudo swapoff -all
<dinkydau> i terminalen
<dinkydau> men jeg finner ikke -
<dinkydau> "-"
<dinkydau> den kommer ikke når jeg trykker det jeg pleier
<dinkydau> driver å skal installeren ubuntu 14.04
<dinkydau> jeg har trykka ctrl alt f1 for å få opp terminalen
<dinkydau> å jeg finner ikke ut hva jeg skal trykke for å få -
<dinkydau> -
<Mathias> dinkydau: du har sikkert amerikansk layout
<Mathias> prøv å trykk på +
<RoyK> det er swapoff -a
<RoyK> sudo swapoff -a
<RoyK> eller som Mathias skreiv, bruk +-tasten
<RoyK> -a eller --all
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-20
<dinkydau> hvordan skrur jeg av trykking på touch paden på laptopen?
<dinkydau> Lubuntu 14.04
<dinkydau> ikke knappene
<dinkydau> men touch funksjonen
<dinkydau> Velkommen til Ubuntu-no || Still spørsmål du lurer på her, men vær tålmodig og vent på svar
 * dinkydau holder pusten ^^,
<dinkydau> Blueking du er faen meg overalt
<dinkydau> CapsAdmin \o
<dinkydau> CapsAdmin: du må joine å idle på #thailand da :D
<dinkydau> irc.norbits.net
#ubuntu-no 2016-02-21
<dinkydau> hvordan skrur man av "trykking" på touchpaden på laptop i Lubuntu 14.04?
<dinkydau> må jeg installere noe settings
<dinkydau> som ikke er default gui settings i Lubuntu
<dinkydau> men som kansje er i ubuntu
 * Blueking slaps dinkydau around a bit with a large trout
<RoyK> Blueking: det blir ikke flere folk her ved å klaske til folk med fisk ;)
 * geirha klasker RoyK litt rundt med en gummihøne
<geirha> enn nå da?
<Blueking> hvor står det at jeg bruker fisk ?
 * Blueking tror RoyK er fan av asterix
 * dinkydau posta nettop ett spørsmål på ubuntu norge gruppa på face :)
<geirha> Blueking: trout == ørret
<RoyK> asterix? asterisk?
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-13
<gab_> noen som har forslag til konsulentselskaper som vi kan leie Linux-hoder fra ... Vi må prøve å spørre flere enn bare Redpill Linpro
<Malinux> litt usikker, men denne siden, som ikke ser veldig oppdatert ut, har en oversikt over ulike firmaer. Kan jo være et sted å lete etter alternativer? http://www.linux.no/gullinux.html
<gab_> Malinux: Takk skal titte
<RoyK> gmh: jeg har bare brukt linpro... kan høre her
<ducasse> "...fører Caldera Open Linux..." - ikke helt oppdatert, nei :)
<gab_> Var i grunn få linker som forstsatt virka aktuelle, og av de var det få som fortsatt førte et sted, og til slutt satt jeg vel igjen med 1 eller 2 som teoretisk sett kunne brukes ...
<RoyK> gab_: vent litt - skal høre her
<gab_> ok
<RoyK> basefarm skal visst ha konsulenttjenester også
<RoyK> atea har vel en og annen linux-nisse også, men det er vel ikke akkurat deres spesialfelt (som om de har noe - det er vel bare vi-er-størst-feltet som er deres)
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-14
<gmh> Jeg har 2x500gb i mdadm raid 1 som jeg skulle ha frigjort.
<gmh> Kan jeg nappe ut en og sette i en på 2TB i dens plass
<gmh> vil den bygge raid på ny da slik at jeg kan nappe ut den andre å sette i en på 2TB der også? :P
<Malinux> du må først fjerne den ene med mdadm --remove /dev/mdX /dev/sdX
<Malinux> men om du kan sette inn en på 2TB, RoyK gjorde ikke vi en test på det i en vm en gang? Sette i større disker og når man hadde byttet alle, kunne man gjøre noe for å bruke den ekstra plassen?
<Malinux> gmh: det ser ut til at det skal fungere: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Growing#Expanding_existing_partitions
<gmh> Malinux: jeg trenger ikke den ekstra plassen
<gmh> jeg må bare ivareta data frem til den nye serveren er oppe og kan ta over :D
<gmh> Og i den skal jeg ha de to diskene som står i den gamle :D
<gmh> Proxmox eller ESXi?
<Malinux> gmh: okey, uansett, i følge linken jeg sendte, ser det i alle fall ut til at det fungerer
<gmh> Kjempe det, da er det en mulighet. Tenker raid10 over 4x500gb. Leste en plass at du kan lage raid10 på to disker og at du kan utvide raid 3 i mdadm 3.3 og senere.
<gmh> Så alternativ to er å sette opp raid10 over to disker (virker ganske ubrukelig) for så å utivde med to disker til når ting er kommet på plass.
<Malinux> ja, det siste der vet jeg rett og slett ikke :)
<gmh> Ja det er noe med det som ikke klaffer så fint hos meg heller så hadde vært best å frigjøre de siste to diskene på forhånd :)
<Malinux> hvorfor ikke raid-6?
<Malinux> i stedet for raid-10?
<RoyK> raid 1+0 er fint hvis man trenger mer iops
<RoyK> (men 10 er ikke noe raidnivå - det er bare en pluss null, man striper et lass med speil)
<RoyK> evt raid 0+1 hvis du har veldig gode grunner eller er på vei inn på sikra avdeling på dikemark
<RoyK> men ikke velg 1+0 til generell bruk - den raid10-stakken (som heter raid10) i md er utdatert og veldig lite fleksibel
<Malinux> raidavdeling a på dikemark
<RoyK> Malinux: ja - det er der pasientene kan få bruke disketter til raid, for å passe på at de ikke skader hverken sine egne eller andres data ;)
<Malinux> :p
<gmh> så jeg setter opp raid 1 og 0 i to omganger
<gmh> ikke raid10
<RoyK> hvorfor trenger du 1+0?
<RoyK> hvis det er av sikkerhetshensyn, er raid6 bedre
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-15
<RoyK> gmh: jeg bruker raid1+0 til én ting: marvin.karlsbakk.net, en boks jeg har stående på bitraf - grunnen er enkel, den kjører noen få vm-er og datadiskene i den er 2TB 5k4rpm
<RoyK> på zfs
<RoyK> så for å få litt mer ut av iops, er det kjørt opp med stripa speil pluss litt ssd-cache
<gmh> Proxmox du bruker da?
<gmh> Jeg kan få til en 60gb ssd
<gmh> og 4x500gb 7200RPM i 1+0
<RoyK> bruker debian + kvm + libvirt + zfs + mdraid (sistnevnte for rota)
<RoyK> ikke noe fancy
<RoyK> ikke bruk 1+0 med mindre du trenger ekstra iops
<RoyK> har du ssd-caching og vanlige, ikke spesielt krevende vm-er, er sjansen heller liten for at du skulle trenge noe
<gmh> Raid 5 da?
<gmh> Jeg trenger jo ikke den ekstra plassen
<RoyK> funker det også
<RoyK> men r6 er litt greiere med tanke på sikkerhet
<RoyK> og 4 disker i r6 er sikrere enn 4 disker i  1+0
<RoyK> bare gjør matten
<gmh> Takk for gode tips :)
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-16
<gmh> Noen erfaring med "rebuild" av mdadm raid 1?
<gmh> Vanlig 7200RPM spinnedisk, 500gb disker. Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, men i "produksjon" så det vil jo være litt (minimalt) med aktivitet under rebuild.
<gmh> Snakker vi timer eller dager? :P
<Malinux> gmh: det kommer litt an på, men neppe dager, om det er 7200rpm-disker og 500GB
<gmh> Bra, takk :)
<Malinux> det kommer an på instillingene, samt diskkontroller også
<gmh> Er en Futjitsu Simens tx100 s3 tower server
<gmh> diskkontroller på hovedkortet
<gmh> Kan det være en ide å krympe partisjonene først?
<gmh> Er maks 20gb i bruk av 500 liksom
<gmh> Synd å måtte kopiere 500gb, når 480 er ingenting :P
<Malinux> jeg tviler på at krymping av partisjonene har noe med hastigheten på rebuild å gjøre, men RoyK kan nok svare mer presist på det enn meg.
<Malinux> den skal jo rebuilde selve raidet, partisjonene ligger jo på toppen av det igjen
<gmh> Sant nok, ikke alltid mine tanker er like gjennomtenkt :)
<Malinux> nei, sånn er det vel med de flestes tanker?
<gmh> ^^
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-17
<RoyK> gmh: kommer ikke an på kontroller, med mindre det er en PCI-kontroller fra 2003 eller noe - er det noenlunde moderne (les: ikke noe særlig mer enn 10 år gammelt), burde det funke fint og gi deg rundt 50MB/s i verste fall
<RoyK> det er 180GB/t
<RoyK> så nei - det tar ikke halve natta ;)
<gmh> Konge det. Skal prøve meg på det nå, aldri gjort det før, håper jeg ikke kødder til raidet.
<Malinux> går nok ganske fint
<gmh2> Gikk ikke så bra det :P
<gmh2> Markerte begge partisjonene på sdb som faulty og så fjernet dem fra raid, etter reboot havner jeg i initramfs
<Malinux> partisjonene på sdb? hvordan laget du dette raidet, og booter du fra det?
<gmh2> ja
<gmh2> Laget når jeg installerte 14.04 lts
<gmh2> https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/linux-raid-replace-failed-harddisk/
<gmh2> fulgte den ned til "shutdown -h now"
<Malinux> okey, så du hadde en av diskene i raidet som U og ikke begge som __ ?
<Malinux> hva skjer i initramfs om du skriver exit? booter den da?
<gmh2> begge var U
<gmh2> UU
<gmh2> booter ikke nei, får mye ekkel info som jeg skjønner lite av :P
<Malinux> som hva da?
<Malinux> hei huayra
<gmh2> http://imgur.com/bcgRXbi
<gmh2> http://imgur.com/bcgRXBi
<Malinux> kanskje du burde kjørt en update-initramfs eller noe før du reboota, men kernel panic.
<gmh2> aldri hørt om initramfs før nå
<Malinux> ah
<Malinux> unasett, kan du boote opp en live-usb eller så?
<gmh2> webchat -_-
<gmh2> Jeg kan lage en å sjekke
<Malinux> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2192229&p=12867896#post12867896
<Malinux> som her. sjekke om du får satt sammen og sånt der
<gmh2> Dette er så langt utenfor min kunnskap at det er ekkelt, men jeg skal prøve :=)
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> kanskje du aller først, kan teste om du får bootet i rescue-mode
<Malinux> skal være under alternatives eller lignende i grub-menyen
<Malinux> advanced options for ubuntu, om du har et slikt valg der?
<Malinux> der, skal du ha noe recover-mode, om du før du lager en live-usb, kan sjekke om du får bootet den, så kan vi sjekke fra der.
<Malinux> men jeg må stikke litt. tilbake om 10-15 minutter
<gmh2> :)
<gmh2> http://imgur.com/1oBpdZW
<gmh2> Det er rescue mode
<gmh2> sda1 og sda5 stemmer
<gmh2> sda1 og sdb1 utgjorde md0
<gmh2> og sda5 og sdb5 utgjorde md1
<gmh2> men den sier noe com capacity change?
<Malinux> back
<Malinux> ja, det med capacity change skjønte jeg ikke helt. Er partisjonene like store?
<Malinux> evt. er diskene like store?
<gmh2> De er helt identiske
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> aner ikke jeg, men da tror jeg vi bør gå for live-usb
<gmh2> Fikk ikke 16.10 live-usb til å boote
<Malinux> fordi den ikke kommer til noe skikkelig shell
<gmh2> laster ned 14.04 nå
<Malinux> ok? hva skjedde?
<Malinux> og hvordan laget du den?
<gmh2> unetbootin
<gmh2> Kan lage den neste med dd
<Malinux> evt. kan du bruke startup disk creator i ubuntu?
<huayra> hei Malinux
<huayra> :)
<Malinux> :)
<huayra> gmh2, jeg har opplev at startup disk creator virker i enkelte tilfeller hvor unetbootin vil ikke leke med meg
<huayra> verdt å prøve
<RoyK> heej
<Malinux> heisann
<gmh2> nå har jeg en live usb her
<gmh2> 14.04.5
<Malinux> okey, får du bootet maskinen med den?
<gmh2> ja
<Malinux> fiint :)
<gmh2> Skal jeg prøve noe av det i linken din ?
<RoyK> gmh2: hva sier /proc/mdstat?
<Malinux> gmh2: vent litt med det der, så tar vi en titt i /proc/mdstat først :)
<gmh2> må jeg ikke mounte det raidet først?
<gmh2> Jeg er jo inne på "Try Ubuntu" :P
<Malinux> ikke for å sjekke /proc/mdstat :)
<Malinux> montering er jo av selve filsystemet, og har ikke noe med raidet å gjøre
<Malinux> skal se om jeg finner et hiarki som viser det visuelt
<gmh2> Den sier ingenting
<gmh2> unused devices none
<gmh2> er eneste
<RoyK> kjør
<RoyK> mdadm --assemble --scan
<RoyK> gmh2:
<gmh2> ja
<gmh2> måtte bare finne en tp-kabel
<Malinux> jeg fant ikke noe fint hiarki, og det er sikkert enda flere lag her, jeg ikke har med, men grovt sett er det one i denne duren: blokk-enhetene som /dev/sdX -> så md raid-greier -> også blir det filsystem -> og til slutt filssystemet med /
<gmh2> l
<gmh2> Den fant md0
<gmh2> 1 out of 2 disks
<gmh2> det er /
<gmh2> md1 er sikkert swap
<gmh2> så nå har jeg tilgang til alle filene
<gmh2> Får jeg oppdatert i form av "update-initramfs" herfra siden du antar det var det som manglet før jeg rebootet?
<Malinux> gmh2: ja, men du må først komme inn i det systemet, så du kan ikke bare kjøre den der
<gmh2> ....
<Malinux> men denne forklarer hvordan man chrooter seg inn i filsystemet på maskinen
<Malinux> altså, om du kjører update-initramfs nå, så kjører du den mot live-usb-en :)
<gmh2> forstår
<Malinux> om du gjør som det står her, men stopper når den ber deg kjører update-grub
<Malinux> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<Malinux> bare stopp opp når du har kjørt sudo chroot /mnt
<Malinux> så tror jeg du skal kjøre en update-initramfs -u
<gmh2> Hva gjør jeg med md1 da
<gmh2> som live-usb ikke finner
<Malinux> hm
<gmh2> det skal være sda5, mest sannsynligvis swap
<Malinux> var det bare den du hadde lagt swap på, du fant?
<gmh2> nei
<gmh2> den jeg har / på
<gmh2> jeg fant
<gmh2> sawp er den jeg ikke finner :P
<Malinux> ah, det skal ikke ha noe å si, tror jeg.
<Malinux> men jeg bare kom til å tenke på at det kan være vi trenger å kjøre sånn mount --bind på andre kataloger enn det som står i den guiden jeg sendte :)
<Malinux> ser ikke sånn ut, fant denne, som spesifikt omhandler å kjøre en update-initramfs
<Malinux> http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/fixing-broken-initrd-image-linux/
<gmh2> jeg har allerede chrootet
<Malinux> ah, goodie, da kan du hoppe til 4. der jeg linket til sist
<gmh2> følge den ut
<gmh2> 5 osv
<Malinux> ja
<Malinux> også den med update-grub
<gmh2> Da kommer testen :P
<Malinux> oki? :)
<Malinux> det med swap og md1, kan vi sikkert ta om/når maskinen booter normalt :)
<Malinux> blir vekke litt igjen, men tilbake igjen om ca 10
<gmh2> bootet rett inn i initramfs
<gmh2> exit gir tilsynelatende samme feilinformasjon
<gmh2> jeg må bort 30-45 min selv. Hente i barnehagen etc
<gmh2> Ja .. hva gjør jeg nå? Når det ikke virket.
<RoyK> pastebin /proc/mdstat
<RoyK> vil gjerne se hvordan ting ser ut først
<gmh2> uten å chroote?
<RoyK> har ikke noe å si
<gmh2> booter 14.04.5 live usb nå
<gmh3> http://pastebin.com/EifinZ8i
<gmh3> Skal jeg assemble?
<gmh3> her er etter --assemble --scan
<gmh3> http://pastebin.com/GkpS6qhp
<gmh3> RoyK: Hva tenker du om alt? :P
<RoyK> ser ut som et speil som mangler en disk
<gmh3> jA
<RoyK> hva har du på det? filsystem eller lvm?
<gmh3> fILSYSTEM
<gmh3> Oi
<gmh3> Mangler et speil da
<gmh3> som sikkert var sawp
<gmh3> swap *
<RoyK> hvor mange disker hadde du?
<gmh3> Det skal mangle en disk, prøver å bytte den ene disken.
<gmh3> 2
<RoyK> og to speil på de diskene?
<RoyK> eller ett?
<gmh3> 2
<gmh3> md0 og md1
<RoyK> pastebin lsblk
<gmh3> md0  var sda1 og sdb1
<gmh3> md1 var sda5 og sdb5 (tror dette var swap)
<RoyK> bruk lvm neste gang - litt mer fleksibelt
<RoyK> dvs lvm oppå md
<gmh3> http://pastebin.com/tg7M4gSh
<gmh3> sdb nå er minnepennen jeg booter fra
<gmh3> jeg fjernet sdb1 og sdb5 fra md0 og md1 etter å ha merket de som feilet
<gmh3> så shutdown
<gmh3> nå booter den bare inn i initramfs
<RoyK> hva har du på rota som du trenger?
<RoyK> dvs md0
<RoyK> og - hva med den gamle sdb? har du kobla den fra, eller har den bare dødd på seg?
<gmh3> Ingenting kjempeviktig, men tanken var å bytte begge diskene, 1 og 1, fordi jeg trenger de i den nye serveren. Så flytte inneholdet over når den nye var klar.
<gmh3> Har backup av det viktigiste
<gmh3> her var ideen å ha så liten nedetid  som mulig med tanke på at jeg måtte ha diskene som var i bruk
<RoyK> er begge diskene kobla opp nå?
<RoyK> eller har gamle sdb daua?
<gmh3> den lever
<gmh3> bare sda nå
<gmh3> sdb ligger her
<gmh3> er fjernet fra raidet da
<RoyK> skjønner ikke helt problemet her... har du kobla fra en disk og synes det er rart du ikke ser disken i speilet?
<gmh3> Jeg har kobla fra en disk og får ikke boote opp
<gmh3> å bygge speil på en ny disk
<RoyK> ubuntu, sant?
<gmh3> j
<gmh3> ja
<RoyK> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_from_Degraded_Disk
<RoyK> sett den?
<RoyK> ubuntu vil av en eller annen grunn ikke starte fra et raid som er degradert
<RoyK> fordiattedakannoegågalt
<RoyK> eller noe
<RoyK> sjøl om det er hele jævla poenget med et raid
<Malinux> ah, i sted, sa du jo at md0 stod i UU og ikke i U_
<Malinux> men da er den U_ eller _U, altså degraded
<RoyK> lurer på om ubuntu kanskje har gjort noe med den praksisen der
<RoyK> den er jo uansett helt på bærtur
<RoyK> disk tryna :( yey! vi har speil! la oss boote i recovery :(
<Malinux> den var til gmh3
<RoyK> ja, og min var til .* eller kanskje spesielt til ubuntu som helhet
<Malinux> ja, det tenkte jeg meg jo :)
<Malinux> jeg trodde vi hadde med et raid som var helt å gjøre jeg :p
<Malinux> ah, mulig det er misforståelse der, da jeg spurte som om det var noe som var i fortid, og ikke nå-tid
<Malinux> uansett, kanskje den booter om man får satt om i configen til å boote fra degraded raid
<gmh3> Den filen finnes ikke en gang
<RoyK> gmh3: etter chroot?
<gmh3> ja
<RoyK> etter chroot, dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<RoyK> tror kanskje det er noe der
<gmh3> http://pastebin.com/deNvEGUw
<RoyK> hm - er /var montert?
<RoyK> dvs hvis det er eget filsystem
<RoyK> eller - er root skrivbart?
<RoyK> pastebin 'mount'
<gmh3> http://pastebin.com/KUiREzAJ
<gmh3> mount /dev/md/0 /mnt
<gmh3> chroot /mnt
<RoyK> runlevel:/var/run/utmp: No such file or directory
<RoyK> har du /var/run? eller den fila?
<RoyK> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0.62-generic
<RoyK> grep: /boot/config-4.4.0.62-generic: No such file or directory
<RoyK> masse krøll der
<gmh3> har den fila
<gmh3> men holder kanskje ikke å mounte md0 og chroote?
<Malinux> gmh3: /dev/md/0 ? sikker på de ikke skal være /dev/md0 ?
<gmh3> ja på live usb
<gmh3> så blir det /dev/md/0
<RoyK> har ikke noe å si, egentlig
<Malinux> ok
<gmh3> uansett finner jeg ikke den filen
<gmh3> ikke får jeg kjørt den kommandoen heller
<RoyK> minner meg på hvorfor jeg bruker debiana på servere :P
<gmh3> kanskje jeg må --bind noe? slik vi gjorde når vi prøvde update-initramfs?
<RoyK> gmh3: hvilken kommando?
<RoyK> gmh3: etter chroot, prøv mount -a
<gmh3> skjer ingenting
<RoyK> og så dpkg-reconfigure mdadm
<gmh3> http://pastebin.com/YQC0v6mx
<gmh3> er jo noe som er galt
<gmh3> etter chroot
<RoyK> hm - har du prøvd å boote opp og etter at du kommer i rescue-greia, bare skrive "exit" for å fortsette oppstart som før?
<gmh3> kernel panic
<gmh3> ligger noen bilder av det over
<RoyK> kan du vise til riktig bilde? ;)
<gmh3> HAs
<gmh3> har ikke logg så langt tilbake
<gmh3> siden jeg har rebootet og styrt på
<RoyK> ta nytt bilde, da
<RoyK> siden andre ting også kan ha endra seg
<RoyK> evt er det kanskje greit å si at ok, fuck it, det gikk ikke denne gangen, får reinstallere
<RoyK> sist jeg gjorde dét, tok det en halvtime eller noe før ting var oppe igjen, og da skikkelig
<RoyK> av og til er dét det beste
<gmh3> Ender nok med det ja
<RoyK> men bruk debian, da, så slipper du det mølet til ubuntu
<RoyK> det er endel rare ting med ubuntu og server
<gmh3> Uansett må jeg afk en times tid, så ser vi .
<gmh3> så debian hadde bootet fra degraded raid1?
<Ko1ke> når min hdd auto-mounter seg, så mounter den seg på /media/brukernavn/HDD  "hvordan kan jeg få den til å mounte seg på /home/brukernavn/Nedlanstinger (automatisk)
<Mathias> Ko1ke: les deg opp på fstad og uuid
<Mathias> fstab*
<Ko1ke> Mathias: fstab er hvis jeg vil ha det mounta under oppstart av maskinen
<Ko1ke> er ikke det jeg mener
<Mathias> da kan du også ta en titt på gnome-disks
<Mathias> den er litt mer gooey
<gmh_> JJa .. er konklusjonen at det ikke kan reddes ? :p
<Ko1ke> Mathias: "gnome-disks" jeg har sett litt på det. men jeg er såppas blind at jeg ser ikke noen "instillinger knapp" for disken
<Malinux> gmh_: kanskje
<gmh_> Litt vanskelig å forholde seg til. Raid1 skal jo beskytte deg mot disk failure. Å fjerne en disk manuelt skulle da ikke være noe annereledes :/
<gmh_> jeg har jo ikke skrevet over den andre disken eller noe, men om jeg legger den til raidet igjen så vil den vel "rebuild" på ny. Den forholder seg vel ikke til at alt er der fra før?
<Mathias> Ko1ke: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/4nb2cgsyau3cxkx/Apps/Shutter/119%20GB%20Block%20Device%20%C3%A2%C2%80%C2%94%20-dev-ubuntu-vg-root_024.png
<Malinux> gmh_: kanskje det er mulig å få skrevet en ny mdadm.conf  i chroot?
<Malinux> problemet var vel at du ikke fant noen conf i /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf ?
<Malinux> uansett, om du først kan ta bilde av feilmeldingene igjen, ved oppstart, i fall det er noe som har endret seg siden sist :)
<gmh_> det skal jeg få gjort med en gang
<gmh_> den configen sjekket jeg ikke
<gmh_> jeg sjekket en boot_degradeable setting en annen plass
<Malinux> ah
<gmh_> men skal få rebootet med en gang å se hva initramfs sier. Forrige gang jeg sjekket var det likt som første gang, men gjør det igjen for sikkerhets skyld
<Malinux> gjør det :)
<gmh_> http://imgur.com/BQb8dmj
<gmh_> Når jeg chrooter til raidet så er /proc tom ?
<gmh_> NÃ¥r jeg fulgte den update-initramfs guiden
<gmh_> så brukte jeg mount ---bind /proc /mnt/proc
<gmh_> etter å ha mountet raidet til /mnt
<gmh_> ødela jeg noe da?
<Malinux> fikk du opp /proc da?
<Malinux> nei, skal ikke fjerne noe fra proc da tror jeg :)
<gmh_> cat /proc/mdstat var jo siste jeg gjorde før shutdown
<gmh_> etter å ha fjernet sdb fra raidet
<gmh_> og det virket jo
<Malinux> mhm :)
<Malinux> men, den configen, ligger under /etc
<gmh_> mdadm.conf?
<Malinux> om det er /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm du skulle finne i sted?
<Malinux> ja, den også
<Malinux> monter opp slik du gjorde i sted, og sjekk om det er noe under /etc
<Malinux> om nei, bind-monter den også? :)
<Ko1ke> Mathias: thx
<gmh_> Etc er der
<gmh_> i conf.d ligger dog bare "resume"
<gmh_> mdadm.conf i /etc/mdadm er der
<Malinux> ok
<Malinux> kanskje du kan lage den? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224270
<gmh_> hjalp lite
<gmh_> rett i initramfs
<gmh_> og samme feilmelding hvis eexit
<Malinux> kjørte du update-initramfs etter du la til den configen?
<Malinux> om det er nødvendig da, jeg er ikke sikker
<Malinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Boot_from_Degraded_Disk
<Malinux> kanskje du skulle fjerne den fila igjen, og kjøre de nder dpkg-reconfigure mdadm i stedet?
<Malinux> så sjekke om det dukker opp en fil der?
<Malinux> kjør gjerne en update-intramfs og update-grub før du forlater chroot
<Malinux> og om den da heller ikke booter, så tenker jeg vi er på starte på nytt og sette opp fra starten av
<gmh_> hvordan gjør jeg det om jeg vil ha inneholdet av /dev/md/0 over på annen disk da?
<gmh_> dd if=/dev/md/0 of=/dev/rdiskX ?
<Malinux> bruk heller rsync, ellers er du stuck til den størrelsen du får, når du lager et speil slik
<Malinux> men du må kopiere fra monteringspunktet
<Malinux> også vet jeg ikke helt hvilke rsync-flagg man må ha for at dette skal gå fint, men RoyK veit
<gmh_> jeg må bare ha en eller form for backup av rota
<gmh_> så jeg kan bruke disken til å sette opp ett nytt system
<Malinux> da rsyncer du den til et eller annet sted
<gmh_> aldri brukt rsync :P
<Malinux> du trenger vel backup av /etc
<Malinux> også bare reinstallerer du alt, og tilbakefører configen fra /etc
<Malinux> sånn ish
<gmh_> Skal sette opp alt på nytt
<gmh_> gjerne med debian :P
<Malinux> ja, gjør det :)
<gmh_> må bare ha backup av hele rota
<gmh_> mounter /dev/md/0
<gmh_> mounter disken jeg vil ta backup til?
<gmh_> så rsync?
<Malinux> her står det litt, hvordan man bruker rsync til slikt
<Malinux> jeg har ikke tatt full sånn backup selv, da jeg blir så nervøs for å gjøre noe galt
<gmh_> rsync -aAXv --exclude={"/dev/*","/proc/*","/sys/*","/tmp/*","/run/*","/mnt/*","/media/*","/lost+found"} / /path/to/backup/folder
<gmh_> det var til arch da
<gmh_> men den virker jo litt logisk :p
<Malinux> men ja, monter opp, så rsyncer du innholdet til der du vil ha backup ja
<Malinux> ser i grunn logisk ut
<Malinux> men sleng på en -P også på rsyncen, så får du progressbar :)
<Malinux> det er kjekt å ha
<gmh_> takk for tips
<Malinux> :)
<gmh_> Er du enig med RoyK at det er debian som gjelder for server Malinux?
<Malinux> gmh_: Ja, men jeg er ikke nødvendigvis i mot Ubuntu som server :) så helt sort-hvitt er det nå ikke fra min side :)
<Malinux> jeg har selv debian-server f.eks
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-18
<AndyOslo> Tror blueking har problemer med nettverket.................
<RoyK> nyheter...
 * AndyOslo har konkludert at crazybluek sine nettverksproblemer overhodet ikke har noe med nettverksoppsettet hans å gjøre....... :p
<RoyK> AndyOslo: /ignore crazybluek joins parts quits
<RoyK> osv
 * AndyOslo prøver det
<AndyOslo> RoyK: Tror jeg joiner deg og Malinux på bitraf i morgen......
<RoyK> AndyOslo: er her nå :)
<AndyOslo> Jeg har ikke barnefri før tidligst klokken 21.00 i kveld
<gmh> Sånn kan det gå :P
<Malinux> det kan det, også kan det kanskje krabbe også?
<gmh> Hvis det må
<Malinux> gmh: men hva tenkte du på? :)
<gmh> Nei ikke så mye
<gmh> Proxmox -> Debian (med LVM!)
<gmh> Godt på vei, men langt igjen. My configs og dritt, men weechat og teamspeak er på plass :D
<gmh> Får ta meg en "session" når mini har lagt seg i kveld.
<gmh> Raid 10 da, men zfs denne gang. Håper jeg slipper samme trøbbelet om en disk ryker nå :P
<Malinux> Proxmox? Det har jeg ikke hørt om
<Malinux> du får da lvm i vanlig debian også :) jeg har lvm på en helt vanlig debian-install
<Malinux> gmh: du får teste når alt er oppe, faile en disk og se om den kommer opp igjen :)
<gmh> grøsser av tanken
<Malinux> det skjønner jeg, men da kan du jo i alle fall være sikker på at det nå virker, så slipper det å gå ille igjen siden. Ta rsync-backup av ting når du er ferdig, test så å feile en disk og se :)
<RoyK> zfs er litt greiere - ikke på fleksibilitet, der er jo md konge, men zfs har litt annet snacks
<gmh> RoyK: Ikke konge nok til at en disk i raid1 kan feile :P
<gmh> Men ja ble proxmox med zfs raid10 siden esxi ikke liker software raid
<RoyK> gmh: det er en ubuntu-greie
<gmh> Er på debian nå :P
<gmh> Lærer av sine feil
<gmh> noen ganger hvert fall
<gmh>  /iset
<gmh> gah!
<RoyK> så så ;)
<gmh> ^^
#ubuntu-no 2017-02-19
<gmh> Stille her når jeg ikke griner om md raid? :p
<Malinux> du må grine mer om md raid :)
<RoyK> gmh: det er endel mer fjas på #ubuntu-no-offtopic
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-12
<RoyK> bittelitt morsomt https://tv.nrk.no/direkte/nrk1 - sjakk! :)
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-13
<skandix> :D
<raidghost> RoyK: Har du tilfeldigvis WDC Enterprise 500GB disker liggende?
<raidghost> eventuelt noen andre av dere her som,  might have ;)
<RoyK> ikke enterprise i hvert fall
<RoyK> har vel to WD enterprise-disker, men 2TB-utgaven og plassert i hjemmeserveren min ;)
<raidghost> Har du 500GB av annen sort
<raidghost> SÃ¥ lenge det ikke er green
<raidghost> 3.5 Tommers
<raidghost> eller desktop
<raidghost> for dårlig erfaring med green og desktop
<RoyK> desktop er så mangt
<raidghost> Seagate er også kurrant, om det skulle forekomme
<RoyK> og EADC-modellen til wd green er også grei - støtter ERC og sånt
<RoyK> toshiba er billig og stabilt og støtter også ERC
<raidghost> power hadde noe greier . men er vel crap
<raidghost> https://www.power.no/datakomponenter/harddisk/toshiba-p300-performance-35-500gb/p-453025/
<RoyK> https://www.prisjakt.no/product.php?p=1393017 knapt 200kr mer for 2TB ;)
<RoyK> og den disken *veit* jeg funker godt
<RoyK> Malinux har 8 av den i raidet sitt
<raidghost> greia er at jeg trenger dem IDAG :P
<raidghost> Og disken skal kun brukes som OS disk
<raidghost> Da er 2TB litt overkill:P
<RoyK> kjøp en liten ssd, da ;)
<raidghost> Hvordan er levetid 2.5 kontra 3.5 ?
<RoyK> samma greia
<RoyK> uansett - til rota trenger du jo omtrent ingenting
<RoyK> ssd er fint hvis du må bruke swap
<RoyK> men da har du strengt tatt for lite minne
<raidghost> Swap og SSD e dårlig deal
<RoyK> mange 2,5"-disker snurrer treigere,da
<RoyK> 5k4 eller 4k5
<RoyK> swap og ssd funker fint - moderne ssd-er tåler ganske mye bruk
<raidghost> Da så.
<raidghost> 64GB ram burde holde
<RoyK> men aktiv bruk av swap på grunn av for lite minne, er en uting
<raidghost> SÃ¥ da tror jeg at jeg dropper swap
<raidghost> RoyK: Var nok det dem mente
<RoyK> du bør ha swap
<RoyK> linux bruker det effektivt
<skandix> har alltid litt swap selv hvor mye ram jeg har
<RoyK> det som er ulempa, er hvis du har veldig høyt trykk mot minnet, dvs i praksis har allokert for mye
<Malinux> her er det enten eller-tankegang?
<skandix> enten-eller-eller-eller-segmentation fault
<Malinux> å ikke ha swap er ikke spesielt lurt om rammen går full, for å det forsiktig
<RoyK> hvis du synes linux swapper for mye sjøl om du har mye minne, så bare sett vm.swappiness = 1, så swapper den bare når den absolutt må
<RoyK> poenget er at den swapper ut unyttige greier tidlig for å bruke minnet til noe vettugt, som caching/buffering
<skandix> Malinux: det minner meg på når jeg prøver å ha 0swap på en linux maskin med 6gb ram
<RoyK> dvs, den swapper ut det som ikke er i bruk så mye, men den kaster ikke det som er i minnet før den trenger å bruke plassen til noe
<raidghost> Så slutt spørsmålet mitt er da, hva har du liggende av 3.5 tommer og 2.5 tommer royk?
<skandix> det var på den tiden jeg brukte chrome, skal si det ikke tok lang tid før jeg funderte på hvorfor alt frøys
<RoyK> et greit utgangspunkt er å stole på kjerneutviklerne - sjansen for at de kan mer enn deg, er forholdvis stor ;)
<RoyK> raidghost: trur ikke jeg har så mye igjen - det lille jeg har, er vel sånt jeg vil beholde i tilfelle noe tryner
<raidghost> Den e grei.
<RoyK> raidghost: søk litt på finn - det skjer du kommer over noen som tar realistiske priser ;)
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-15
<raidghost> RoyK: har du forslag til Web interface for kommunisere med libvirt. Har prøvd virt-manager men trenger noe som kan gjøres i nettleser
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-16
<RoyK> 30s gugling tar meg til https://github.com/retspen/webvirtcloud
<RoyK> dvs https://github.com/retspen/webvirtmgr
<RoyK> nei - den første var en fork av den andre
<RoyK> ingen av dem er veldig godt vedlikeholdt, da, men det kan jo hende de virker
<raidghost> Webvirtmgr har jeg testa. å den fungere som en utedass. :P
<raidghost> Men den clouden såg jo spennende ut
<raidghost> Kan være dem har fiksa noe meir fanzy i cloud utgåven :P
<raidghost> Aint så farlig å teste
#ubuntu-no 2018-02-17
<RoyK> raidghost: foreslår at du spør på #virt @ irc.oftc.net
